# TDM Soll das ein Witz sein?



## N-Gage (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo also bisher habe ich mich nie aufgeregt was mit dem Patch gekommen ist, 

Sowie das Reiten ab 30 oder wenn ein Char genervt wurde oder sonst Irgendetwas.

Aber der Nerv der INI TDM Normal und Hero ist doch ein Witz

Habe das heute mal getestet aber wo soll bitte jetzt noch der Anspruch und Reiz sein die INI zu machen ?

Das ist ja wirklich so leicht geworden das es ab heute keinen Spass mehr macht die Ini zu betreten.

Das war die Letzte 5 er Ini die eben einen gewissen Anspruch hatte.

Wer Sie noch nicht gemacht hatt nach Nerv kann es gerne probieren das war einfach zu viel 

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu vor allem die Leute die sich noch Normal und Hero durchgekämpft haben?


----------



## Valdos Theolos (16. Juli 2008)

TDM hero wurde gnerft?
Komisch^^, fand sie nie so schwer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Travis_rd (16. Juli 2008)

Hast sicherlich Recht, dass das zu viel war.

ABER: Jetzt ist das LineUP nicht mehr soooo wichtig. Wir haben z.b. ohne CC gespielt, mit 2 Hexern und nem Shadow. Das ist vielleicht das Einzige, was jetzt noch nen Reiz macht. Oder natuerlich das Kael-Mount.

Ich gebe dir aber 100% Recht, dass das zu viel des Guten war...


----------



## Damatar (16. Juli 2008)

ich find das gut, immerhin war das so kancken schwer das die repkosten bei dem run wo ich bei war die einnahmen weit überstiegt haben, so oft wie wir da druff gegangen sind, ok lag eventl anner random, aber selbt die sollten zumindest ne chance haben hero hab ich da erst garnet angegangen, einmall 20 mall verrecken reicht


----------



## N-Gage (16. Juli 2008)

Valdos schrieb:


> TDM hero wurde gnerft?
> Komisch^^, fand sie nie so schwer...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ging ja auch eben nur mit gut Equipten Leuten die auch ein bisl Skill hatten aber was da jetzt abgeht Oh mann 
Non Hero brauchen wir nicht reden kannste ja jetzt so durchlaufen und Hero na ja Phase 2 bei Endboss nicht gernervt
Aber Phase 2 war eh ein witz aber jetzt kannste auch Ohne cc durchlaufen.

Ich finde es einfach zu früh wo das Add On noch 5 Monate dauert.


----------



## Glorfandriel (16. Juli 2008)

Naja ich finds gut das der stun von gleve werfen entfernt wurde... das ging mir als caster ziemlichauf den sack... aber der rest war unnötig auch tdm hero war nicht übermässig schwer, knackig, aber nic hzum verzweifeln, auch als keiner tdm kannte.


----------



## Th3Saint (16. Juli 2008)

Ich war nach dem Nerv zwar net drinn aber davor war die schon recht heftig wenn der euipstand und das setup der grp net gut waren...   müsst ich mal aussprobieren wie das jetzt is... aber die ini war schon recht schwer.. wenn man net die pervekte aufstellung hatte..  naja blizzard mach oft sachen die schwer zu verstehen sind... kann man nix machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N-Gage (16. Juli 2008)

Glorfandriel schrieb:


> Naja ich finds gut das der stun von gleve werfen entfernt wurde... das ging mir als caster ziemlichauf den sack... aber der rest war unnötig auch tdm hero war nicht übermässig schwer, knackig, aber nic hzum verzweifeln, auch als keiner tdm kannte.



Aber Knackig und das fand ich gut Ok werde vielleicht noch das Mount farmen aber das hatt dann eh bald jeder
weil jetzt kannste auch komplett Ohne skill fix alles legen ich finde es einfach zu früh.


----------



## Ocian (16. Juli 2008)

man brauchte vor dem nerf kein cc auf normal oder heroisch und nun ist es lachhaft witzlos.
Man kann nun brainafk die Instanz in 20 Minuten schaffen , ich finde es sehr sehr schade.


----------



## Valdos Theolos (16. Juli 2008)

Glorfandriel schrieb:


> Naja ich finds gut das der stun von gleve werfen entfernt wurde... das ging mir als caster ziemlichauf den sack... aber der rest war unnötig auch tdm hero war nicht übermässig schwer, knackig, aber nic hzum verzweifeln, auch als keiner tdm kannte.


Und wir mir das aufn Sack ging -.-
Machte irre viel DMG und beendete meinen Cast, nervte wenn man ne Pyrocastet und bei 0,2 sek. unterbrochen wurde! XD


----------



## Marthuk (16. Juli 2008)

Also CC brauchte man vor dem Nerf auch nicht wenn man Leute hatte die wussten wie man mit ihrem Char spielt.
Es war eine schöne Ini wo man auch mal aufpassen musste um nich zu verrecken, anspruchsvoll für ne 5er Ini.

Doch leider ist sie jetzt nach dem Nerf so wie alle anderen 5er Inis auch mit Volldeppen ohne Skill locker zu schaffen, was bei dem Equip das man da rausholen kann nicht nachvollziehbar ist.
Ich habs normal und hero vor dem Nerf gemacht und es hat SPAß ! gemacht zu lernen worauf man achten muss und sich mit der Gruppe einzuspielen, aber das ist ja jetzt nicht mehr nötig.

Ich finds zwar nich verkehrt das bei einigen Sachen es den Casuals und den nicht so gut equippten Leuten was einfacher gemacht wird, aber wenn kein Anspruch mehr da ist, wofür soll man das Spiel dann noch spielen?

Mit zu vielen unnötigen Nerfs macht Blizzard ganz klar einen Schritt in die falsche Richtung...


----------



## N-Gage (16. Juli 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> man brauchte vor dem nerf kein cc auf normal oder heroisch und nun ist es lachhaft witzlos.
> Man kann nun brainafk die Instanz in 20 Minuten schaffen , ich finde es sehr sehr schade.




Na ja ich geb zu am Anfang wollte ich auch gerne mit cc hab halt kein T6 aber was da jetzt gemacht wurde 
bestätige ich deine Meinung das es lachhaft ist die INI jetzt noch zu machen.

Doch leider ist sie jetzt nach dem Nerf so wie alle anderen 5er Inis auch mit Volldeppen ohne Skill locker zu schaffen, was bei dem Equip das man da rausholen kann nicht nachvollziehbar ist.
Ich habs normal und hero vor dem Nerf gemacht und es hat SPAß ! gemacht zu lernen worauf man achten muss und sich mit der Gruppe einzuspielen, aber das ist ja jetzt nicht mehr nötig.

Besser kann ich es nicht Sagen bei dem Equip ist das ein Witz


----------



## ChiaDharma (16. Juli 2008)

ist doch egal oktober kommt sowieso wotlk raus.


----------



## N-Gage (16. Juli 2008)

ChiaDharma schrieb:


> ist doch egal oktober kommt sowieso wotlk raus.


Quelle ?

So wie ich das sehe kommt das Add On im Januar und deshalb war der Nerf viel zu früh


----------



## ChiaDharma (16. Juli 2008)

wieso weinst du dann nicht darüber dass molten core oder so zu leicht ist?

achja da gibts nix abzustauben und wow ist ein reines profilier spiel bzw für 99%


----------



## Arithos (16. Juli 2008)

N-Gage schrieb:


> Quelle ?
> 
> So wie ich das sehe kommt das Add On im Januar und deshalb war der Nerf viel zu früh


Quelle ?


----------



## Ocian (16. Juli 2008)

Eine gerade abgelaufende Alphaphase spricht nicht dafür das WotlK innerhalb der nächsten 2 Monate kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _NerobiX_ (16. Juli 2008)

auf jedenfall vor weinachten xD das lassen die sich nich durch die Lappen gehn
net aufregen in 2-3 Monaten kannst dein equip eh wegdonnern und die ini sowieso


----------



## Ocian (16. Juli 2008)

_NerobiX_ schrieb:


> auf jedenfall vor weinachten xD das lassen die sich nich durch die Lappen gehn
> net aufregen in 2-3 Monaten kannst dein equip eh wegdonnern und die ini sowieso



Aber die Erfahrungen und der Spass bleibt. Nagut der Spass ist nun durch lachhaftigkeit von TDM verloren gegangen leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N-Gage (16. Juli 2008)

Ich weine garnicht das ist jetzt wieder so eine Tolle Antwort die nix mit dem Thread zu tun hatt.

Januar glaube ich deshalb weil die Beta bestimmt 3 Monate läuft.

Aber das ist ja auch egal nur ich finde es blöd das echt immer Heulen wenn diese nicht das equip haben die INI zu machen 
und diese dann generft werden.

Das Equip um die INI zu machen muss man Halt erarbeiten das wächst nicht auf Bäumen.


Die blöden sind immer die Leute die sich bemühen das zu schaffen.

Ich bewundere auch Leute die T6 haben na und ich habs nicht freue mich aber für die Leute würde 
aber nie wollen das es einfacher wird es zu bekommen wenn ich es nicht schaffe habe ich halt pech.


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

haha ihr denkt doch nicht das die Erweiterung vor dezember raus kommt vllt dezember vllt auch nächstes jahr august

ps viele verstehn addon und erweiterung nicht . es ist eine ERWEITERUNG kein addon


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (16. Juli 2008)

naja...wirklich schwer fand ich die ini nie, deswegen finde ich den nerf sowieso lächerlich


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

Es gibt immer welche die wegen etwas was sie nicht schaffen gleich einen Nerf wollen und Bliiz:na schön wir machen es. kommt nicht auf die idee casuals sollen was davon erleben, die haben ja schließlich ne menge zeit bis wotlk kommt


----------



## N-Gage (16. Juli 2008)

Mann musste halt schon ein Bisl Equip und Skill haben das kannste nicht bestreiten Um Hero zu gehen

Aber jetzt brauchste beides nicht mehr und das bei dem ITEM LV Lächerlich.


----------



## Ocian (16. Juli 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> ps viele verstehn addon und erweiterung nicht . es ist eine ERWEITERUNG kein addon



Darf ich dich darauf hinweisen, das ein AddOn eine Erweiterung ist. Der Unterschied ist die Sprache, das eine ist deutsch und das andere englisch.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (16. Juli 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> Es gibt immer welche die wegen etwas was sie nicht schaffen gleich einen Nerf wollen und Bliiz:na schön wir machen es. kommt nicht auf die idee casuals sollen was davon erleben, die haben ja schließlich ne menge zeit bis wotlk kommt



jo...bis wotlk spiele ich sowieso kein wow mehr.... alles clear (nur sw noch nicht ganz), die inis kann ich nimmer sehen, gefarmt hab ich noch nie gerne und auf nen neuen char hab ich keine lust...einer reicht.

deswegen...nerft doch was ihr wollt blizzard...mir ist es egal...aber die nerfs werden trotzdem immer lächerlicher^^


----------



## Hishabye (16. Juli 2008)

Wenn ihr euch soweiter über jeden Scheiss aufregt landet 
in der Klapse oO

So ist das Leben...nicht alles tanzt nach eurer Pfeife !


----------



## N-Gage (16. Juli 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch soweiter über jeden Scheiss aufregt landet
> in der Klapse oO
> 
> So ist das Leben...nicht alles tanzt nach eurer Pfeife !



Soviel zum Thema lesen wenn du meinen Thread gelesen hättest würde dir auffallen das ich mich nie aufrege

Aber mach doch ersteinmal die ini auf Normal und Hero nach dem Nerf und du wirst sehen 
das es echt viel zu viel ist.

Kommste die ja bald vor wie in Gnomeregan

Ausser das die nervige Musik fehlt


----------



## Chillers (16. Juli 2008)

N-Gage schrieb:


> Also, so schwer fand´ich die Ini auch nicht......
> 
> weder normal noch hero.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pan - Cake (16. Juli 2008)

CC für TDM - wir haben es grundsätzlich ohne gemacht ... und k.a. jeder regt sich nur noch über sachen auf ... es zwingt euch keiner dazu das Spiel zu spielen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (16. Juli 2008)

Ach..Equip?
Ich sach nur heroische Instanzen ab Rufstufe Wohlwollend...
Wie hab ich mir den Ar... aufgerissen um Equip für Karazhan zusammen zu bekommen jümmers.
Heute seh ich da so lol-ies in PvP-Gear reinrennen.
Aber egal egal...War is coming!


----------



## Motte (16. Juli 2008)

Wie Sagte ein Gildenkollege zu mir.. : 

"Bald gehen wir nurnoch in die instanzen, und der Loot liegt bereit zum einsammel, schon am anfang der Instanz!"

Tja... Sieht ganz danach aus. Also und die leute mit denen ich Spiele, sind ZA + Hero marken equipt, 1 - 2 auch durch 25er raid bischen was... Wir haben, bis jetzt, alle hero inis Ohne nerf geschafft... Viele wipes, reppkosten und gerissene nerven ja... aber geschafft...

Und mal Ehrlich jeder, dem das alles immer zu schwer is, sollte das halt sei lassen, oder mehr üben... Diese " Ich war einma drin, war zu schwer, nu wein ich bisses leichter is" Typen... Sollten sich wohl lieber Hello Kitty online besorgen. 

Ein wunsch von mir... Lasst die instanzen schwer, aber machbar... Wer schon BT taugliches Equip, durch marken annen kopp geworfen bekomt, und sowas trotzdem zu schwer findet, sollte es lassen. 
Wer sone items nich hat - Zeit technisch, wegen arbeit, oder einfach nich das können für Heros - Der sollte dann ach etwas für ihn schweres nich angehen, und hinterher "mimimi" schreien...


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Juli 2008)

Ich habe nun den Eindruck, der einzige Sinn diese Thread ist es, dass alle Supercoolen sagen können:

Ach TDM ist doch auf auch Hero pisseinfach, wir machen die  immer:

[ ] ohne CC
[ ] ohne Heiler
[ ] ohne Heiler und Tank
[ ] ohne DD
[ ] solo
[ ] solo und nackig

(zutreffendes bitte ankreuzen)

Trotzdem finden wir den Nerv scheisse weil wir niemandem anders auch nur das Schwarze unterm Fingernagel gönnen.


----------



## Crosis (17. Juli 2008)

also vor haloween wird wotlk wohl net rauskommen weil da nach den patchdetails(bzw irgendwo in den buffednews^^) drinne ist das der reiter ein neues schwert für lvl70 droppt. das würde keinen sinn machen wenn wotlk vorher rauskommen würde


Chillers schrieb:


> N-Gage schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also, so schwer fand´ich die Ini auch nicht......
> ...


naja blizzard will natürlich soviele kunden behalten wie nur möglich und es ist für die besser wenn eein hunderstel von den pvelern geht als wenn 10000nde pvpler

mir gefällt wie blizzard das spiel verändert im pvp (gut av war net das dolle aber jetz geht man net wie früher mit 51 rein und weil das bg meißt 10h+ dauert kommt man als looter direkt auf erfürchtig raus und man kann auch schnell n ehre bzw die av-marken kommen) ich find auch gut das sie die inis ein bissl nerfen bei tdm wars vllt ein bissl zuviel aber wenn man da net top-gear und IMBA-ROXXOR skill hatte dann konnte man da nicht ohne mindestens 2cclern teils nochnetma ohne 3 rein. dadurch wurde den lowequip schamis wenigstens auch ein platz als nichtheiler gegeben.

wen das nicht gefällt soll sich leute zusammensuchen(so 100stück besser noch mehr^^) und dann schreibt doch alle eine email oder einen brief an blizzard das sie ein paar preBC realms, 5realms pro kleinsten nerf der eingepatcht wird etc etc was ihr auch immer wollt und wenns sies net machen dann hört ihr auf bei einer gewissen menge würde blizzard reagieren^^


----------



## Lillyan (17. Juli 2008)

Also, ich fand die tdm richtig schwer... ohne vernünftigen CC war es heftig und manchmal haben wir es kaum durch geschafft (da ich zu der Zeit meist in random-gruppen unterwegs war=, aber deswegen nerfen? Ich fand gerade das reizvoll... leichte Instanzen gibt es zu genüge.


----------



## Baldoran (17. Juli 2008)

hm...
tdm ist meine lieblingsini...
jeder kampf ist schön interessant und sie dauert auch nicht stundenlang....
auf non war sie nicht wirklich schwer...
und auf hero...naja...auch mit random schaffbar wenn die rüstung stimmt...
also insgesamt ist tdm super gewesen...wenn man so schlau ist und niemanden in die gruppe reinnimmt der noch grün trägt...

die ini einfacher zu machen ist echt nicht nötig...
besonders da ich eh schon alles da hart erkämpft hab was mich interessierte...


----------



## agolbur (17. Juli 2008)

ich glaub hier wissen viele nicht den unterschied zwischen nerf und nerv

deshalb kläre ich das mal

nerf (richtig)

nerv (falsch)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur als kleine zwischen info :>

MfG agolbur


----------



## Georan (17. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich habe nun den Eindruck, der einzige Sinn diese Thread ist es, dass alle Supercoolen sagen können:
> 
> Ach TDM ist doch auf auch Hero pisseinfach, wir machen die  immer:
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Juli 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> man brauchte vor dem nerf kein cc auf normal oder heroisch


"Vid or it didn't happen"



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich habe nun den Eindruck, der einzige Sinn diese Thread ist es, dass alle Supercoolen sagen können:
> 
> Ach TDM ist doch auf auch Hero pisseinfach, wir machen die  immer:
> 
> ...


qft


----------



## Tongaro (17. Juli 2008)

Schlagt mich, aber ich bin dankbar das der 5-Mann-Bos generft wurde. Bisher hab ich es mit keienr GRuppe mit unterschiedlichster Besetzung an den 5 vorbei geschaft, dem entsprechend nie den heroisch schlüssel bekommen. Ich glaube für die Instanz bin ich einfach zu noobig zu doof zu was weis ich... (Ich = DefTank aus Leidenschaft)

Ich werde es jetzt nach Bewältigung des T4 Contents (außer ZA (4/6)) nun wieder versuchen, aber ehrlich ich würde lieber Voidreaver solo machen als mich mit 5-6 Mobgruppen mit 3-4 Castern anzulegen. (sch*** Castermobs, echtjetzt)


----------



## vyse84 (17. Juli 2008)

ich war wirklich sehr oft drin bis ich timbals fokussierungskristall hatte.  vorgestern nacht hatte ich das glück!

von daher ist es mir egal, ich werd nie wieder reingehen.... war einfach zuoft... :-)


----------



## evil-knivel (17. Juli 2008)

Travis_rd schrieb:


> Hast sicherlich Recht, dass das zu viel war.
> 
> ABER: Jetzt ist das LineUP nicht mehr soooo wichtig. Wir haben z.b. ohne CC gespielt, mit 2 Hexern und nem Shadow. Das ist vielleicht das Einzige, was jetzt noch nen Reiz macht. Oder natuerlich das Kael-Mount.
> 
> Ich gebe dir aber 100% Recht, dass das zu viel des Guten war...




seit wann hat ein hexer kein cc ?


----------



## Georan (17. Juli 2008)

vyse84 schrieb:


> ich war wirklich sehr oft drin bis ich timbals fokussierungskristall hatte.  vorgestern nacht hatte ich das glück!
> 
> von daher ist es mir egal, ich werd nie wieder reingehen.... war einfach zuoft... :-)



Wieso postet du was wenn es dir Egal ist?


----------



## agolbur (17. Juli 2008)

ich fand TDM noch am besten aufm testserver wo man noch nichts von den bossen wusste! 

aka man hatte noch nichts in giga/buffed-show gesehn geschweige den die gruppe wusste nicht wie die instanz ging


hatte irgendetwas von entdecken - hat mal richtig spaß gemacht in wow (hat man ja leider nicht so oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

wir waren aber ne gute gruppe und haben es nach 3 stunden geschafft (sind vor allem vorm zweiten boss sehr oft gewiped 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Baldoran (17. Juli 2008)

Georan schrieb:


> Wieso postet du was wenn es dir Egal ist?



der will genau wie du die beitragszahl in die höhe bringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georan (17. Juli 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> der will genau wie du die beitragszahl in die höhe bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne das macht man so, WOW IST SCHEISSE (MIMIMI THREAD AUF MACH)!


----------



## Turoka (17. Juli 2008)

Schwer ist anders. OK der dritte Boss konnte nerven aber selbst auf Hero war der ohne weiteres schaffbar. Aber freu dich doch, jetzt taugt die ini wenigstens zum Marken farmen und grün equipte Gruppen werden auch so durch keine Hero kommen


----------



## Baldoran (17. Juli 2008)

Georan schrieb:


> ne das macht man so, WOW IST SCHEISSE (MIMIMI THREAD AUF MACH)!



oh ! entschuldige...mein fehler..
du hast recht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georan (17. Juli 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> oh ! entschuldige...mein fehler..
> du hast recht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



JAAAH sollte dir eine lehre sein *beitragszahlpush*!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exid (17. Juli 2008)

die Inze war echt hart früher ^^

so mit 6-8 wipes zu kämpfen gehabt....

und nu?

so 1 Wipe -.-

Blizzard baut immer mehr kacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masaeN (17. Juli 2008)

agolbur schrieb:


> ich fand TDM noch am besten aufm testserver wo man noch nichts von den bossen wusste!
> 
> aka man hatte noch nichts in giga/buffed-show gesehn geschweige den die gruppe wusste nicht wie die instanz ging
> 
> ...



/sign ... Ich wär eindeutig auch dafür das Buffed seine Guides weckpackt und jeder selber sieht wie man zurecht kommt allg. Guides in die Tonne hab viel lieber überarschungen ...darum freu ich mich auch auf Wotlk hoffe ich kann da mal in die inis bevor jeder weiss was die bosse alles können ...

btw ... tdm hero fand ich schon anspruchsvoll mit randoms ... meistens sind wir eh auch am 2. boss gewiped ... ob der nerf gerechtfertigt ist ... naja ^^


----------



## Baldoran (17. Juli 2008)

Georan schrieb:


> JAAAH sollte dir eine lehre sein *beitragszahlpush*!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja nu ist auch wieder gut ok ?


da ich nicht sinnlos hier rumlabern will...
kommt hier noch eine meinung von mir...

ich finde die hätten nur kael´thas schwächen sollen ...
und die droppchancen fürs mount erhöhen...
selin feuerherz die kristalle schwächen...
die hat man meist doch eh nicht beachtet...
die musste man ja nicht unbedingt mitmachen...

aber diese schwächung der wachen finde ich sehr gut...

und der schurke hat manchmal zu viel schaden gemacht...
ich erinnere mich noch an diesen bosskampf gegen die typen letztens...
der schurke wird von dir gefeart bael...
na klasse...da haben wir doch echt durch fear 4mal die npc gruppen in der gegend gepullt ...

ach egal...
ich ändere meine meinung...
die änderungen mögen zwar für uns gute spieler doof sein...
jedoch viele randomgruppen haben nun bessere chancen...
und ich bin darüber sehr glücklich da ich meist random inis gehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jedoch war ich noch nicht selbst in der neuen version von tdm..
vielleicht finde ich die änderungen ja doch doof...
also wenn es plötzlich viel zu einfach ist...


----------



## 481Nummer1 (17. Juli 2008)

wenn man n hexer und n mage dabei hatte wars doch einfach selbs mit einem cc ging es...naja ich brauch da sowieso nich mehr rein...


----------



## Georan (17. Juli 2008)

Ich muss sagen ich fand den zweiten Boss immer am härtesten!
Kaelthas und die Pristerrin hat uns eig. nie so große Probleme bereitet.


----------



## Schwuuu (17. Juli 2008)

der ini nerv interessiert mich genau soviel wir Fußpilz...

die ini war am anfang als sie rauskam schon net die hardcore ini auf non hero.
ich mein wenn ich ne herrausforderung im PvE bereich will gehe ich dann aber nicht 5er inis sonder 25er raids.


----------



## Bellthane (17. Juli 2008)

Finde es zwar irgendwie gut, aber auch irgendwie schlecht, dass die Ini generft wurde.

Ich selbst war heute das erste mal in TDM weil ich vorher nie mitgenommen wurde, weil
ich kein Mage bin und keinen CC besitze. Es war nun mal so, dass ausnahmslos alle
zu mir gesagt haben, nein ich passe nicht in ihr Setup und kann deshalb nicht mal auf
Non Hero mit.

Für diese Seite ist der Nerf gut, damit ich die Instanz auch mal von innen sehen kann.

Andererseits finde ich den Nerf schlecht, weil auch ich eine Herausforderung haben möchte.
Ich spreche nicht von automatisierten Bossfights die in Kara, Gruul, Maggi oder irgendwelchen
anderen Raids stattfinden sondern von einer echt knackigen Herausforderung.

Finde es aber doof, dass Blizzard die Ini so macht und konstruiert, dass sie selbst auf Non-Hero in
nur einem Setup schaffbar ist.


----------



## Daywa (17. Juli 2008)

Tjo es wird halt alles für jeden shice Noob generft :>


----------



## Ashnaeb (17. Juli 2008)

Fand die Ini jetzt selbst auf Heroic nicht sooo schwer, wie manche tun... Aber was solls, WotLK 4tw


----------



## ZarDocKs (17. Juli 2008)

Joa war heute auch mal wieder mit priest als heal drin

GRP 

Pala Tank

Hexer 

Hexer 

Jäger

Priest

Dauer 35 mins auf hero Oo das letzte mal hats noch gut 50-60 minuten gedauert wo ist den da die herrausforderung?^^ wer schaft es unter einer halben stunde? =D


----------



## Arthas Menethil (17. Juli 2008)

Naja, TDM war einfach zu nervig mit irgendwelchen newbigen Randoms.


----------



## teroa (17. Juli 2008)

naja wahrscheinlich ahbe die pvpgimps mit crap equiment rumgeheult wahhhh die machen aua.....


----------



## Djian (17. Juli 2008)

Hm wenn ich mal das gewine so durchlese bin ich mal wieder echt entnerft - wieso glaub ihr eigentlich das ne 5er Ini ob Nonhero / Hero nur von Leuten geschafft werden soll die "Skill" haben? Wieso seit ihr net in der Lage, auch nen erfolgreichen Run einer Gruppe zu gönnen die net optimal zusammengestellt ist und wo net jeder Spieler ne gewissen Skill hat? Denke ihr hattet lange genug Spass und Reiz gehabt (also die Leute mit "Skill") - jetzt begebt euch in eine erfolgreichen Raidgilde mit Skill wo ihr die 25er Inis abrocken könnt und lasst mal die kleenen Inis für die "Kacknoobs". Echt da sag ich nur Kiddy - als ob das Spiel nicht nur andere Anreize hätte und mal ehrlich wielange habt ihr jetzt die die "neue" 5er Ini gehabt? Ein paar Monate und ihr sprecht noch von Herausforderung und Skill - naja wenn man solange braucht um nen Raidboss auf Farmstatus zu haben mit Leuten die ja so "Imba" sind - dann würde ich in einer Raidgilde anfangen zu heulen. 

Wow ist ein Spiel - und sry wenn das vielleicht noch keiner mitbekommen hat - das nen grossen Markt an versch. Spielertypen abdeckt und darin liegt der Erfolg - es ist geeignet für Spieler die net soviel "Skill" haben (und die Zeit, weil Rl für einige "oh wunder" doch wichtiger ist, anderweitig vebringen )  sowie für Leute die mehr Herausforderung suchen (und ua. auch RL vernachlässig oder gar keins haben) - und mit Addon gibt es sogar noch nen Mittelweg.

Das gewine ist doch echt mal sinnlos - im Prinzip kotzt doch fast jeder ab (der net gerade nen Twink hat der ihm Spass macht) das nicht endlich das Addon aufdem  Markt ist - weil fast jeder irgendwie angeödet ist - egal ob man das max erreicht hat was man für sich erreichen kann oder ob man ua,. wegen Sommerloch auf einmal im Raids net mehr weiterkommt. 

Gönnt mal auch den Spielern was die net so "Imba" seits wie ihr - was kostet euch das schon? Solange ausreichend Spieler vorhanden sind, wird das Spiel weiterentwickelt.  - Und sich seine Erfolgserlebnisses sowies Anerkennung über das Spiel zu holen - naja dann mal Beileid, RL sollte der immer noch Firsttarget sein und net ein Spiel.


----------



## Osse (17. Juli 2008)

einfach traurig.

bin dafür, daß blizzard sich mal bei der fifa meldet und dafür sorgt, daß auch einbeinige mit übergewicht die wm gewinnen können. man könnte diesen erfolg ja auch mal mannschaften gönnen die schlecht sind. die profis hatten ja nun schon lange genug spaß und ihren reiz an dem event.  fussball ist schliesslich ein spiel das so erfolgreich ist, weil jeder es spielen kann. blablablub. so einen käse.

das ganze was dabei nur wieder raus kommt sind leute in lila items die besser sind als vieles aus dem raid content und bei gruul wipen bzw. 300 dps mit ihrem vollgebufften jäger fahren, nur shammi totems kaufen beim lehrer, die auch schaden machen und sich drüber aufregen, daß ihr hexer generft wird weil so imba ist der nicht! locks r fine l2p cuz schurken always gank me!11! QQ  ...


----------



## Tigrexx (17. Juli 2008)

ich war noch nie in der ini drinne weil alle gesagt haben das sie extrem schwer sein soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (17. Juli 2008)

Wust gar nicht das da was geändert wurde....aber finds ganz ok....selbst wenns mich nicht mehr zu jucken hat.

Teilweise war es echt so das man mit random gruppen nichts gebacken gekriegt hat weil 1 unerfahrener spieler der ein fehler gemacht hat gerade in der ini extrem gut nen wipe verursachen konnte.

Finds gut und vorn addon interesierts eigendlich eh kaum jemand


----------



## musssein (17. Juli 2008)

Osse schrieb:


> einfach traurig.
> 
> bin dafür, daß blizzard sich mal bei der fifa meldet und dafür sorgt, daß auch einbeinige mit übergewicht die wm gewinnen können.



was ist denn das für ein vergleich!! naja wayne ..stimme Ohrensammler(page2) zu


----------



## Fumacilla (17. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich habe nun den Eindruck, der einzige Sinn diese Thread ist es, dass alle Supercoolen sagen können:
> 
> Ach TDM ist doch auf auch Hero pisseinfach, wir machen die  immer:
> 
> ...



/doppel und dreifach sign



Djian schrieb:


> ...Wow ist ein Spiel - und sry wenn das vielleicht noch keiner mitbekommen hat - das nen grossen Markt an versch. Spielertypen abdeckt und darin liegt der Erfolg - es ist geeignet für Spieler die net soviel "Skill" haben (und die Zeit, weil Rl für einige "oh wunder" doch wichtiger ist, anderweitig vebringen )  sowie für Leute die mehr Herausforderung suchen (und ua. auch RL vernachlässig oder gar keins haben) - und mit Addon gibt es sogar noch nen Mittelweg.
> 
> Das gewine ist doch echt mal sinnlos - im Prinzip kotzt doch fast jeder ab (der net gerade nen Twink hat der ihm Spass macht) das nicht endlich das Addon aufdem  Markt ist - weil fast jeder irgendwie angeödet ist - egal ob man das max erreicht hat was man für sich erreichen kann oder ob man ua,. wegen Sommerloch auf einmal im Raids net mehr weiterkommt.
> 
> Gönnt mal auch den Spielern was die net so "Imba" seits wie ihr - was kostet euch das schon? Solange ausreichend Spieler vorhanden sind, wird das Spiel weiterentwickelt.  - Und sich seine Erfolgserlebnisses sowies Anerkennung über das Spiel zu holen - naja dann mal Beileid, RL sollte der immer noch Firsttarget sein und net ein Spiel.




/qft!

Also ich hab mich drüber gefreut dass auch endlich ich mal mit randoms da drinne erfolg haben kann ohne darauf achten zu müssen das wir 3 (jaaaa3!) mages bei ham, weil die leute unseres servers fast garnich mehr ausser der konstellation:

Krieger
Druide
Mage
Mage
Mage

gehen wollten... und das ist kein spass!


----------



## Marram (17. Juli 2008)

evil-knivel schrieb:


> seit wann hat ein hexer kein cc ?



Ich hab neulich erst einem Hexer erklärt, was Verbannen ist... Interessanterweise in TdM... Aber auch Mind Control vom Priester werte ich als CC...


----------



## Kimosabe (17. Juli 2008)

N-Gage schrieb:


> Das war die Letzte 5 er Ini die eben einen gewissen Anspruch hatte.



w00t? wo hatte die bitte anspruch? das war ne reine cc instanz, mehr nicht.


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (17. Juli 2008)

> Hm wenn ich mal das gewine so durchlese bin ich mal wieder echt entnerft - wieso glaub ihr eigentlich das ne 5er Ini ob Nonhero / Hero nur von Leuten geschafft werden soll die "Skill" haben? Wieso seit ihr net in der Lage, auch nen erfolgreichen Run einer Gruppe zu gönnen die net optimal zusammengestellt ist und wo net jeder Spieler ne gewissen Skill hat? Denke ihr hattet lange genug Spass und Reiz gehabt (also die Leute mit "Skill") - jetzt begebt euch in eine erfolgreichen Raidgilde mit Skill wo ihr die 25er Inis abrocken könnt und lasst mal die kleenen Inis für die "Kacknoobs". Echt da sag ich nur Kiddy - als ob das Spiel nicht nur andere Anreize hätte und mal ehrlich wielange habt ihr jetzt die die "neue" 5er Ini gehabt? Ein paar Monate und ihr sprecht noch von Herausforderung und Skill - naja wenn man solange braucht um nen Raidboss auf Farmstatus zu haben mit Leuten die ja so "Imba" sind - dann würde ich in einer Raidgilde anfangen zu heulen.
> 
> Wow ist ein Spiel - und sry wenn das vielleicht noch keiner mitbekommen hat - das nen grossen Markt an versch. Spielertypen abdeckt und darin liegt der Erfolg - es ist geeignet für Spieler die net soviel "Skill" haben (und die Zeit, weil Rl für einige "oh wunder" doch wichtiger ist, anderweitig vebringen ) sowie für Leute die mehr Herausforderung suchen (und ua. auch RL vernachlässig oder gar keins haben) - und mit Addon gibt es sogar noch nen Mittelweg.
> 
> ...



Komisch...wieso haben Leute, die das Spiel spielen können kein RL?
Hast wohl ganz schön einen am Dach!



> einfach traurig.
> 
> bin dafür, daß blizzard sich mal bei der fifa meldet und dafür sorgt, daß auch einbeinige mit übergewicht die wm gewinnen können. man könnte diesen erfolg ja auch mal mannschaften gönnen die schlecht sind. die profis hatten ja nun schon lange genug spaß und ihren reiz an dem event. fussball ist schliesslich ein spiel das so erfolgreich ist, weil jeder es spielen kann. blablablub. so einen käse.
> 
> das ganze was dabei nur wieder raus kommt sind leute in lila items die besser sind als vieles aus dem raid content und bei gruul wipen bzw. 300 dps mit ihrem vollgebufften jäger fahren, nur shammi totems kaufen beim lehrer kaufen die auch schaden machen und sich drüber aufregen, daß ihr hexer generft wird weil so imba ist der nicht...



/qft

Geil wie viele Gimps und lowbobs hier ihre Meinung kundtuen müssen!
Wenn ihr ne Inze nich schafft, geht in die Scholomance und übt/wiped da, oder macht mal nen Strathe BaronRun auf Lv. 60!

Echt ...Leute gibts!


----------



## Griffith105 (17. Juli 2008)

ok also dafür das es in dieser ini bei jedem boss ein epic gibt und das equip das man da bekommen kann fast auf t4/t5 niveu is, ist sie mittlerweile viel zu einfach geworden....


----------



## MaddyM (17. Juli 2008)

ALs ich die Patchnotes gelesen hab, dachte ich ich guck net richtig.... TDM noch weiter generft... na doll...

Echt schade um die Ini, die war echt gut und auf Hero an einigen Stellen echt knackig... aber nu... wat solls... rein geh ich da net mehr... ABer schade um eine 5er Instanz in der das Zusammenspiel und auch die Zusammenstellung der Gruppe wirklich noch stimme musste...

Da war Blizz wohl etwas sehr übereifrig..


----------



## Osse (17. Juli 2008)

ist ja das lustige gewesen an tdm... da gings nicht um equipment sondern um die grundlegende beherrschung der eigenen klasse und zusammenspiel in der gruppe. und vorallem konzentration. 

sprich auch für casual gamer mit equip unterhalb des im raidcontent erreichbarem gut zu schaffen. daß es mit fünf frischen 70ern in grün auf hero nicht schaffbar ist, ist klar. aber man geht ja auch nicht mit 10 grün/pvp equipten 70ern nach ZA und erwartet nen timerun zu schaffen. 

geht man halt auf non hero rein und holt sich die extrem guten blauen items und die epics von keal und nen paar leichteren hero inis oder über ruf und tadaaaa schon klappt auch tdm hero. aber nein, man geht ja nur widerwillig einmal non hero wegen der pre und dann direkt nur noch hero oder garnix. und wenns net ohne wipe mit ner random mörder gruppe, wie einem nicht crit immunen pala tank, nem grünen arkanmage, nem katzen druiden, fury in s1 und nem ele shammi im heal equip klappt... tja dann ist die instanz zu schwer. sone frechheit aber auch! dann kommt man ja garnet an die teilweise besten trinkets im spiel. 
und das sich jemand, der sich für nen durch tdm nun schlechteres trinket durch leicht anspruchsvollere raid inis geprügelt hat (oder als casual vor bc von irgendwelchen lila items nur geträumt hat), euer geheule nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist dann ja noch die größte unverschämtheit.

erinnert mich an die stoffies die mit 4k hp vor bc ins bg gerannt sind und dann nach verstärker shammi nerfs geschrien haben.

und das schlimmste daran leute... wow ist bereits eins der einfachsten spiele in diesem genre. zum einen weil es 70.000 guides zu jeder klasse/skillung gibt die man einfach nur lesen und übernehmen muss... nein, die ganzen scheiss-kein-rl-pro-gamer stellen auch noch 80.000 guides zu diesen krümel instanzen ins netz, die man auch einfach nur übernehmen muss. 

spielt doch einfach alle flugsimulator und schaltet den autopilot ein. dann habt ihr genug zeit für euer reallife und müsst euch nicht mit sonem garstigen hobby plagen, in dem euch keiner euren "Erfolg" gönnt.


----------



## Klondike (17. Juli 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> man brauchte vor dem nerf kein cc auf normal oder heroisch und nun ist es lachhaft witzlos.
> Man kann nun brainafk die Instanz in 20 Minuten schaffen , ich finde es sehr sehr schade.




zwingt dich niemand zu 5 da rein zu gehen, zwingt dich niemand dir selbst den schwierigkeitsgrad anzuheben, es zwingt dich niemand die ini wenn sie dir zu leicht ist zu spielen

die ini war knackig, oder zu leicht und der unterschied machte nicht (wenn man nicht völlig denkfrei war) der skill aus, sondern das setup, 

hero, pala heiler, kein kontrollierbaren cc = selbst auf t4/t5 niveau bekamst du derbe auf den sack


du willst toll sein, geh 25er sunwell mit grün/blau equipten chars


----------



## RoterOktober (17. Juli 2008)

Wenn man sich hier die Postts von manchen ansieht könnte man meinen das die vom Internetraum der Klapse schreiben. Sowas von zum Teil Überheblichkeit und Egozentrik hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gesehen.

Wie es Ohrensammler schon sagte, zu 90% mimimi von Kiddies die anderen nicht mal den Dreck unterm Fingernagel gönnen, oder sich anscheinend an einigen Pixelgegenständen hochziehen. Wenn das eure ehrliche Meinung ist, dann wünsche ich auch alles Gute auf dem Weg zum erwachsen werden. 
Ich werd mich jetzt auch in allen Foren aufregen, warum ich damals vor 15 Jahren noch ein paar hundert Mark für ein Mobiltelefon auf den Tisch legen musste, während es heute jeder Hartz IV Empfänger fürn Appel und ein Ei bekommmt. Und meinen Autohändler zerre ich vor den Kadi, denn wie kann es sein das mein Nachbar den selben Wagen wie ich 3 Jahre später mit besserer Ausstattung zu einem günstigeren Preis bekommen hat?! Ist doch ne Frechheit, ne?

Und dann dieses Gelabber, das war nur für super- imba Typen, die alle so highskilled sind, das Chuck Norris ne Gänsehaut von bekommt. Ich hoffe ihr habt Verständnis für den unterwürfigen Pöbel, der nicht nur für ein PC Game leben kann und sich den ganzen Tag damit auseinandersetzen kann, wann er eine Taste drückt. Zu 95% könnt ihr mal davon ausgehen das jeder sein Bestes gibt wenn er schon seine Freizeit mit einem SPIEL verbringt, bitte habt Verständnis das nach einem gewissen Zeitraum die Entwickler auch diesen unterentwickelten Lolies und Noobbs wie ihr overskilled People sie mitleidig betitelt, mal eine Möglichkeit geben etwas mehr vom Content des Spiels zu sehen ohne gleich dafür Arbeit und Familie aufzugeben, unnd wieder von Mutti den Teller an den Tisch gestelllt zu bekommen, nur damit auch ja kein VIP Event für ProGamer mehr verpasst. Abgesehen davon, kommt doch eh bald neuer Content, wo sich wieder die Spreu vomm Weizen trennt - oder ist es die Angst dann wieder 2 Wochen in der Schule unentschuldigt zu fehlen, nur damit man wieder mal eine Hero Ini schafft und dann im Pausenhof rumprotzen kann, das man auf einer Festplatte ein etwa 0,2 kb grosses Teil gespeichert hat?


Kinder, Kinder - nicht Blizz macht das Spiel kaputt sondern Leute die sich über so eine Kinderkacke aufregen als würden die Russen wieder in Berlin stehen. Anstatt vielleicht auch mal was für die Gemeinschaft zu tun und eventuell mal einen nicht so guten Spieler nun durch die Ini zu helfen und dem damit den Tag zu verschönern weil er das nun auch mal schaffen konnte sieht man nur Neid und Missgunst - und da sich vor allem in RPG die Charaktere am besten widersppiegeln - wird einem wirklich Angst und bange.

Edith: und da ich mir sicher bin das jetzt gleich das geflame anggeht, nur zu, ich bin mittlerweile alt genug das mich sowas nur mehr ein müdes lächeln kostet. Ich steige jetzt in mein reales Auto, gehe in meine reale Arbeit, gebe am Nachmittag mein reales Geld für was reales aus und pimpere vorm schlafen eine reale Frau - während ich euch wahrscheinlich noch immer aufregt wie derb doof die Spieleentwickler sind, das sie nicht nur mehr für die Spitze des Eisbergs programmieren. mein Beileid! lol


----------



## Galdera (17. Juli 2008)

N-Gage schrieb:


> aber wo soll bitte jetzt noch der Anspruch und Reiz sein die INI zu machen ?



der sinn der ini war von anfang an den "unter t4" spielern zu helfen sich zu equipen und wenigstens etwas mehr endcontent zu sehen, was vorher schwer möglich war.
die instanz war bisher einfach zu schwer für diese spieler wenn sie nicht mit ner stammgruppe da rein wollten, und für t4+ war der grossteil der drops zu schlecht dass sie sich wieder nicht gelohnt hat ^^ .
daher fand ich ein nerf schon richtig, obs nu zu stark generft wurde kann ich aber nicht sagen da ich zur zeit kein aktiven wow-acc habe ^^


----------



## xFraqx (17. Juli 2008)

Als Paladin Heiler sind die meisten Bosse wie Vexallus echt hart , weil man einfach keine Gruppenheilung hat. Und auch auf normal war die Ini oft schwer.

Find ich gut.


----------



## Osse (17. Juli 2008)

RoterOktober schrieb:


> Wenn man sich hier die Postts von manchen ansieht könnte man meinen das die vom Internetraum der Klapse schreiben. Sowas von zum Teil Überheblichkeit und Egozentrik hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gesehen.
> 
> Wie es Ohrensammler schon sagte, zu 90% mimimi von Kiddies die anderen nicht mal den Dreck unterm Fingernagel gönnen, oder sich anscheinend an einigen Pixelgegenständen hochziehen. Wenn das eure ehrliche Meinung ist, dann wünsche ich auch alles Gute auf dem Weg zum erwachsen werden.
> Ich werd mich jetzt auch in allen Foren aufregen, warum ich damals vor 15 Jahren noch ein paar hundert Mark für ein Mobiltelefon auf den Tisch legen musste, während es heute jeder Hartz IV Empfänger fürn Appel und ein Ei bekommmt. Und meinen Autohändler zerre ich vor den Kadi, denn wie kann es sein das mein Nachbar den selben Wagen wie ich 3 Jahre später mit besserer Ausstattung zu einem günstigeren Preis bekommen hat?! Ist doch ne Frechheit, ne?
> ...



ach du verstehst es auch einfach nicht. 

man braucht für wow keine tollen reflexe wenn man etwas mehr vom spiel sehen will. was man braucht ist einfach nur ein verständniss für den eigenen char und ein wenig spielerfahrung. 
dieses verständniss und vorallem diese spielerfahrung bekommt man indem man sich herausforderungen stellt und an ihnen wächst. wer sich überlegt einen tank zu leveln und in den höhlen des wehklagens mit level 20 versagt, der sollte noch einmal rein gehen bzw. sich hilfe suchen. und dafür muss man nicht mal leute kennen... es reicht bei google tank guide einzugeben und dann kurz etwas zu lesen. 
aber was ist die reaktion die von blizzard unterstützt wird? von 1-70 solo leveln auf fury geskillt, möglichst schnell. dann ab ins bg und sich nen arena set leechen (nicht erspielen, sondern im av von morgens bis abends in die idiotenkurve rennen! egal ob win oder loose... ehre gibts so oder so ausreichend.), sehen daß in tdm hero tolle trinkets gibt, die man ja viel schneller kriegt theorethisch als die trinkets für ehre, im /2 Channel rumschreien bis sich 4 andere helden gefunden haben, von den ersten 2 mobs in tdm hero aufs maul kriegen und direkt mal nen ticket schreiben oder alternativ in diversen foren nerfs fordern. denn man will ja was von dem spiel sehen. 

und solche gestalten bewerben sich dann bei raidgilden, werden ausgelacht, lassen sich in diversen foren über diese rl-versager aus und fordern von blizzard endlich mal content für leute mit weniger zeit fürs spiel. dazu wird noch geheult, daß es keine tanks gibt (die haben wenn sie was können halt keine lust rep kosten mit solchen randoms zu farmen oder sind halt furor/deff mix geskillt weil sie ihren netherdrachen brauchen!!111elf)... selbe bei den heilern.

ich habe kein problem mit noobs in wow. jeder hat mal klein angefangen. ich habe ein problem mit leuten, die sich nicht ernsthaft mit dem spiel beschäftigen, aber alles erreichen wollen. das ganze auf die kosten von leuten, die an diesem spiel die herausforderung, die noch geblieben ist schätzen. und wenn von diesen leuten dann kritik an diesem trend kommt, wird direkt zeter und mordio geschrien. 

als ich mit dem zocken angefangen habe, war einem bewusst, daß man erstmal ein noob ist und hat daran gearbeitet von diesem status weg zu kommen. und zwar indem man leute beobachtet hat, von ihnen gelernt hat und vorallem immer wieder gegen die wand gerannt ist, wenn man keinen kannte der einem weiterhelfen konnte/wollte. nix mit: zieh mich mal, schenk mir gold, viel zu schwer alles´, macht es leichter, ich habe ein recht darauf, ich habe für sowas keine zeit denn ich bin der dickste im rl und du nicht weil du im spiel besser bist als ich.

ich würde mich schämen so aufzutreten wie einige von euch hier.


----------



## MaddyM (17. Juli 2008)

Dazu muss ich mnoch was los werden, auch vor dem nerf war die Ini auf Hero mit nem Holypala machbar... bestimmt anstrengend für den Heiler, aber geschafft haben wirs auch... 

Es war halt davon abhängig, wie schon vorher gesagt wurde, dass sich alle konzentrieren und verstehen ihre Klasse zu spielen...

Tante Edit hat was zu sagen: @Osse /sign


----------



## Osse (17. Juli 2008)

MaddyM schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich mnoch was los werden, auch vor dem nerf war die Ini auf Hero mit nem Holypala machbar... bestimmt anstrengend für den Heiler, aber geschafft haben wirs auch...
> 
> Es war halt davon abhängig, wie schon vorher gesagt wurde, dass sich alle konzentrieren und verstehen ihre Klasse zu spielen...



jo ich war selber schon mit einigen holy palas drin, die sich nicht beschwert haben.


----------



## Leland/Rovnex (17. Juli 2008)

Ahm TDM Hero wurde nicht genervt?

Nur der normale Modus, steht doch drinnen in den Patchnotes.... xy,xy, Der Heroische modus bleibt unverändert,xy, xy

Zumindest stand es hier bei Buffed drinnen.

Lesen FTW


----------



## MaddyM (17. Juli 2008)

Aus den Patchnotes:


Die Betäubungskomponente der Fähigkeit 'Gleve werfen' der Magierwachen der Sonnenklingen wurde entfernt und ihre Reichweite verringert. 
Vexallus und Kael'thas sind im heroischen Modus nun verspottbar. 
Der von Vexallus durch 'Reine Energie' verursachte Schaden wurde verringert. 
_Die sichtbare Größe von Kael'thas arkaner Sphäre wurde erhöht. Die Reichweite seines Angriffs 'Arkane Sphäre' wurde verringert sowie der Schaden pro Sekunde in der zweiten Phase des normalen Modus. (Heroischer Modus bleibt unverändert.) _
Der Schaden der Hexenmeister der Sonnenklingen wurde geringfügig verringert. 
Die Gesundheit der Teufelskristalle im Kampf gegen Selin Feuerherz wurde geringfügig verringert. 
Der von Kriegsherr Salaris und Kagani Nachtschlag verursachte Schaden wurde geringfügig verringert.

Das Kursive ist wohl das Einzige was zu deiner Aussage passt... richtig lesen ftw


----------



## RoterOktober (17. Juli 2008)

Ich verstehs halt auch nicht - ja ne, ist klar. 

Der Unterschied ist, ich brauch mich über sowas nicht aufregen, weil in meinem Leben rundherum noch soviele Sachen sind die mich viel mehr interessieren als eine virtuelle Welt mit mittlerweile altbackener Grafik. Was DU glaub ich nicht verstehst, das ist ein Spiel(!), und ich finds echt traurig das man an sich ARBEITEN muss um in einem Spiel einen STATUS zu erreichen. Soll ich jetzt auch in ddie nächste Ecke gehen und weinen, warum dürfen die bösen, bösen 30iger jetzt schon reiten, und warum kann sich jetzt jeder mit einer halbwegs normalen Gruppe das gleiche Zeug holen wie ich, wo wir damals wochenlang (weil ich keine Lust habe jeden Tag Stunden vor meinem PC zu sitzen ist meine Spielzeit pro Tag auch geringer) in Inzen gerannt sind? 

NEIN - weil ich hab mir das Zeug damals geholt, ich hab mir selber bewiesen das ich man es mit etwas Hartnäckigkeit schaffen kann. Aber so ein gewhine ist ja echt nicht zum aushalten. UND? Was solls - das Spiel kommt in die Jahre, bliz möchte mit WotLK noch mal etwas Kohle nachschaufeln, also müssen sie auch schauen das jetzt möglichst bald alle lvln - weil einer der jetzt auf lvl 12 rumeiert wird dann beim Release von WotLK überhaupt keinen mehr finden für die unteren Inis = er hört auf und scheidet aus dem Kreis potentieller Kunden für WotLK aus - weil er immer hinter den anderen wäre, die längst in Nordend rumalbern. Mit ein bißchen Grips in der Birne würde das jedem als normaler Prozess in einer Firmenstrategie einleuchten.
Und ob Mr. Unbekannt, der vor 4 Monaten begonnen hat mit WoW in Sturmmwind mit dem gleichen Zeug neben mir steht wie ich, der seit 2006 spielt ist mir aber sowas von Hupe, von mir aus könnnen die jetzt alle Ini´s nur mehr mit lvl 2 Trollen bestücken, damit man in 3 Tagen lvl 70 ist. An solchen Sachen muss ich mich nicht hochziehen - und nochmal, mein Beileid allen, die sich in ihrem Freundeskreis nur profilieren könnnen, weil sie der erste in der Schule (oder im Kindergarten sind) der die oder jene Ini Hero als Erster geschafft hat, oder ein Item tragen, das dem Kopf eines Programmierers entsprungen ist.

Im Prinzip müssten doch alle die hier aufschreien froh sein, das sie nochh die knackigen Ini´s spielen durften, und das über Jahre. Und nun sind halt die weniger begabten Spieler, oder die weniger ambitionnierten Spieler dran, man gibt ihnen die Chance auch noch aufzuholen, damit diese Spieler auch bei WotLK in die Börse greifen.


----------



## Tyrannda (17. Juli 2008)

Da kann ich Osse nur zustimmen.

Jeder der ein Hobby nachgeht, sei es im Modellbau, im Fussball oder eben "nur" WoW, beschäftigt sich mit der Zeit immer mehr und mehr mit der Materie.

Ich sehe den "nerf" als Möglichkeit für Spieler an, die eben jetzt erst 70 geworden sind, und ihr equip kaum in Gruppen verbessern können.
Da zur Zeit kaum bis gar nicht normale Inis gegangen wird. Selbst für heroische Instanzen ist die Nachfrage zu gering, da der Großteil einfach keinen Bedarf mehr hat.

Problem ist nun, das der Neuling kein Equip ausser Questen und Schaltfeldern mehr erhält. Er hat ohnehin kaum Chancen eine Gruppe zu finden.
Er wird höchstens, wenn er Glück hat, Twinks finden, die mit ihm gehen, oder auch mit 4 anderen 70ern, die soviel Erfahrung wie der Neuling.
Und genau für solche Leute ist der "Nerf" gerechtfertigt.

Da sich S2 so leicht farmen lässt, wird man immer nach Werten gefragt, die man haben soll, um der Gruppe beitreten zu können.
Und da viele Spieler sich auf S2 beziehen aber keine Ahnung von der Materie haben, haben es Neuling in WoW verdammt schwer voranzukommen. Selbst blaue Spieler nimmt man nicht mehr Kara mit.
Und wir hatten damals mit blau/grü angefangen xD

Jeder sogenannte Nerf ist auch immer eine neue Chance für Neulinge.
Mit der Erweiterung sind auch alle S4 und T6 Items wertlos und werden mit grünem, Equip ersetzt.


----------



## Tja (17. Juli 2008)

Hätte da eine Idee für den nächsten Patch:

Ab sofort GODMODE für alle Spieler. Damit ist dann sicher gestellt, dass auch jeder noch so untalentierte alles, ohne jeden Aufwand schaffen würde. Ok ok durchrennen müssten sie immer noch selber, selbst das scheint ja einigen zu viel Aufwand zu sein.

Die Instanz war mMn zu einfach und was macht der Schneesturm? Verringert den Schwierigkeitsgrad, nur weil ein paar Whiner keine Chance hatten. Tja Pech, entweder spielen lernen oder andere Instanzen suchen.


----------



## RoterOktober (17. Juli 2008)

^^ Tyrannda´s Post ist mal einer von den sachlichen, den ich auch unterschreiben würde. Genau darum gehts nämlich, alle sollen noch eine Chance kriegen sich für die Erweiterung fit zu machen. 

Und das es sicher Leute gibt, die sich mehr als ich und viele ander mit WoW befassen ist klar, das akzeptiere ich und ich auch absolut in Ordnung (nur um das mal klar zu stellen, bevor einer glaubt ich will den abbsoluten Fans an Beinn pissen).

Aber so wie sich manche hier aufregen, das ist abslout unnötig. Die paar Monate bis zur Erweiterung wird mans ja wohl jetz auch den nicht so fanatischen Spielern/Fans vergönnen, mal zu sehen wo die guten Spieler so unterwegs sind oder waren. 

Wie es Tyrannda schon sagte - geht eh kaum noch einer rein, weil die Hardcore Zocker bereits full equippet sind - aber hier dann wieder aufregen, als ob man jeden Tag alle Inzen 4x durchspielen würde. Kräht doch kein Hahn mehr danach.


Und der Kamerad drunter wieder, och, jetzt kriegen die untalentierten auch alles, ich kann nicht mehr protzen mit meinen Epics, keiner sieht mehr wie toll ich bin und das ich Talent habe(!), einen Tastenanschlag  zur richtigen Zeit zu schaffen, und sonst nicht viel zu tun habe ausser für PC Games zu trainieren um auch ja nicht von einem als Noob hingestellt zu werden. Ach ne, sry, bist sicher einer von der harten Sorte, der solange solo durch die inzen eiert bis er es auchh allein geschafft hat, weil sonst müsste er den Erfolg auch noch teilen mit anderen.


----------



## Drymon (17. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich habe nun den Eindruck, der einzige Sinn diese Thread ist es, dass alle Supercoolen sagen können:
> 
> Ach TDM ist doch auf auch Hero pisseinfach, wir machen die  immer:
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## Freelancer (17. Juli 2008)

Chillers schrieb:


> Vielleicht will Blizz noch mehr Leute zum PvP bringen, wo die echten Herausforderungen warten?




Welche Herausforderung hat den bitte pvp ? Also bg sind doch nur noch ruschen oder zergen das ist doch kein pvp früher 5-7stunden av schlachten das war pvp ^^


----------



## Tja (17. Juli 2008)

Blizzard wird schon sehen, wo sie mit ihrer Babytaktik landen, wenn die ersten echten Alternativen anrollen. Dann spielt vielleicht noch die Whiner-Kategorie, welche pausenlose Nerfs etc. fordert, der Rest ist dann aber weg ==>weniger Geld für den Schneesturm =)

zum leidigen Thema gönnen:

*Es ist genau umgekehrt. Die ewig Whiner und skill, herausforderungsbefreiten Spieler gönnen den Leuten keinerlei Herausforderung. "Dieses ist zu schwierig, jenes ist zu schwierig, also bitte nerft es, damit auch jeder einbeinige, einarmige die Chance hat, diese tolle Zone zu sehen. Das Blizzard mit dem Nerf jenen Leuten die Zone nimmt, welche auch in den läppischen 5er Instanzen gefordert werden wollen, erwähnt natürlich keiner. Also sind die Whiner die selbstsüchtigen und nicht die anderen!*


----------



## Malyce (17. Juli 2008)

TDM Hero war vor dem Nerf schon einfach. Da wir im Prinzip immer nur mit den selben Leuten reingehen und maximal 1 DDler ersetzen fürs Equip kann es uns Latte sein


----------



## Osse (17. Juli 2008)

RoterOktober schrieb:


> Ich verstehs halt auch nicht - ja ne, ist klar.
> 
> Der Unterschied ist, ich brauch mich über sowas nicht aufregen, weil in meinem Leben rundherum noch soviele Sachen sind die mich viel mehr interessieren als eine virtuelle Welt mit mittlerweile altbackener Grafik. Was DU glaub ich nicht verstehst, das ist ein Spiel(!), und ich finds echt traurig das man an sich ARBEITEN muss um in einem Spiel einen STATUS zu erreichen. Soll ich jetzt auch in ddie nächste Ecke gehen und weinen, warum dürfen die bösen, bösen 30iger jetzt schon reiten, und warum kann sich jetzt jeder mit einer halbwegs normalen Gruppe das gleiche Zeug holen wie ich, wo wir damals wochenlang (weil ich keine Lust habe jeden Tag Stunden vor meinem PC zu sitzen ist meine Spielzeit pro Tag auch geringer) in Inzen gerannt sind?
> 
> ...



du begreifst es wirklich nicht. schade, daß dir das beim verfassen des oben zitierten text immer noch nicht aufgefallen ist. 

ich rege mich über sowas nicht auf. da hab ich auch andere dinge zu tun. mir ist auch egal, ob ich 70 mal in eine instanz gehe und ein item nicht dropt und wer anders geht einmal rein und kriegt es sofort. das ist ein teil dieses spiels, genauso wie der fakt, daß man wie beim wechsel von classic zu bc, mit wotlk seine epics gegen grüne items tauscht. mir geht es auch nicht um irgendeinen sozialen status in diesem spiel. ich spiel mit den leuten, mit denen ich gerne spiele und was der rest von mir denkt ist mir ziemlich egal.

allerdings bin ich ein mensch, der wenn er sich ein hobby gesucht hat, dieses hobby ernst nimmt und danach strebt dieses hobby zu meistern. wäre dieses hobby modellbau, würde ich vermutlich mit einfachen steckbausätzen anfangen. dann würde ich mir nen was größeres modell kaufen wo man kleben muss, bis ich irgendwann wahrscheinlich anfangen würde mit holz oder metall zu arbeiten. und bei jedem bausatz würde ich mir mühe geben. und zwar eine menge. 
und wenn ich dann ein flugfähiges modell aus alluminium gebaut hätte, daß in jedem detail mit dem original übereinstimmt, würde ich bestimmt nicht leute auslachen, die sich steckbausätze kaufen. eher würde ich diesen leuten mit rat und tat helfen auf ihrem weg. 
ich würde nicht auf die idee kommen, mir sofort am ersten tag einen bausatz für experten kaufen, an diesem verzweifeln und lautstark auf unverschämte art und weise modellbauer, die diesen bausatz gemeistert haben, zu beschimpfen als leute die im echten leben nichts erreichen, ihr ego nur durch diesen bausatz aufrecht erhalten und von dem hersteller des bausatzes verlangen ihn gefälligst zu vereinfachen und den ursprünglich schweren bausatz niemandem zugänglich zu machen.

genauso halte ich es bei wow. ich habe klein angefangen und aus fehlern gelernt, mich informiert und verbessert. und ich habe mich gefreut als tdm implementiert wurde. weil es eine instanz war, in der ich ohne 25 leute versammeln zu müssen einen gewissen anspruch gefunden habe. 

und nun wurde dies leider aufgrund von leuten geändert, die sich den profi bausatz kaufen mussten, obwohl sie nie vorher ein modell gebaut haben, ihn auf ihrem unaufgeräumten schreibtisch ausgeschüttet haben, eine alte tube uhu aus dem schreibtisch ihrer mutter genommen haben. sich dann überlegt haben, das ganze ohne bauanleitung zu machen, den fernseher angestellt haben und nach 20 Minuten gemerkt haben: oha der uhu zerfrisst mir die ganzen kleinen durchsichtigen plastikteile... okay ich schmeiss den bausatz weg und schreib nun erstmal ne hassmail an den hersteller. der hersteller reagiert natürlich prompt, weil ja nicht nur einer von diesen leuten geschrieben hat und stampft den alten bausatz ein und bringt eine light version heraus (Nur um nochmal auf das obige Beispiel zurück zu kommen). 

Nun schreibe ich in einem Forum für modellbau meine Meinung zu dem Thema.

Und dann kommt so jemand wie du und will mir nun auf flegelhafte art und weise unterstellen, ich bräuchte diesen bausatz ja nur für mein ego um micht besser zu fühlen, solle mich gefälligst nicht aufregen sondern es den dem hersteller danken, daß es diesen bausatz so lange (oha ja derbe lange) gab und am besten noch den naps gönnen, daß sie nun endlich ihren light bausatz haben (obwohl es davon schon eine riesige palette gibt) und schaffst es noch nicht mal, meinen post so zu lesen, daß du auch den gesamten inhalt erfasst.  

meinen glückwunsch. vorallem zu der einstellung, daß man um in einem spiel/hobby etwas zu erreichen nichts leisten muss. du wirst es weit bringen in der welt.

ich bleibe bei meiner meinung... wer nicht das talent hat um eine taste zu drücken, beziehungsweise die ausdauer es für sein hobby zu erlernen, der sollte sich ein anderes hobby suchen, dem er wenigstens das bisschen motivation abringen kann, anstatt leuten die an ihrem hobby spaß haben neidisch und missgünstig auf die nerven zu gehen mit seinem geheule.


----------



## Muahdib (17. Juli 2008)

Also ich finds schon gut das Blizzard da was drann gedreht hat in der Hinsicht das man nicht mehr mit 
2-3 CC reingeht ( Mage , Hexer , Schurke , Jäger ) sondern auch mal einen Vergelter Pala oder auch
einen Schamanen ( der nicht Heilt ) verkraften kann . Und der 3. Boss ist ja ohne CC so gut wie
unmöglich gewesen .

Wie viel generft wurde werd ich ja mal mir anschauen gehen ..


----------



## Serenis (17. Juli 2008)

Vorher wurde ich net mitgenommen (zu schlechtes Equ) und ob ich jetzt mitgenommen werde bleibt abzuwarten -.-


----------



## RoterOktober (17. Juli 2008)

^^ tja, vielleicht hast du sogar Recht. Es besteht aber auch die Möglichkeit, das Blizz genau wegen dem etwas, nennen wir es mal seltsamen, Sozialverhalten auf manchen Servern alles nerft. Weil so wie du in deinem Posting herziehst über skillbefreite (? Tschuldigung, wir werden jetzt für jedes Game einen Test einführen ob er oder sie auch den Anforderungen der Zockerelite genüge tut, um dankenswerterweise 50 Euro in ein Spiel zu stecken, ohne danach den Laden unterm Fussabtreter verlassen zu müssen) verhalten sich die meisten guten Spieler auch auf den Servern. Statt mal einem, der halt leider nicht von Gott mit katzenartigen Reflexen ausgestattet wurde, sondern sich einfach mal nur zur Entspannung dieses Spiel reinziehen wollte um sich vielleicht mal nur die Geschichte erzählen zu lassen oder einfach durch die vielen verschiedenen Gebiete zu rennen will, Tipps zu geben oder den halt auch mal durch ne Ini zu schleifen (DAS wäre doch eine Herausforderung, wenn einer in der Gruppe nur herumeiert?) bekommt der nur abfällige Kommentare, wird aus Gruppen gekickt oder wegen seinem blauen Equip gar nicht mal wo mitgenommen. Und dann wundert ihr euch noch das die dann irgendwann anfangen zu whinen, weil sie vielleicht auch gern mehr vom Spiel sehen wollen, nur ihnen gar keiner eine Chance gibt?

Da kann man nur hoffen, das keiner im Leben mal was besser kann wie du, und dich dann so abgammelt. Abi nicht geschafft beeim ersten Anlauf - ja Pech gehabt, dann geh halt in den Supermmakrt um die Ecke Regale einnräumen? Wie, Führerschein nicht beim ersten anlauf nicht geschafft, nicht Skill genug eeinzuparken - ja, Pech, fahren´se mal mit dem Bus.
Erbärmlich!


----------



## Tidra-on (17. Juli 2008)

@tyrannda & RoterOktober..

/signed & Made my Day....

@Rest Was erwartet ihr? Das Casuals die vielleicht 3-5 Stunden am Tag zocken, den Vorsprung von über 3 Jahren in eben derselben Zeit aufholen? Sry, logisch denken dann schreiben. 

Eines würde ich mir dann doch von Blizz wünschen. Wenn scho die Inis verständlicherweise generft werden, dann bitte etwas (ich nenns mal Un-Balancing) mehr Unterschied zwischen PvP und PVE Items. Als Non-PvPler nervts mich tierisch wenn ich mir von Rein Pvp equipten Leuten sagen lassen muss..."Ne für die Ini bist du nicht equipt genug" etc. bla bla. 

Wenn scho Epic PvP Items dann doch bitte auch so, das sie von Anfang an im PvE deutlich weniger bringen als hart erfarmte Pve Teile. 

Was ich stellenweise sehe ist erschreckend. Viele haben nicht mal einen Bruchteil der aqlten Welt Dungeons gesehen...und in der Scherbenwelt gehts bei vielen auch erst los ab Kara. Dank PvP ist das ja nicht schwer.

Jemand der sich dagegen durch die Inis kämpft, und eben nichts von PvP hält. Tjo der darf sich mit grün/blauen Questbelohnungen oder RareDrops in den Inis begnügen. Balance sieht anders aus.

Mfg


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juli 2008)

ehm stimme dem TE auch zu der nerv ist auf jedenfall übertrieben tdm hero musste man sich wenigstens konzetrieren um da durchzugehen vorallem wen man nicht viel ccs dabei hatt find ich schade das es so weit gekommen ist


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juli 2008)

Serenis schrieb:


> Vorher wurde ich net mitgenommen (zu schlechtes Equ) und ob ich jetzt mitgenommen werde bleibt abzuwarten -.-



man kann nicht überall hin mit shclechtem equip und es gibt tausende von möglichkeiten sein equip zu verbessern

also wen ich so post sehe wie hier das tdm hero so schwer war ohne cc leute dan macht ihr ziemlich was falsch -.-


----------



## Nightline (17. Juli 2008)

ach das ich doch einfach nur lol, mittlerweile kannst als frischer 70er mit grünem equip hero inis rein ohne problem, alles wird generft ohne ende, ich wette demnächst wird auch sunwell generft, denn brutallus is ja so ein übler raidblocker... das kommt mit sicherheit noch. sunwell is zur zeit die einzige ini in der man noch skill, equip und setup braucht. den rest kannst ja vergessen, alles generft und mehr als einfach gemacht..


----------



## Tja (17. Juli 2008)

*lach* RoterOktober Du hast mich vollkommen falsch verstanden (nicht verwunderlich bei Deiner Herangehensweise). Ich war 5 - 6x (in Worten fünf - sechsmal) in dieser Instanz und danach nicht mehr. Ich kannte aber einige, welche das Zeug schon lange nicht mehr brauchten, aber einfach gerne reingegangen sind, um mit verschiedenen Setups etc. zu experimentieren, und da diese Leute auf meiner FL sind, ärgert es mich für sie, nicht für mich. Ich persönlich find den Nerf lächerlich, aber er trifft mich nicht.

Dein arrogantes Gesülze kannst Dir bitte sonst wohin stecken. 

zum RL Vergleich:

Weil Du den Führerschein ansprichst...Du setzt Dich also ins Auto und willst sofort die Prüfung machen? Wenn Du sie aber beim 1x nicht schaffen solltest, heulst Du den Prüfer an, dass sie zu schwer sei und er sie doch bitte nerfen solle, weil Du nur mal nett in der Gegend rumfahren möchtest? Na der wird Dir aber ordentlich was erzählen...

Zunächst mal benötigst Du Training (Fahrstunden), sowie theoretische Grundlagen, damit ist dann gewährt, dass Du eine Chance hast, Die Prüfung zu schaffen. 

So und was bedeutet das für WoW? Ganz einfach, trainieren, trainieren und die Grundzüge (der eigenen Klasse) lernen und dann eben nochmal versuchen. TDM war niemals schwierig oder gar unmöglich. 

Aber das ist eben die Entwicklung...Blizzard entfernt die Zugangsquests, die Leute gehen mit schlechter Ausrüstung oder gar komplett PvP equipt rein und erwarten, das alles sofort zu schaffen. Tja normalerweise würde das so nicht gehen, aber Blizzard denkt halt anders.


----------



## RoterOktober (17. Juli 2008)

Sry, nochmal ich 

@ Osse

Der Vergleich mit Moddellbau ist ffür mich sehr trefffend, da dies ein Hobby von mir ist. Von dieser Sichtweise gebe ich dir auch vollkommen Recht, so wie mans beim Modellbau sieht, wo Leute gleich mit Ätzteilen und Resin arbeiten ohne vorher auch nur einen Bausatz oob gebaut zu haben ist es sicher auch bei WoW. Nur, und das wollte ich mit meinem Posting verdeutlichen, glaube ich das es sich um einen verschwindend geringen Prozentsatz handelt, die so handeln, Die Hauptursache liegt glaube ich daran, und das sieht man auf allen Servern, das viel zu viele aufgeblasene Heinis rumlaufen, die auch nicht mal ansatzweise einem etwas schwächeren Spieler unter die Armme greifen, und diesen nach dem ersten Wipe gleich mit Schimpf und Schande vertreiben. Wäre auch nur etwas mehr Sozialkompetenz auf den Servern zu bemerken, müsste Blizzard nicht dauernd alles vereinfachen, weil dann die guten Spieler auch mal einen weniger guten mitnehmen und anleiten (wobei ich ja nicht bestreite das es auch lernresistente gibt).

Und, weil du beim Modellbau warst - so wie beim Modellbau gibts auch bei PC Spielen den Graubereich - diejenigen, die halt nur ab und zu spielen können/wollen - und denen gibt man nun halt die Chance, in den letzen Monaten vorm neuen Content auch noch in den alten Welten was zu entdecken. Und genau da hakts bei mir - über sowas braucht man sich nun echt nicht mehr aufregen. Alle die jetzt Theater machen, werden mit WotLK sicher wieder fachgerecht bedient - wenn es nicht so ist, dann würde ich die Aufregung verstehen.


@ Tja

nachdem du mein Gesülze ja als arrogant bezeichnest, dürftest genau DU einer sein, der sich in meinen Postinngs widerspiegelt und nun krampfhaft erklären will warum auch ja kein anderer mal was vegönnt bekommt. Aber ich lass dich jetzt weiterposaunen, jemand der zum Release von WoW ncoh mit einem Pokemon Gameboy durch die Krabbelstube sauste wirds nicht kapieren - allein wenn ich schon höre trainieren, trainieren für ein PC Spiel?! Wenns davon soviele gibt schreibt ne Petition an Blizzard - oder ums mit deinen Worten zu sagen PECH GEHABT.

Und jetzt klinnke ich mich aus dieser "Dikussion" aus- ist mir einfach zu dusselig (auch wenn ich während ich hier schreibe schon wieder Geld verdiene) mit ein paar Pfosten zu diskutieren, die meinen, WoW wurde nur für sie und sonst niemanden gemacht, solche Assis entstehen dann eben, wenn man nur mehr damit beschäftigt ist auf Tasten zu kloppen und virtuelle Güter einzusacken und meinen sich damit über den Rest der Menschehit gestellt zu haben. Das hat nix mehr mit Hobby zu tun, wenn mir einer erklärt ich muss für ein Spiel trainieren (ja, bitte, ich will in die WoW Bundesliga, da krieg ich Millionen an Euro´s imm Jahr) und der andere mir was erzählt von ich MUSS in einem Spiel was leisten. Mir braucht keiner was wünschen, ich bin ein zufriedener Mensch, auch wenn ich in WoW noch immer LvL1 wäre. Aber hoffentlich geratet ihr mal mit eurem Sozialverhalten in einer misslichen Lage wo euch euer Training in WoW nichts bringt - wre blöd wenn ihr dann an jemand geraten würde, er so gestrickt ist wie manche Gehirne hier - blöd für euch. 

So Kinder´s, und nun ist Schluss - will euch nicht vom Training abhalten!


----------



## Caveman1979 (17. Juli 2008)

Recht hast du es war eigendlich ok Hero recht knackig aber auch machbar mit einer gut eingespielten gruppe, jetzt nach dem patch denke ich will blizz einfach auch randoms die chance geben.egal ob es mansche zum kotzen finden kommen ja bald neue Herrausfoderungen.


----------



## Tidra-on (17. Juli 2008)

Diese RL Vergleiche hinken etwas. Stellen wir uns vor Blizz würde die Inis nicht nerfen...würde nicht bei jedem Add On neue grün/blaue bessere Rüssi Teile bringen. Stellen wir uns vor die Wow Welt würde im selben langatmigen Massstab wie vor drei Jahren weitergeführt werden. 

Neueinsteiger? naja....wozu? Ich hops mal lustig zig Monate durch die alte Welt, während andere (zb. Berufe, Flugmounts etc.) eit vorraus sind. Sachen im Ah bringen ir zwar kein Geld aba ich darf dank lev 70 Farmern, eine Schweinekohle hinblättern.
Inis brauch ich auch nicht mehr viel machen. Ein freundlicher High End Char findet sich immer, der Langeweile hat uznd mich drchzieht, seis Bosskill oder nur um sich ne goldeen Nase zu verdienen.

Altgediente Wowler? Naja die hätten dann endlich was sie wollen. Nur noch unter sich. Nachwchs wozu? Und man kann endlich richtig flamen weil man keinen Content mehr hat. Nachwuchs wenn benötigt wird gezogen....man hat ja dank der geringen Iniauslastung dann noch Zeit ihm seine Klasse bei max. Level nahezubringen.

Blizz? Das neueste Add On verkauft sich miserabel. Die ersten Elitegiden schreien bereits 2 Monate nach Erscheinen nach neuem Content. Irgendwie hat man verpasst Casuals und Profizocker unter einen Hut zu kriegen. Nun ja. Vielleicht noch ein letzter Versuch....schieben wir noch schnell einen unausgegorenen Content hinterher...damit wenigstens die Stammkunden zufriedengestellt sind. Aber auch nachdem David Hasselhoff mit riesiger Werbekampagne das Spiel nicht vorm Absturz bewahrt....entschliesst man sich...ein Spiel das Jahre braucht um alle Spieluinhalte kennenzulernen...einzustellen. So far.


----------



## Outrager (17. Juli 2008)

... was soll's ...

Welche Ini wurde nicht vereinfacht?!

Die ganzen alten preBC Instanzen sind ja schon länger nur noch ein Witz.
Früher war das auch eine richtige Herausforderung ... war ja klar das Blizz das bei BC genauso machen würde ... und sie werden es bei WotLK wieder tun, früher oder später.

Keine Ahnung was der Post soll.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (17. Juli 2008)

Wieder mal so ein blödes Gesabber von einem "ich-bin-ein-IMBA-T6-Träger"

Ich fand sie war für normale Spieler oder bei falschem Setup (ohne Schaf usw.) viel zu schwer.

Wir haben es mal mit der Gilde versucht - Null chance.

Am nächsten Abend mit dem Raid - alle in T5 / T6 - Null Probleme. Im Gegenteil, der Endkampf war
sogar leichter als in normal.

Aber bitte denke auch mal an andere und nicht immer an Dich.

Ja, ja, ich weiß. Jetzt sollen die Noobs die Epics in den A.... gesteckt bekommen. Bla bla bla

Mann, wenn der Lich King kommt, steht wieder alles auf Null.

Und die Leute die in Raids sind, haben 3-4 Wochen später eh wieder einen Mega-Vorsprung.

Also, was soll das Gejammer ?


----------



## Tja (17. Juli 2008)

RoterOktober schrieb:


> @ Tja
> 
> nachdem du mein Gesülze ja als arrogant bezeichnest, dürftest genau DU einer sein, der sich in meinen Postinngs widerspiegelt und nun krampfhaft erklären will warum auch ja kein anderer mal was vegönnt bekommt. Aber ich lass dich jetzt weiterposaunen, jemand der zum Release von WoW ncoh mit einem Pokemon Gameboy durch die Krabbelstube sauste wirds nicht kapieren - allein wenn ich schon höre trainieren, trainieren für ein PC Spiel?! Wenns davon soviele gibt schreibt ne Petition an Blizzard - oder ums mit deinen Worten zu sagen PECH GEHABT.




Scheinbar bist Du unfähig, richtig zu lesen, na macht nichts, hier für dich nochmal, g a n z l a n g s a m

Mich betrifft es NICHT, aber einige FreundeInnen und für die tut es mir leid, ganz einfach.

zum vergönnen: Es ist wie schon erklärt, genau umgekehrt. Dass einer, der sich scheinbar nur zum flamen registriert hat, das nicht verstehen will, wundert mich nicht.

bzgl. trainieren:

Dein Pech - in JEDEM PC Spiel trainiert man. Wenn Du zu Nintendozeiten an Bowser verreckt bist, hast Du auch so lange probiert, bis Du den Kniff raus hattest richtig? Oh Überraschung, sowas nennt man t r a i n i e r e n.

Dein Gameboyargument greifft auch überhaupt nicht. Ich habe noch die MuD Zeit erlebt und dann mit Spielen wie UO, Meridian 59 angefangen, MMORPG's zu zocken, also wirst Du weinerlicher Flamer mir sicher nichts zum Thema MMORPG's und deren Anspruch erzählen können. Und nein ich definiere mich nicht über WoW, ABER ich gönne allen, welche WoW als E-Sport bzw. Highend-Progression betreiben ihre Herausforderung und sehe nicht ein, weshalb die zu Gunsten einiger weinerlicher Flamer (wie Dir) auf ihren Spaß verzichten sollen?!


----------



## Duraz (17. Juli 2008)

finde es auch schade das die ini generft wurde.... naja, mount und kugel gibt's da immerhin noch, braucht man sich nicht immer imbaleute suchen......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Finde auch schade das mit dem Patch M'uru generft wurde, der war mal anspruchsvoll und jetzt ist er es leider nicht mehr in vollem masse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, ist halt fuer die leute denen das ganze zu schwer ist weil 0 skill..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (also m'uru nerf)

MfG Kharma


----------



## Tidra-on (17. Juli 2008)

@Tja

Vielleicht weils Massen an Spilern gibt (und das ist die grössere Menge), die auch alle Spielinhalte kennen lernen will? Die dafür jedoch nicht mehr als ein paar Stunden am Tag investieren kann? Wer erzählt das alles zu einfach ist...Sry. Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich zock täglich und regelmässig...aba im Rahmen des "Normalen". Dennoch ist jede Ini auf 70 ne Herausforderung. Rüssi dropt in den 5er Inis zur Zeit irgendwie für Stoffis kaum noch. Trotzdem renn ich Tag für Tag rein, sofern sich denn auch mal eine Gruppe zusammenfinde. 

Hero kann ich mit meinem Equip vergessen, Kara sowieso. Aber von nichts kommt ja nichts. Nur one entsprechendes Equip werden auch die Bossfights nicht leichter. Also so einfach wie hier stellenweise dargestellt haben wir casuals es nun wirklich nicht. Manchmal sollten einige ein wenig vom hohen Ross heruntersteigen.


----------



## Osse (17. Juli 2008)

RoterOktober schrieb:


> ^^ tja, vielleicht hast du sogar Recht. Es besteht aber auch die Möglichkeit, das Blizz genau wegen dem etwas, nennen wir es mal seltsamen, Sozialverhalten auf manchen Servern alles nerft. Weil so wie du in deinem Posting herziehst über skillbefreite (? Tschuldigung, wir werden jetzt für jedes Game einen Test einführen ob er oder sie auch den Anforderungen der Zockerelite genüge tut, um dankenswerterweise 50 Euro in ein Spiel zu stecken, ohne danach den Laden unterm Fussabtreter verlassen zu müssen) verhalten sich die meisten guten Spieler auch auf den Servern. Statt mal einem, der halt leider nicht von Gott mit katzenartigen Reflexen ausgestattet wurde, sondern sich einfach mal nur zur Entspannung dieses Spiel reinziehen wollte um sich vielleicht mal nur die Geschichte erzählen zu lassen oder einfach durch die vielen verschiedenen Gebiete zu rennen will, Tipps zu geben oder den halt auch mal durch ne Ini zu schleifen (DAS wäre doch eine Herausforderung, wenn einer in der Gruppe nur herumeiert?) bekommt der nur abfällige Kommentare, wird aus Gruppen gekickt oder wegen seinem blauen Equip gar nicht mal wo mitgenommen. Und dann wundert ihr euch noch das die dann irgendwann anfangen zu whinen, weil sie vielleicht auch gern mehr vom Spiel sehen wollen, nur ihnen gar keiner eine Chance gibt?
> 
> Da kann man nur hoffen, das keiner im Leben mal was besser kann wie du, und dich dann so abgammelt. Abi nicht geschafft beeim ersten Anlauf - ja Pech gehabt, dann geh halt in den Supermmakrt um die Ecke Regale einnräumen? Wie, Führerschein nicht beim ersten anlauf nicht geschafft, nicht Skill genug eeinzuparken - ja, Pech, fahren´se mal mit dem Bus.
> Erbärmlich!



genau. blizzard will die welt verbessern. geheimes ziel des konzerns, ist das alle guten spieler dich lieb haben. wenn du das auch nur eine sekunde glaubst, tust du mir ehrlich gesagt leid. 

niemand spricht dir ab, wow zu spielen. aber erwarte doch nicht wie so viele anderen, daß ich dir den hintern hinter her trage. 
ich habe schon viele von deiner sorte im spiel kennengelernt. man steht mit seinem char gemütlich in ner stadt rum und schon wird man von völlig fremden angequatscht ob man nicht vielleicht sklavenunterkünfte tanken will. Sagt man dann: "sorry ich geh wenn dann nur noch in hero instanzen", ist man das arrogante arschloch. noch besser sind dann anfragen wie flammenschlund und co.. ich frage mich dann immer... wie konnte ich das bloss allein auf level 70 schaffen?
Oder man öffnet das Gildenforum und muss freundlich, detailliert und ohne zu lachen mit rechtschreibfehlern gespickte und inhaltlich hingerotzte bewerbungen von grün/blau/s1 equipten beastmastern mit netherdrachen ablehnen, die gerne swp wollen, weil da sonen oranger bogen dropt ablehnen und natürlich auch genau begründen warum man ihn nicht haben will. denn wenn man einfach "abgelehnt" schreibt, ist man wieder das arrogante arschloch, schreibt man die genauen gründe (schlechte skillung, kein equip, der char heisst kîllèrMâstèr, die spieler ist 14 und kann von 16-18 uhr ausser am wochenende an dem er lernen muss weil er französisch 6 steht), will man der person vorschreiben wie er zu spielen hat und ist ein arrogantes arschloch. schliesslich hat man als guter spieler ja eine soziale verpflichtung gegenüber fremden, die sich weder zu benehmen wissen oder auch nur den hauch von interesse an dem spiel zeigen, außer dicke epixxx haben zu wollen.

ich denke es gibt genug in wow zu entdecken und tun für leute die keine zeit/lust haben sich mit dem spiel auseinander zu setzen. geh halt beim leveln jede instanz, mach pvp auf jedem bracket, farm dir netherdrachen, rochen, cenarion greif, mach den ruf voll bei den fraktionen, bastel dir deine crafting items, mach dir nen arena team, schliess dich einer rp gilde an, besuch die alten raid instanzen, die mit 70 einfach genug sind für leute ohne viel zeit. Wenn du alle paar tage nen paar stunden spielst, hast du zeit bis zum sankt nimmerleinstag bis du alles erreicht hast. 
Aber nein! Es müssen die Instanzen sein, in denen es fetten loot gibt, die dicksten Bosse rumlaufen und es muss schnell und einfach gehen ohne aufwand. genau wie das leveln! zackzack durchrushen und in der scherbenwelt fragen warum man als krieger nen schild braucht. Da fragt man sich schon, wer nun für sein ego und seinen sozialen status diese items und kills braucht.  

Für wow braucht man keine katzenartige reflexe. WoW ist im Prinzip ein Taktik spiel. und ein einfaches noch dazu. man muss sich allerdings auch mit diesen einfachen taktiken auseinandersetzen. und vorallem mit der mathematik hinter den spielmechaniken. wem das nicht gefällt, dem empfehle ich zum beispiel doom3. schöne story, tolle grafik, man muss nur ballern ohne zu denken. und man kann den schwierigkeitsgrad seinen reflexen anpassen.

um es noch einmal zu erwähnen... ich habe nichts dagegen tipps zu geben, wenn ich freundlich gefragt werde und auch ein danke zurück kommt. herje ich hab sogar schon leute die mir symphatisch waren ohne daß ich sie kannte mit gold/gegenständen oder dem ein oder anderen run durch ne instanz unterstützt. 
dabei gibt es aber keine herausforderung für mich. und vorallem habe ich nicht dauernd lust dazu. besonders dann nicht, wenn es als selbstverständlichkeit gesehen wird. oder noch schlimmer... wenn die leute einfach "arbeit" abwälzen. "ne minute was lesen über meine klasse und dadurch fragen zu meinem char selber beantworten können? ne sag mir einfach welche items ich mir holen soll!"

wenn man eine instanz besucht, bei der 5 leute auf zack sein müssen, damit es nicht in stress ausartet, sollte man auf zack sein. wenn man sich aber nur die eier schaukeln will, dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn die anderen vier leute sagen: "nein danke". 
Wie hier so oft von leuten wie dir erwähnt wird: Es ist ein Spiel. Und in einem Spiel habe ich keine Lust auf Stress, weil jemand nichtmal nen finger krum machen will. 

Die Chance die leute wie du gerne hätten, kann man sich in wow ohne viel mühe erarbeiten. So wie die leute von denen du gerne die Chance bekommen würdest auch. Und die hatten es wahrscheinlich sogar noch schwerer. Ich kann mich an die Zeit erinnern wo niemand wusste was bestimmte Gegner machen und die Gruppe bei jedem Boss in einigen Instanzen erstmal gewiped ist. Da gab es nichts zu lesen.  Leute wie du müssten wie gesagt nur ein wenig lesen... und es würde alles leichter für euch. stattdessen heult ihr rum, nerft das spiel runter  und verärgert damit die besseren spieler. und dafür wollt ihr dann noch verständniss und zuneigung. einfach herrlich.


----------



## Asterixx (17. Juli 2008)

Moin!

Ich weiss gar nicht was die Ewige Instanzenvereinfachung soll.
Es ist ja nicht nur TDM, auch die ganzen anderen Hero-Instanzen sind keine wirklichen Herausforderungen.

Aber Blizz scheint zu meinen es sei noch zu schwer.
Die Aussage das man, wenn man Herausforderungen will einfach in die 25er Instanzen gehen soll ist schwach.
Es sind nicht mal eben 25Leute gefunden.
Wieder und wieder MH oder BT kann auch nicht die erfüllung sein.
Ja, ich weiss, es gibt ja noch SW was zur Zeit wirklich hart ist.
Die Frage ist wie lange noch^^

Und es gibt nicht viele Raids die in SW Raiden.

Das Problem an diesen ständig Vereinfachungen ist, das die Leute nie 100% aus ihrer Klasse raus holen müssen.
Somit fehlt der "Nachwuchs" für die grossen Raids die halt nicht irgend ein episch Ausgerüsteten Spieler mitnehmen könne der seine Klasse nicht beherrscht.
Zumal episch Ausgerüstet auch nicht mehr viel Wert ist da man Epics nur so hinterher geworfen bekommt.

Ich würde es schön finden wenn mal ein Gebit geschaffen wird in dem man nur gut überleben kann wenn man wirklich gut equipet ist.
Müsste zum jetztigen Stand ja nicht SW-Equip sein aber T6-like.
Somit würden sich die ganzen Spieler die sich in den grossen Instanzen wie MH, BT und SW umherschlagen nicht mehr nur noch aufs raiden fixieren müssen und hätten auch Herausforderungen in der normalen SPielewelt.


----------



## Crash_hunter (17. Juli 2008)

einfach??? wtf... war bis jetzt mit meinem hunter 3 mal drin...auf normal"!!!! wtf... also ich hab meine cc immer hinbekommen. vllt lags immer am tank oder am heiler, aber ein run wurde nach der 3 trash gruppe abgebrochen, der andre beim 3. boss und der letzte scheiteterte kurz vorm 3. boss.. 
ok für die imba roxxor lila leute unter euch... mag das kein prob sein, aber die blau/lila/grün leute sind da hart am kämpfen.


----------



## Slavery (17. Juli 2008)

...das immer irgendeiner weinen muss?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blizz wird schon wissen warum, da muss dann nich gleich immer n mimimimi-Thread aufgemacht werden...


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juli 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> einfach??? wtf... war bis jetzt mit meinem hunter 3 mal drin...auf normal"!!!! wtf... also ich hab meine cc immer hinbekommen. vllt lags immer am tank oder am heiler, aber ein run wurde nach der 3 trash gruppe abgebrochen, der andre beim 3. boss und der letzte scheiteterte kurz vorm 3. boss..
> ok für die imba roxxor lila leute unter euch... mag das kein prob sein, aber die blau/lila/grün leute sind da hart am kämpfen.



tdm hero hatte ja auch den status zuerst kara dan tdm hero^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> ...das immer irgendeiner weinen muss?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sicher shcon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


losheulen tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

pöser slavery pöser du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


^^


----------



## MaddyM (17. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> tdm hero hatte ja auch den status zuerst kara dan tdm hero^^




Jupp und nicht nur das... im Prinzip sind einige der Heos erst nach Kara an zu siedeln...


@Osse danke dafür, das zu schreiben, was mir und auch bestimmt einigen anderen durch den Kopf geht.


----------



## Osse (17. Juli 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> einfach??? wtf... war bis jetzt mit meinem hunter 3 mal drin...auf normal"!!!! wtf... also ich hab meine cc immer hinbekommen. vllt lags immer am tank oder am heiler, aber ein run wurde nach der 3 trash gruppe abgebrochen, der andre beim 3. boss und der letzte scheiteterte kurz vorm 3. boss..
> ok für die imba roxxor lila leute unter euch... mag das kein prob sein, aber die blau/lila/grün leute sind da hart am kämpfen.



tut mir leid... aber ich spreche da nun mal aus der erfahrung die ich mit 2 twinks von mir gemacht habe. der eine ist ein s1 equipter disc priester. voll auf pvp geskillt. 226 manareg ungebufft. ich habs auf normal und hero geschafft mit einer gruppe die nicht viel besser ausgerüstet war. 

und ich habs mit meinem druiden als tank geschafft. blaue grollhuf teile und was man noch vor kara an questitems abgreifen konnte hab ich damals getragen. ich habs geschafft. 

gab beide male 1-2 wipes, aber die ini war am ende clear. 

sicher machen die items es leichter. aber was es noch viel leichter macht, ist eine gruppe in der die leute zusammen spielen und ihre klasse beherrschen.

ich kenne aber auch tanks die besser equipt als ich nicht zerschmetterte hallen ohne mindestens 2 cc schaffen. ganz einfach weil sie es nicht schaffen mehr als maximal drei mobs zu tanken. und genau da liegt das problem... ein tank der das nicht schafft, kann noch so gut equipt sein... es bringt je nach setup nichts. ein heiler der es nicht schafft in tdm beim 2. boss sowohl den tank als auch die gruppe zu heilen, weil er als priester zum beispiel nur blitzheilung benutzt ist genauso nutzlos und macht so eine instanz unmöglich. und wenn weiss, daß der tank/priester in der ini eh schon probleme haben wird, dann lädt man nicht noch einen blau equipten spieler der auf 70 290 dps fährt und keinen cc mitbringt oder anwenden kann.  

lest guides, lernt von anderen spielern. dann klappts auch mit der alten tdm hero. auch wenn ihr nicht viel zeit habt fürs spiel.

@maddym: aber gerne doch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasandrax (17. Juli 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> einfach??? wtf... war bis jetzt mit meinem hunter 3 mal drin...auf normal"!!!! wtf... also ich hab meine cc immer hinbekommen. vllt lags immer am tank oder am heiler, aber ein run wurde nach der 3 trash gruppe abgebrochen, der andre beim 3. boss und der letzte scheiteterte kurz vorm 3. boss..
> ok für die imba roxxor lila leute unter euch... mag das kein prob sein, aber die blau/lila/grün leute sind da hart am kämpfen.


 
Für die ist's ja auch nicht gedacht!
Mit gutem blauen(wenig lila) PVE Equip hat man früher die Instanz auch gut geschafft und hatte dabei Spaß!
Fand'S gut mit meinen Leuten rein zu gehen, weil man skill brauchte und gute Absprache.
Das ist irgendwie in den "alten" BC Instanzen verloren gegangen und jetzt leider auch in TDM.
Man geht rein und innerhalb von 30 - 60 Minuten ist die Sache durch, ohne Abspreche wenig cc.
Man hat zwar schnell seine Items, aber wo ist der Spielspaß?
Wenn ich bedenke wie man früher durch strath scholo und so gegangen ist...das war noch hart, von den Raids ganz abgesehn^^
Sicher ist es Casualfreundlich in 30 mins dadurch zu rasen,mag man meinen...aber ich Spiele auch nicht viel und würde mir wünschen bissle mehr herausforderungen zu haben,besonders außerhalb von Raids.
Naja diskutieren kann man lange drüber, ändern leider nichts!Hoffe nur dass es evtl mit Wotlk besser wird.

In diesem Sinne
Viel Spaß euch noch


----------



## Shaniya (17. Juli 2008)

Ich versteh euch schon, das ihr das nicht so toll findet das die ini jetzt einfacher ist!

ABER für meine Off-Kriegerin besteht jetzt mal die Möglichkeit random zu gehen - vorher wurd ich einfach nicht mitgenommen wegen dem fehlenden CC. Was zwar blödsinn ist (gildenintern gings auch so super), aber war halt so. Stundenlang suchten die gleichen Schamanen, Off-Krieger, Schurken nach ner Gruppe...


----------



## Leland/Rovnex (17. Juli 2008)

MaddyM schrieb:


> Das Kursive ist wohl das Einzige was zu deiner Aussage passt... richtig lesen ftw



Ok dan war das nur das eine 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin auch nur ein Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasandrax (17. Juli 2008)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Ich versteh euch schon, das ihr das nicht so toll findet das die ini jetzt einfacher ist!
> 
> ABER für meine Off-Kriegerin besteht jetzt mal die Möglichkeit random zu gehen - vorher wurd ich einfach nicht mitgenommen wegen dem fehlenden CC. Was zwar blödsinn ist (gildenintern gings auch so super), aber war halt so. Stundenlang suchten die gleichen Schamanen, Off-Krieger, Schurken nach ner Gruppe...



Stimm ich dir ja zu, allerdings hätte man das auch anders patchen können.
Nicht von schwer (aber schaffbar) auf durchrennen.


----------



## lala.y0 (17. Juli 2008)

N-Gage schrieb:


> Hallo also bisher habe ich mich nie aufgeregt was mit dem Patch gekommen ist,
> 
> Sowie das Reiten ab 30 oder wenn ein Char genervt wurde oder sonst Irgendetwas.
> 
> ...



Geb ich dir zum Teil Recht, war vor dem Nerv echt Nervenkitzel, besonders bei der Priesterin, jetzt macht es nicht mehr soviel Spaß, aber ich will das Mount noch haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ocian schrieb:


> Eine gerade abgelaufende Alphaphase spricht nicht dafür das WotlK innerhalb der nächsten 2 Monate kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vesber (17. Juli 2008)

_NerobiX_ schrieb:


> auf jedenfall vor weinachten xD das lassen die sich nich durch die Lappen gehn
> net aufregen in 2-3 Monaten kannst dein equip eh wegdonnern und die ini sowieso



Also ich denke die meisten, selbst ein großer Teil der Casuals, wird bis dahin auf einem Equip-Stand sein mit dem man locker noch 5 level in Northrend auskommt (T6/Sunwell vielleicht sogar noch bis 80). Genau DAS ist das Ziel von Blizzard.

@Topic
Habe TDM nie gemocht, weil ich Kael nie überlebt habe. Bin einfach zu dusselig für dieses Rumgefliege und an zu vielen Random lags wohl auch.
Andererseits fand ich es erfrischend, das es noch eine hero gab wo man noch etwas aufmerksamer sein musste. Aber wir haben heute Nacht auch gelacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich habe das erste mal noch gestanden als Kael am Boden lag. Also ich seh das mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaniya (17. Juli 2008)

Kasandrax schrieb:


> Stimm ich dir ja zu, allerdings hätte man das auch anders patchen können.
> Nicht von schwer (aber schaffbar) auf durchrennen.




Ja das stimmt auch wieder! Ich kann da jetzt nicht viel zu sagen wie es jetzt ist, war noch nicht drin. 

Ich kämpf mich auch lieber durch, versuch verschiedene Taktiken und wipe mich zu tode und hab dann ein Erfolgserlebnis wenn der Boss liegt - so wie jetzt in BT und MH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - aber bisher hat ich dazu kaum Chancen in TDM!


----------



## mendozino (17. Juli 2008)

Stimme Osse zu.
Nachdem ich in WOW Classic noch schwer geraidet habe, wurde mir das ganze mit BC ein bisschen zu viel. Dann habe ich mit ein paar Freunden begonnen, die 5-er Inis zu spielen, zuerst normal, dann heroisch, da zu der Zeit zu wenig in der Gilde bereit für Kara waren.
Und ich hatte lange nicht mehr soviel Spass wie in diesen heroischen Instanzen. Die Gegner hauten so fest zu, dass man als Schurke stunnen musste so oft es ging, damit der Krieger am Leben gehalten werden konnte. Nix Blick auf Damagemeter. Jede Mobgruppe musste taktisch verteilt werden etc.
Hat einen Heidenspass gemacht. Und wir gingen lieber heroisch als Kara, Gruul etc. da man in den Instanzen wirklich jede Möglichkeit seiner Klasse entdecken musste. In den 25er Raids war halt 2 Tasten spammen angesagt und ein bisschen Movement.
Seit Bliz alle heroischen entschärft hatte, sind wir nicht mehr gegangen weil es einfach langweilig ist. Ich war nämlich nie am Loot interessiert sondern ausschliesslich am Spielspass. Einziger Lichtblick war vor 2-3 Monaten TdM. Jetzt nach dem Nerf hat sich das Spiel für mich erledigt.

Die Idee von Anfang BC die heroischen Instanzen für die ambitionierten Spieler zu reservieren, wurde mit den unsäglichen Marken halt einfach beiseite geschoben.


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juli 2008)

das geilst war doch noch im arka nonhero das erste mal wo auf dem server kaum wer die inze kannte und dan kommen diese feuerdinger und was passiert der tank wird imer onegehitet

was wir früher beim ersten mal arka da so rumgewipet sind herrlich^^


----------



## Silmarilli (17. Juli 2008)

hallo erstmal 

öhm wenn ihr euch zu fünft unterfordert fühlt wieso geht ihr dann nicht zu dritt rein damit ihr wieder so richtig ordentlich den allerwertesten versohlt bekommt?

Ich kenne viele leute die gingen da nicht mehr rein weil man einfach am 2ten boss nicht vorbeigekommen ist ohne Setup A. oder Heiler B., klar subjektive Meinungen aber dennoch kenn ich da leider einige.

der nerf war zu viel klar ... es hätte eigentlich gereicht wenn se de kerzenständer wieder reingepatcht hätten ^^ oder den Debuff von der Reinen Energie wegnehmen wäre auch gegangen - HP n bischen raufsetzen und man hat nen Kurator für Arme  (sprich für fünfergruppen) .... aber n nerf mußte her auch wenns blizzard-like war .... erst patcht man A weg dann B dazu damit man dann C ändert ... anstatt einfach wieder A herzustellen 

ich nenn das Arbeitsbeschaffung *fg*

lg Sily


----------



## Kasandrax (17. Juli 2008)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt auch wieder! Ich kann da jetzt nicht viel zu sagen wie es jetzt ist, war noch nicht drin.
> 
> Ich kämpf mich auch lieber durch, versuch verschiedene Taktiken und wipe mich zu tode und hab dann ein Erfolgserlebnis wenn der Boss liegt - so wie jetzt in BT und MH
> 
> ...



Aber dein angesprochenes Erfolgserlebnis brauch der Casual genauso wie der Pro.
Das Problem ist einfach viele wollen ohne Wipe durch die Innis, Items abstauben und fertig, bei denen ist das Erfolgserlebnis endlich das Trinket oder was weiß ich zu haben!Sicher freut sich jeder drüber, aber mehr SPaß bringt's doch zu spielen,d.h Bosse down bekommen, wie komme ich am besten wo vorbei etc., dazu gehören natürlich gute Items aber die sind für mich zumindest sekundär.
Als TDM grade neu war fand ich'S herrlich zu wipen^^naja bissle übertrieben aber ihr wisst was ich meine! 
Es war schwer anspruchsvoll und man brauchte skill, das hat den Spaß ausgemacht und ich finde dieses Level konnte die Instanz bis vor dem Patch halten....


----------



## Tearor (17. Juli 2008)

Vesber schrieb:


> Also ich denke die meisten, selbst ein großer Teil der Casuals, wird bis dahin auf einem Equip-Stand sein mit dem man locker noch 5 level in Northrend auskommt (T6/Sunwell vielleicht sogar noch bis 80). Genau DAS ist das Ziel von Blizzard.
> 
> @Topic
> Habe TDM nie gemocht, weil ich Kael nie überlebt habe. Bin einfach zu dusselig für dieses Rumgefliege und an zu vielen Random lags wohl auch.
> ...



komisch, afaik wurde an kael nichts gepatcht ausser dass er jetzt spottbar ist.
und, wen ndu der tank bist und jjedesmal gestorben bist, dann hat der hexer seinen job nicht verstanden.
ganz am anfang fluch der verdammnis - tickt dann auf das schild (ja das kokmmt nach 1 min) - schild hat vll noch 1k hp oder so - das kriegt jede gr unterbrochen. 

soviel dazu.


----------



## bogus666 (17. Juli 2008)

Es ist erschreckend zu sehen, wie elitaer hier sich viele verhalten.

Ich stimme Ohrensammler uebrigens vollkommen zu.


----------



## xFraqx (17. Juli 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Hätte da eine Idee für den nächsten Patch:
> 
> Ab sofort GODMODE für alle Spieler. Damit ist dann sicher gestellt, dass auch jeder noch so untalentierte alles, ohne jeden Aufwand schaffen würde. Ok ok durchrennen müssten sie immer noch selber, selbst das scheint ja einigen zu viel Aufwand zu sein.
> 
> Die Instanz war mMn zu einfach und was macht der Schneesturm? Verringert den Schwierigkeitsgrad, nur weil ein paar Whiner keine Chance hatten. Tja Pech, entweder spielen lernen oder andere Instanzen suchen.



Fakt ist : Die Instanz muss auch für Blau Equipte schaffbar sein und das war sie nicht !

Ich finde sie sollten eher mal Kael abändern. Sobald der auf 50% ist , kann man den nämlich solo legen.


----------



## Seridan (17. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich habe nun den Eindruck, der einzige Sinn diese Thread ist es, dass alle Supercoolen sagen können:
> 
> Ach TDM ist doch auf auch Hero pisseinfach, wir machen die  immer:
> 
> ...




Ohrensammler du hast dir wieder mal ein Ohr verdient.

Bester beitrag in diesem Threat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agolbur (17. Juli 2008)

Djian schrieb:


> Wieso seit ihr net in der Lage, auch nen erfolgreichen Run einer Gruppe zu gönnen die net optimal zusammengestellt ist und wo net jeder Spieler ne gewissen Skill hat? Denke ihr hattet lange genug Spass und Reiz gehabt (also die Leute mit "Skill") -



Weil man einfach mal eine instanz haben will die einen gewissen anspruch darstellt! 



Ocian schrieb:


> man brauchte vor dem nerf kein cc auf normal oder heroisch und nun ist es lachhaft witzlos.
> Man kann nun brainafk die Instanz in 20 Minuten schaffen , ich finde es sehr sehr schade.



und das finde ich auch


und ja es gibt skill in wow auch wenn du es in " " schreibst.... 

ich hab schon genügent leute gesehn die so einiges falsch machen, aber ihr kennt es ja sicher auch:

- CC wird nicht eingehalten
- es werden mehrere gruppen geaddet -  z.b. gleich am anfang von tdm wo man sich entscheiden muss ob links oder rechts von der grünfläche
- SS wird "ausversehen" nicht auf den heiler sondern auf den hexer gemacht
- ein paladin der sich nicht opfert
- eine klasse die einfach weniger dmg als der tank macht (und es ist nicht nur der equip unterschied)
- beim zweiten boss klappt es nicht mit den adds (schon oft erlebt ohh man) obwohl man es vorher ausgemacht hat ! und was kommt dann als antwort "ich bin auf die anderen gegangen" / "hab nicht gesehn das eins durch ist"
- magier die mal CS benutzten! auch außerhalb vom pvp... um caster mobs herzuholen (auch sehr wenige erlebt)
- leute für die "DMG machen > vor den kugeln wegschwimmen" ist obwohl man es vorher gesagt hat

usw usw....  kennen bestimmt viele :> und wenn man richtig spielt zeugt das von skill
und es war schön eine letzte 5er instanz zu bekommen wo man wenigstens EIN BISSCHEN skill beweisen musste

aber leider ist auch die nun kaputt najo egal :>

MfG agolbur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chandy (17. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin froh das die Inzen leichter werden. Hab mich schon gefreut als die Heros leichter wurden. 

Als Casual Spieler mit aktivem RL-Freundeskreis, Berufsleben und als Familienvater habe ich nicht viel so viel Zeit um regelmäßig an Raids teilzunehmen oder sich stundenlang im PVP die Hucke vollhauen zu lassen. Und wenn ich mal mitmache / mitgenommen werde kriege ich eh nix vom Drop ab, da ich keine/wenig DKP's habe.

Ich habe Monate gebraucht um mal 150 Marken zusammen zu kratzen. 

Ich möchte auch mal etwas weiter kommen im Game und die PVE-Nervs sind mir da nur recht und billig.

Gibt doch noch genug andere Instanzen an denen man sich die Zähne ausbeissen kann.

Jeder intensive Spieler farmt TDM Hero schon lange und mit den Items kann man sich schon lange nicht mehr brüsten. Von daher kann es auch den itemgeilen Spielern im Prinzip egal sein, womit die Casuals rumlaufen.

Und diejenigen, die anderen die leichter zu erwerbenden Items nicht gönnen, weil sie selbst eine Menge Zeit dafür investiert haben, tun mir leid. Mit WotLK wird eh alles Equip wieder in die Tonne gedrückt. Ob das in 3 Monaten oder in 1 Jahr sein wird, ist doch völlig egal.  
Klar freue ich mich auch über ein schönes Item, aber das Item ist nicht der Grund warum ich in die Inze gehe.


----------



## xXavieXx (17. Juli 2008)

N-Gage schrieb:


> [...]
> Sowie das Reiten ab 30
> [...]



Warum soll man sich da auch beschweren, ich verstehe die Leuet nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (17. Juli 2008)

ich rege mich nicht auf, find es aber auch eher schade...
normal war btw durchaus blau machbar und für hero farmt man halt ersmal woanders...
und wenn man weiß wie die ini läuft, is es auch mit 1 cc ganz ok gewsen auf hero (ja, damage sollte dann schon bissl da sein)

ich trauere der einzigen ini die auf hero noch bissl konzentration braucht auch nach :-( 
ach ja, ich bin keiner von den imba leuten..und wir sind zu anfang zu genüge gewiped auf hero

der trick war einfach ne gute grp mit bekannten und halbwegs passendes equip für ne hero

schlimm find ich es nu aber auch nicht, da wir die übungsphasen dort eh hinter uns haben und auch die items nicht mehr brauchen...
schade find ichs trotzdem..aber gut, die leute die dort klargekommen sind dürften die items nu eh alle haben und die andern packen die inst nu auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von daher

viel spass in wow (nein das war nicht ironisch)


----------



## Isilrond (17. Juli 2008)

mh ich werd als trotzdem noch geflamet warum ich als Tank beim dritten Boss nicht die Aggro halten kann *g*


----------



## mendozino (17. Juli 2008)

Chandy schrieb:


> Also ich bin froh das die Inzen leichter werden. Hab mich schon gefreut als die Heros leichter wurden.
> 
> Als Casual Spieler mit aktivem RL-Freundeskreis, Berufsleben und als Familienvater habe ich nicht viel so viel Zeit um regelmäßig an Raids teilzunehmen oder sich stundenlang im PVP die Hucke vollhauen zu lassen. Und wenn ich mal mitmache / mitgenommen werde kriege ich eh nix vom Drop ab, da ich keine/wenig DKP's habe.
> ...




Ich versteh deine Motivation nicht ganz. Als "Casual" kannst du doch in die normalen Instanzen gehen. Für die ambitionierten, die sich durch ihr besseres Equipment in den normalen Inis langweilen, gibts die heroischen. 
Wo ist der Punkt, dass man den schweren Content leichter machen sollte, damit die weniger gut ausgestatteten den auch sehen? Es ist im grossen und ganzen der gleiche Content nur schwieriger! Jetzt machen die ihn leichter, dann ist es wieder der gleiche den du bereits kennst, nur mit besserem Loot.
Also gehts den Casuals nur um Loot? Den Loot benötige ich doch nur für schwereren Content, der einem der nicht raidet eh nix nutzt.

Da beisst sich die Argumentation in den Schwanz oder?


----------



## Silmarilli (17. Juli 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Fakt ist : Die Instanz muss auch für Blau Equipte schaffbar sein und das war sie nicht !
> 
> Ich finde sie sollten eher mal Kael abändern. Sobald der auf 50% ist , kann man den nämlich solo legen.




öhm also wenn man sich ansieht was da drinne droppen tut muss ich dir wiedersprechen 
Blau Equipte sollten TDM auf non-hero schaffen ... dann wäre das ein Kräfte verhältniss wie wenns ne normal "alte" hero-Instanz wäre ... blauer loot (wenn auch ziemlich gut) und am schluss n funny Epic 

dreht man das ganze dann weiter .... TDM auf heroic .... wäre das der nächste "schwierigkeitsgrad" nach dem "alten" heroic und das würde dann bedeuten mann braucht mehr als Blau. und selbst das kann sich in den heutigen zeiten schon jeder casual durch heroic badges holen. dauert zwar länger aber sonst wärs ja auch kein casual

Irgendwann wirds noch so weit kommen das man die Server-Unterteilungen neu gestaltet werden... easy - normal - hard - (nihilum und co) 

das ganze wird dann noch unterteilt in rp-pve, rp-pvp, normal-pve, normal-pvp, pvp-pvp für die ober roxxor's dieser welt und dann sollte es nur noch einen "InGame-Interessens-Test" geben wo hinterfragt wird was man für ein "spiel" erleben möchte und nachdem wird dann ein passender Server auserwählt. Würde dann auch gleich das Problem beheben das manche pvp-pvpler auf Rp-Kuschel-Servern landen und sich wundern warum dort so komische leutchens rumlaufen und wieso die ganze sätze schreiben und so. oder höflich sind ..... aber ich schweife vom Thema ab.

Der schwierigkeitsgrad an sich war in ordnung wenn man sich dessen bewußt war das TdM normal den Schwierigkeitsgrad einer "alten"heroic instanz hatte sprich durchschnittliches Gruppen-Equip sollte Blau um die lvl 70 sein und TdM heroic eben schon equipd aus den "alten"heroic instanzen.

an alle die jetzt ankommen von wegen...: wofür epics in TdM heroic ... hab das mit lvl 68 white equiped gemacht ... rofl l2p usw. bla bla ... jo klar geht das ... wenn man am ini-eingang wartet und die anderen 4 die Ini clearen.

Hatten auch mal in nem Kara-Farm run nen 68 Schurken dabei ... gehen tut alles ... nur wenn einer mieses equip hat müssen das die restlichen dafür ausgleichen


lg sily

P.S. Als TdM herauskam fand ich es am besten .... da war der 2. Boss zwar etwas easy aber der rest war grad recht um so wie ich ... mit randoms da reinzugehen und das ist es was gewährleistet sein sollte. Das man ohne viel "Aufwand" mit wildfremden leuten die noch nie zusammen gespielt haben auch ne heroic ini schafft. Bei uns aufm Server gabs nach dem Weg-Gepatche der Kerzenständer beim zweiten Boss sogar STAMMGRUPPEN für diese Instanz (ich hab mich weggekringelt als ich das im SnG gelesen habe), Krieger-Priester-2Magier (auf eis geskillt natürlich) suchen noch Hexer für TdM-heroic-Stamm).

Denn darauf sind die 5er inni's ausgerichtet bzw. darauf sollten se ausgerichtet sein ... das man mit unbekannten auch den Endboss töten kann. Und das das Setup nebensache ist naja ok tank und heiler sollten vorhanden sein :-)


wieder eine uuuunmenge an bla bla von mir sorry


----------



## Marob (17. Juli 2008)

Medozina hat es absolut richtig erkannt.
Bei den Hero-Instanzen gibt es keinen neuen Content, den die Casuals dadurch sehen, sondern genau den gleichen, nur schwerer. Und genau dieser Schwierigkeitsgrad rechtfertigte eigentlich auch die "besseren" Items. Ist der Schwieirigkeitsgrad weg, fällt auch die "Rechtfertigung" für den besseren Loot.

Um an die besseren Items zu kommen, die man für Raidinstanzen zum Beispiel braucht, wo ja die "Casuals" nach eigenen Angaben eh keine Zeit für haben, musste man eben Zeit und ein erhöhtes Spielverständnis für seinen Char mitbringen bzw sich aneignen.

Das Item XYZ aus der Hero-Instanz war somit für den Raider eher als "Zugangshilfe" und "Werkzeug" für den weiteren Raidcontent anzusehen. 

Wozu ein Casual, der nur wenige Stunden pro Woche spielt dieses Item wirklich braucht, ausser damit anzugeben, entzieht sich mir gerade etwas, denn für einen Raid sagen ja die Casuals fehlt ihnen die Zeit. Somit haben sie dann ein Item aus der Hero-Instanz XYZ, das vlt toll aussieht, aber vom Nutzen für diese nahezu bei Null ist.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juli 2008)

Ich stelle mir das so vor:

Dank ihrer Datenbanken wird Blizz sicher gut feststellen können,wie oft die Innie besucht wird und wie oft die Bosse fallen.
Möglicherweise haben sie dabei festgestellt, dass die Zahlen nicht ihrer Planung entsprechen

Dafür könnte es drei Gründe geben:
1) die Innie ist langweilig designt
2) Drops  sind mist
3) die Innie ist für ein Großteil der Spieler zu schwer.

1 und 2 denke ich kann man ausschließen (gibt diesbezüglich zumindest wenig Beschwerden im Offi Forum)

Also ist es 3 und Blizz macht die Innie deshalb einfacher:

Ergebnis:

0,1 % kriegen Pippie in den Augen und geschätzte 20 bis 30% freuen sich.
Somit hat Blizz alles richtig gemacht...oder ?


----------



## mendozino (17. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 0,1 % kriegen Pippie in den Augen und geschätzte 20 bis 30% freuen sich.
> Somit hat Blizz alles richtig gemacht...oder ?




Nö. Weil jetzt gehen alle in die heroische Version und die Zahlen in der normalen gehen nach unten...wenns denn so ist wie du schätzt.

Ich weiss RL Vergleiche sind nie 100% passend aber vergleich es mal mit Skifahren. In einem Gebiet gibts für Gelegenheitsfahrer Pisten und für Fortgeschrittene. Da die aber in der Unterzahl sind, radiert der Fremdenverkehrsverein die Buckelpiste weg und lässt aber das Schild "Achtung Buckelpiste. Nur für Fortgeschrittene" da.

Auf den langweiligen normalen Pisten fährt niemand mehr, alles fährt "fortgeschritten" und die Fortgeschrittenen langweilen sich..und fühlen sich etwas übersehen. 

Zu Unrecht?


PS: Ich hab im übrigen überhaupt nix gegen Casuals und hab auch nix dagegen, wenn jeder seine Epics haben könnte oder Illidan legen usw. Ich hätte nur ganz gerne für mich noch etwas anspruchsvolles in WOW. Ich hab bisher meinen Spielspass immer daraus gezogen, mit ein paar netten Leuten eine schwere Aufgabe anzugehen und einfach mal zu gucken was machbar ist, wie man auch "ungünstiges" Lineup beherrscht etc. Und das ist halt nicht mehr gegeben. Und zu dritt in ne Instanz ist nicht das gleiche


----------



## WotanGOP (17. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich habe nun den Eindruck, der einzige Sinn diese Thread ist es, dass alle Supercoolen sagen können:
> 
> Ach TDM ist doch auf auch Hero pisseinfach, wir machen die  immer:
> 
> ...


Ich habe überlegt, was ich am besten zu diesem Thema schreibe. Dann las ich deinen Beitrag und der trifft es so gut, daß ich mir die Mühe sparen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juli 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> Nö. Weil jetzt gehen alle in die heroische Version und die Zahlen in der normalen gehen nach unten...wenns denn so ist wie du schätzt.
> 
> Ich weiss RL Vergleiche sind nie 100% passend aber vergleich es mal mit Skifahren. In einem Gebiet gibts für Gelegenheitsfahrer Pisten und für Fortgeschrittene. Da die aber in der Unterzahl sind, radiert der Fremdenverkehrsverein die Buckelpiste weg und lässt aber das Schild "Achtung Buckelpiste. Nur für Fortgeschrittene" da.
> 
> ...



wenn die große Zahl der Gelegenheitsfahrer dann zufriedener ist als vorher und fein für 13&#8364; ne Liftkarte kauft, würde ich als Betreiber auf die paar Fortgeschrittenen pfeifen.


----------



## mendozino (17. Juli 2008)

Naja die hatten die Liftkarte auch vorher schon gekauft.

Aber lass mal gut sein, du bist hier der Meinung, das jeder der sich ner Herausforderung stellt elitär sein will und biegst dir deine Argumente hin. Ich weiss, warum es mich stört, habs gesagt und damit hat sich das hier für mich.


----------



## Vesber (17. Juli 2008)

Tearor schrieb:


> komisch, afaik wurde an kael nichts gepatcht ausser dass er jetzt spottbar ist.
> und, wen ndu der tank bist und jjedesmal gestorben bist, dann hat der hexer seinen job nicht verstanden.
> ganz am anfang fluch der verdammnis - tickt dann auf das schild (ja das kokmmt nach 1 min) - schild hat vll noch 1k hp oder so - das kriegt jede gr unterbrochen.
> 
> soviel dazu.




Hm, ich war als mage da, nicht als tank... mein pala hat noch nie irgendwas getankt in ner ini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und nen Hexer hatte ich da auch noch nie mit.

Und an Kael wurde definitiv mehr gemacht ausser das er jetzt Spottbar ist... die ollen Kugeln sind auj feden Fall mal doppelt so groß gewesen.


----------



## ProtKenny (17. Juli 2008)

ich war bestimmt auch die letzten wochen 30 mal drinne, mit allen möglichen grp, mit oder ohne cc, nur um endlich die jägerbrust zu kriegen...da waren unendlich viele wipes bei, weil entweder nen schami bei war oder nen off-krieger.......also alles, was keinen cc hatte.....und dadurch wurde nich nur die prinzessin richtig schwer sondern auch die 5er mobs....auch auf non hc^^....tw war ich da 3,5 stunden drin, aber ich habs immer durchgezogen....so dass ich viele meiner mitglieder in der gilde fast zum wahnsinn trieb....^^---jetzt ist am montag die brust endlich gedroppt......und am dienstag las ich die patchnotes für mittwoch und dachte....dankeschön.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich glaub ich werd da nie wieder rein gehen


----------



## Agharnius (17. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich habe nun den Eindruck, der einzige Sinn diese Thread ist es, dass alle Supercoolen sagen können:
> 
> Ach TDM ist doch auf auch Hero pisseinfach, wir machen die  immer:
> 
> ...




Also wir sind die Ini immer mit 5 nackten Vergeltern gegangen um noch ein bischen Herausforderung zu haben (Heroic natürlich)

Aber im Ernst, ich fand die Ini schon normal so beschissen, aber das lag vielleciht auch daran, dass ein Holypala da nciht so gut klarkommt. Aber ich find ne Ini bescheuert wo DDs ohne CC nicht mitgenommen werden und das war in der Mehrzahl der Fälle so.


----------



## Monyesak (17. Juli 2008)

[X ] solo und nackig


----------



## Lougen (17. Juli 2008)

ich finde tdm ist ein reiner witz... ich bin da non-hero und hero durchgelaufen mit leuten aus meiner gilde ohne wirklich probleme zu haben... tdm non-hero kamm mir vor wie bollwerk normal mit level 70... und hero kann ich net so vergleichen... vllt mit 60-62 bollwerk normal


ich finde die ist zu leicht


----------



## -Therion- (17. Juli 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> Naja die hatten die Liftkarte auch vorher schon gekauft.
> 
> Aber lass mal gut sein, du bist hier der Meinung, das jeder der sich ner Herausforderung stellt elitär sein will und biegst dir deine Argumente hin. Ich weiss, warum es mich stört, habs gesagt und damit hat sich das hier für mich.



Man dann stell dich doch Herausforderung und mach TDM zu 3t zu 4t oder sonst wie.
Leute die sich wirklich ne Herausforderung suchen die weinen nicht rum wenn etwas generft wurde. Man sollte anderen Menschen einfach mal was gönnen oder sich nen anderes Spiel suchen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juli 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> Naja die hatten die Liftkarte auch vorher schon gekauft.
> 
> Aber lass mal gut sein, du bist hier der Meinung, das jeder der sich ner Herausforderung stellt elitär sein will und biegst dir deine Argumente hin. Ich weiss, warum es mich stört, habs gesagt und damit hat sich das hier für mich.



nein der Meinung bin ich nicht!!

Ich bin der Meinung, dass Blizzard das Spiel so ausrichten wird, das eher eine Mehrheit als eine Minderheit zufriedengestellt wird und wäre ich Firmeninhaber würde ich es genau so machen. Man will ja, dass die Kasse klingelt.


Das einzelne sich ärgern weil sie nun keine Herausforderung mehr haben, weil sie der Masse geopfert werden und das Spiel für sie deshalb keinen Reiz mehr hat kann ich durchaus verstehen. Und das meine ich nicht ironisch.

Was ich nicht verstehen kann ist, dass grenzenlose Erstaunen, dass Blizz ausschließlich nach kommerziellen Gesichtpunkten handelt und deshalb Randgruppen (und zahlenmäßig gehören die Elitegamer dazu) eben zunehmend unter den Tisch fallen.
Ich gebe dir Brief und Sigel, müsstes du eine Unternehmen wie Blizzard leiten und wärst verantwortlich dafür, du würdest es exakt genauso machen!!


----------



## Crash_hunter (17. Juli 2008)

Kasandrax schrieb:


> Für die ist's ja auch nicht gedacht!
> Mit gutem blauen(wenig lila) PVE Equip hat man früher die Instanz auch gut geschafft und hatte dabei Spaß!
> Fand'S gut mit meinen Leuten rein zu gehen, weil man skill brauchte und gute Absprache.
> Das ist irgendwie in den "alten" BC Instanzen verloren gegangen und jetzt leider auch in TDM.
> ...



hihi ich sehe tdm auch noch als herausforderung macht mir auch spaß... btw lila/grün/blau ist mein equipment^^ hab für die grünen sachen noch nix besseres gefunden...-.- egal hab noch keine gruppe gefunden, dies geschaft hat. Werd den heutigen tag zum anlass nehmen es nocheinmal zu versuchen. an meinen equip und skill wirds sicher nicht liegen. Kara ist kein problem, also wird das doch auch machbar sein oder??


----------



## Kammarheit (17. Juli 2008)

Lougen schrieb:


> ich finde tdm ist ein reiner witz... ich bin da non-hero und hero durchgelaufen mit leuten aus meiner gilde ohne wirklich probleme zu haben... tdm non-hero kamm mir vor wie bollwerk normal mit level 70... und hero kann ich net so vergleichen... vllt mit 60-62 bollwerk normal
> 
> 
> ich finde die ist zu leicht




t 10 prolly? xD tdm wie bollwerk türlich ^^


----------



## Vesber (17. Juli 2008)

Lougen schrieb:


> und hero kann ich net so vergleichen... vllt mit 60-62 bollwerk normal



Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, das das nicht dein ernst war. Und auch nicht Dein egon....


----------



## Tearor (17. Juli 2008)

jepp der Sammler hat das mit der Ökonomie verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenigstens können die Leute die die inst vorher schon machbar fanden jetzt sagen "did it pre-nerf". 

Ich habs noch nicht probiert, wie viel weniger Schaden machen denn Nightstrike und Salaris beim 3. boss jetzt? so dass man als WL gegen nightstrike noch n fear rausbekommt bevor man stirbt? wenn ja, dann lol. 

ich fand den 3. boss immer echt witzig, und ich denke das wird er schon auch bleiben. 
dass kael jetzt spottbar ist ist imo überflüssig, aber naja, auch egal. 

imo solltense lieber mal die droprate von dem mount hochsetzen, damit würdense mehr leute in die ini bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (17. Juli 2008)

wtf als tdm mit dem patch rauskam sind wir 4 stunden lang auf normal gewiped XD ok war anfangs so
jetz läuft man da echt nur "relativ" schnell durch um dich die trinket zu holen

aber kael spottbar? wie lol is das denn


----------



## N00blike (17. Juli 2008)

Lougen schrieb:


> ich finde tdm ist ein reiner witz... ich bin da non-hero und hero durchgelaufen mit leuten aus meiner gilde ohne wirklich probleme zu haben... tdm non-hero kamm mir vor wie bollwerk normal mit level 70... und hero kann ich net so vergleichen... vllt mit 60-62 bollwerk normal
> 
> 
> ich finde die ist zu leicht




du sagst es mit leuten aus deiner gilde! schon mal dran gedacht das es auch leute gibt die nicht diese chance haben sondern random da rein müssen mit leuten die die ini nicht kennen teilweise nicht so gut equipt wie du wahrscheinlich mit deiner gilde? 
aber das ist genau das was ich an dem spiel so schade finde alle reden immer von multiplayer....hin oder her es hat sich voll zum ego spiel gedreht das multi kommt nur noch vor weil man alleine halt nen raid oder ne ini nicht schafft dennoch ist jeder nur auf seinen vorteil aus! wenn die dir zu leicht ist warum machste dann so nen run nicht mit nur 3 oder 4 leuten anstatt mit 5? es ist völlig normal das ein t5/t6 spieler dort keine herausforderung mehr findet... aber für die leute die vlt noch nicht so epic equipt sind ist es immer noch eine auch nach dem patch....


----------



## Bergerdos (17. Juli 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Und nein ich definiere mich nicht über WoW, ABER ich gönne allen, welche WoW als E-Sport bzw. Highend-Progression betreiben ihre Herausforderung und sehe nicht ein, weshalb die zu Gunsten einiger weinerlicher Flamer (wie Dir) auf ihren Spaß verzichten sollen?!



Mal sehen ...  Es gibt bisher so um die 2000 Gilden die Illidan gelegt haben .....rechnen wir pro Gilde 50 aktive Spieler dann sond das 100.000 Spieler die sich in Deinem "E-Sport"-Bereich bewegen. 

Einhunderttausend von 10 Millionen - das ist 1% .....

Und für dieses eine Prozent soll Blizzard sich einsetzen und ihnen alles recht machen ????
Um es mit Deinen Worten zu sagen: Ich sehe nicht ein warum die vielen Spieler die gerade Blau equipt sind zu Gunsten einiger weinerlicher Flamer (wie Dir) auf ihren Spaß verzichten sollen.

Blizz hat mit Sicherheit umfangreiche Protokolle und Statistiken über alle Instanzen, und wenn die Statistik sagt, daß 50% aller Runs in TDM es nicht durchschaffen dann ist die Ini zu schwer - basta. Und wenn die Statistik weiterhin sagt, daß die Instanz nicht mehr betreten wird weil sie als zu schwer empfunden wird dann ist Handlungsbedarf. Blizzard reagiert mit Sicherheit nicht auf ein paar hundert heul-Mails mit Maßnahmen die Geld kosten - und jede Veränderung irgendwo im Spiel kostet ein Schweinegeld.

Wenn ein Spieler der sich im T5 / T6 Content bewegt (so wie die meisten die hier wegen dem Nerf motzen) ihre Herausforderungen in einer 5er Instanz suchen  haben die wohl das Spiel nicht verstanden, die 5er Inis sollen eine Herausforderung darstellen für Leute die sich unter T4 Content bewegen, und genau für die Zielgruppe war die Ini zu schwer.


----------



## N00blike (17. Juli 2008)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Mal sehen ...  Es gibt bisher so um die 2000 Gilden die Illidan gelegt haben .....rechnen wir pro Gilde 50 aktive Spieler dann sond das 100.000 Spieler die sich in Deinem "E-Sport"-Bereich bewegen.
> 
> Einhunderttausend von 10 Millionen - das ist 1% .....
> 
> ...




/sign


----------



## Chandy (17. Juli 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> Ich versteh deine Motivation nicht ganz. Als "Casual" kannst du doch in die normalen Instanzen gehen. Für die ambitionierten, die sich durch ihr besseres Equipment in den normalen Inis langweilen, gibts die heroischen.
> Wo ist der Punkt, dass man den schweren Content leichter machen sollte, damit die weniger gut ausgestatteten den auch sehen? Es ist im grossen und ganzen der gleiche Content nur schwieriger! Jetzt machen die ihn leichter, dann ist es wieder der gleiche den du bereits kennst, nur mit besserem Loot.
> Also gehts den Casuals nur um Loot? Den Loot benötige ich doch nur für schwereren Content, der einem der nicht raidet eh nix nutzt.
> 
> Da beisst sich die Argumentation in den Schwanz oder?



Da verdrehst Du etwas im Kontext.  Als Casual möchte ich auch gern Hero Inzen spielen was ich auch tue und auch den Loot möchte ich gern haben um irgendwann an einem freien Tag mal ZA gehen zu können oder mal in den schwarzen Tempel zu schauen.

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist aber für den Powergamer der Schwarze Tempel schon ein ausgelatschter Socken. Ich möchte schon gern gutes Equip haben. 

Aber dieses Neiden des vereinfachten erreichen des Equipments kann ich nicht verstehen. Der Powergamer ist doch schon viel weiter. Was interessiert es ihn was andere tragen. 

Und TDM-Hero bin ich bisher immer gescheitert mit meiner Random-Gruppe.

Gruß


----------



## Max76 (17. Juli 2008)

Pan schrieb:


> CC für TDM - wir haben es grundsätzlich ohne gemacht ... und k.a. jeder regt sich nur noch über sachen auf ... es zwingt euch keiner dazu das Spiel zu spielen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aha, "grundsätzlich ohne", wie sah denn dann die Gruppe aus?? sry aber die Aussage macht nicht wirklich sinn. Willst du mir etwa erzählen das ihr weder schaf noch Eisfalle noch Bann oder sonstiges benutzt habt??
sry heroic no way, oder alles im T6 unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann is die Ini eh für die Füss...


----------



## WotanGOP (17. Juli 2008)

Wer eine Herausforderung sucht und TdM-Hero zu leicht findet, kann ja mit 5 Leuten zu Gruuls Unterschlupf ziehen und da sein Glück versuchen.
Ah, da droppt ja dann nichts, womit man vor den Banken dann rumposen kann, sorry, mein Fehler...

Ich mußte seinerzeit wochenlang, jeden Tag da rein, bis endlich Tankschmuck und Kolben gedroppt waren. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie oft genau ich da war, wie oft wir gewiped sind und wieviele Reppkosten ich da gefarmt habe. Um so toller war dann das Glücksgefühl, als endlich mein Kolben fiel und das kann mir nichts und niemand mehr nehmen.
Fakt ist, daß ich seitdem diese Instanz nicht mehr sehen kann. Du kannst da mit 5 super Leuten reingehen und bekommst trotzdem derbe Probleme beim zweiten und dritten Boss. Vor allem beim dritten gibt es Mob-Kombinationen, die unheimlich schwer sind, wogegen andere wiederum sehr einfach sein können.
Am Anfang fand ich diese Instanz toll aber irgendwann fing ich an, sie irgendwie zu hassen. Aber ein Gutes hatte sie: Sie hat meine Freundesliste gut gefüllt.

Ich habe kein Problem damit, daß die Instanz nun viel einfacher sein soll, eher im Gegenteil. Vielleicht werde ich so doch nochmal dazu bewegt, sie zu besuchen, dann aber eben mit geringerem Frustfaktor.


----------



## vyse84 (17. Juli 2008)

Georan schrieb:


> Wieso postet du was wenn es dir Egal ist?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sei doch nicht so.


----------



## Rilgamon (17. Juli 2008)

TdM ist eine bescheidene Instanz ... ICH bin dort gewipet, ich finde (fand) sie schwer.
Denn ich hasse PvP ... wenn ich in eine Ini gehe erwarte ich Gegner, die sich tanken
lassen ...  wenn ich in eine Ini gehe will ich nicht überlegen müssen ob ich PvP-Equip
oder Ausdauerteile anlege. In einer Ini wo teilweise Tanks umloggen weil sie bei
einem Boss eh nutzlos sind finde ich eine Umgestaltung nicht wirklich schlimm ...

TdM hat verdient komplett gelöscht zu werden, denn in meinen Augen ist es eine
Fehlkonzeption.

Wenn ich PvP machen möchte (will ich NICHT!) gehe ich ins BG ...

PS: /sign Ohrensammler


----------



## Shaguar93 (17. Juli 2008)

gefällt dir pve net mehr , spielst du pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MAczwerg (17. Juli 2008)

Agharnius schrieb:


> Also wir sind die Ini immer mit 5 nackten Vergeltern gegangen um noch ein bischen Herausforderung zu haben (Heroic natürlich)
> 
> Aber im Ernst, ich fand die Ini schon normal so beschissen, aber das lag vielleciht auch daran, dass ein Holypala da nciht so gut klarkommt. Aber ich find ne Ini bescheuert wo DDs ohne CC nicht mitgenommen werden und das war in der Mehrzahl der Fälle so.




Also ich war immer glücklich wenn ich mit dem Pala heilen durfte den beim dritten Boss war ich mit meinem Holypriest meistens nach 5 Sekunden tot.
Und finde es klasse das jetzt auch Klassen mitgenommen werden die vorher niemand dabei haben wollte. Eulen, Vergelter, Schamies, Ms oder Fury Krieger......


----------



## Borberat (17. Juli 2008)

WoW 4 KIDDYS!

Mehr fällt einem da doch nicht mehr zu ein... früher standen vor jeder noch so kleinen Ini Elite mobs, jetzt alles non elite opfer..

Ich geh nur noch mit maximal 3 Leuten in die inis unter BC, sonst kannst dich ja gleich ziehen lassen, 
die inis sind zu 5. ja einfacher als questen-.-


----------



## Michi- (17. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich habe nun den Eindruck, der einzige Sinn diese Thread ist es, dass alle Supercoolen sagen können:
> 
> Ach TDM ist doch auf auch Hero pisseinfach, wir machen die  immer:
> 
> ...


Ich glaub du kapierst nicht worum es hier geht es geht nicht darum das andere equip bekomme. Sondern darum das wegen solchen kacknoobs die ihre klasse null beherschen ihr equip im bg zusammen geleecht haben der COntent versaut wird. Durch die ganzen nerfs gibt es keine einzige anspruchsvolle 5 er Ini mehr. Und jeder der hier behauptet das für tdm hero das Lineup entscheiden war hat einfahc keine Ahnung. Ich hab die ini shcon oft genug ohne CC gemacht also muss hier keiner behaupten das es zu schwer. 
ALso an alle die Es zu schwer fanden sag ich nur L2P.


----------



## Kammarheit (17. Juli 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Ich glaub du kapierst nicht worum es hier geht es geht nicht darum das andere equip bekomme. Sondern darum das wegen solchen kacknoobs die ihre klasse null beherschen ihr equip im bg zusammen geleecht haben der COntent versaut wird. Durch die ganzen nerfs gibt es keine einzige anspruchsvolle 5 er Ini mehr. Und jeder der hier behauptet das für tdm hero das Lineup entscheiden war hat einfahc keine Ahnung. Ich hab die ini shcon oft genug ohne CC gemacht also muss hier keiner behaupten das es zu schwer.
> ALso an alle die Es zu schwer fanden sag ich nur L2P.



dann erklär mal bitte tdm hero ohne cc 3. boss!


----------



## Michi- (17. Juli 2008)

Kammarheit schrieb:


> dann erklär mal bitte tdm hero ohne cc 3. boss!



Da brauchste nur nen guten heiler und wenn man die mobs focused fallen die einer nahc dem andernen verdammt schnell um da die nicht wirklich viel aushalten.


----------



## Rilgamon (17. Juli 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Ich glaub du kapierst nicht [...]Ich hab die ini shcon oft genug ohne CC gemacht also muss hier keiner behaupten das es zu schwer.
> ALso an alle die Es zu schwer fanden sag ich nur L2P.



Lass mich kurz überlegen .... was bist du cool. (mehr fällt mir da nicht ein)

Was muss ich denn können ? Was soll ich lernen damit TdM klappt ?
Ich meine, wenn ich nach ZA (Itemlevel >130) mit dem Maintank,Mainheal(mich) und unseren Top-DDs (2-3cc)
in TdM (Itemlevel 115) wipe ?

Wir arbeiten in ZA am vierten Timeloot (und das ohne T6) ... und wipen uns zu Tode in TdM ...


----------



## Michi- (17. Juli 2008)

Rilgamon schrieb:


> Lass mich kurz überlegen .... was bist du cool. (mehr fällt mir da nicht ein)
> 
> Was muss ich denn können ? Was soll ich lernen damit TdM klappt ?
> Ich meine, wenn ich nach ZA (Itemlevel >130) mit dem Maintank,Mainheal(mich) und unseren Top-DDs (2-3cc)
> ...



Kann ich ir nicht sagen was ihr falsch macht aber irgendetwas müsst ihr wohl falsch machen. Klar geht es nicht wipefrei ohne CC aber ist doch ziemlich gut machbar.


----------



## Michi- (17. Juli 2008)

Rilgamon schrieb:


> Lass mich kurz überlegen .... was bist du cool. (mehr fällt mir da nicht ein)
> 
> Was muss ich denn können ? Was soll ich lernen damit TdM klappt ?
> Ich meine, wenn ich nach ZA (Itemlevel >130) mit dem Maintank,Mainheal(mich) und unseren Top-DDs (2-3cc)
> ...



Kann ich ir nicht sagen was ihr falsch macht aber irgendetwas müsst ihr wohl falsch machen. Klar geht es nicht wipefrei ohne CC aber ist doch ziemlich gut machbar.


----------



## Serenis (17. Juli 2008)

Es fängt aber schon damit an, dass man in andere Inis net mikommt weil dafür angeblich auch 'zu schlechtes Equ' vorhanden is.

Bestes Beispiel: Zerschmetterte  Hallen, bin da jetzt 2mal mit Rdm dringewesen, keinen Wipe gehabt und als ich die 2te Group gesucht hab war ein Krieger bei der meinte: 'lol das is net wirklich Dein Equ oder?' und ich dacht mir nur so, geil was is das denn wieder fürn Pro.
Also mal ehrlich Equ is net alles wenn  man seinen Char net spielen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War mitlerweile auch schon Dampfkammer und auch das lief wunderbar, weiss also net was die Leute immer mit ihrem Equ haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und zum andern isses auch so dass ich zB ungern PVP spiele und auch in die 'kleineren' Inis kaum mitkomme, weil immer wenn ich suche grad keiner geht. Es ist ein Teufelskreis *ggg*


----------



## krakos (17. Juli 2008)

was wurde denn an der Ini geändert?

Und ja, für mich war TDM hero nachm 2. Mal auch einfahc in der Gilde
a) ist man mit der Gilde eingespielt.
b) hatte ich auch schon gutes Equip..

Wers net schafft sollte halt net wie auch bei anderen Heros nur mit grün rein..


----------



## Tearor (17. Juli 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Kann ich ir nicht sagen was ihr falsch macht aber irgendetwas müsst ihr wohl falsch machen. Klar geht es nicht wipefrei ohne CC aber ist doch ziemlich gut machbar.



gruppe beim 3. Boss: MS warri (salaris), Fury Warri, nightstrike, apoko. ohne CC.
da fällt keiner nach dem andern um weil apoko sie heilt, und der MS macht den heiler down und nightstrike nen dd.
also flame hier die leute nich zu wegen l2p und so. bitte.


----------



## Agharnius (17. Juli 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Da brauchste nur nen guten heiler und wenn man die mobs focused fallen die einer nahc dem andernen verdammt schnell um da die nicht wirklich viel aushalten.




Genua, Du sagst l2p? nur ein guter Heiler statt CC ist natürlich die IMBA-Klassenbeherrschung die ich erwartet hatte und der Heiler is dann der Arsch, weil der noob noch kein T6 hat und es einfach nicht schafft den Schaden von allen Gegnern hochzuheilen die sich der IMBA-R0XX0R Schurke gezogen hat, oh man, sach ncih l2p, sach was du alles für geniale spielzüge draufhast, die es dir so verdammt einfach machen


----------



## WotanGOP (17. Juli 2008)

Jemand, der auf folgende Standardfloskeln zurückgreifen muß


Michi- schrieb:


> ...kacknoobs...
> ...ihre klasse null beherschen...
> ...equip im bg zusammen geleecht haben...
> ...Und jeder ... hat einfahc keine Ahnung...
> ...


outet sich als Sprücheklopfer, Blender und Aufschneider und macht alle seine getätigten Aussagen unglaubwürdig. Von daher braucht man darüber auch nicht wirklich reden...



Aber ich kann einiges bestätigen, was andere hier schreiben...
Beim dritten Boss habe ich mich teilweise, als ich den Schmuck schon hatte, gegen einen DD austauschen lassen, weil ein Tank schlicht unnütz ist bei diesem Boss.
Ich hatte nie gern DDs ohne CC dabei. Habe mich dann aber doch mal überreden lassen, einen Verstärker mitzunehmen. Seit diesem Tag liebe ich Verstärker! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der dritte Boss lag mit nur 2 CCs im ersten Versuch und beim Endboss droppte mein Kolben. (Danke mein Glücksschami!) Dennoch haben es solche Klassen schwer, Gruppen für solche Instanzen zu finden. Und ich finde es ein Unding, wenn bei deiner Klassenwahl schon vorbestimmt wurde, daß du bestimmten Content nicht oder nur sehr schwer miterleben wirst. Von daher ist es zu begrüßen und ich wünsche allen Vergeltern, Verstärkern, Offkriegern und wen ich nun noch vergessen habe, daß sie ab sofort leichter Gruppen finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Der dritte Boss ist ohne 3 CCs nicht unmöglich. Aber man braucht erst glück bei der Zusammenstellung der Bossgruppe und dann muß auch wirklich alles passen. Es gibt jedoch Kombinationen, die ohne 3 CCs nicht zu packen sind. Bei anderen wiederum können 2 ausreichen. Mit noch weniger CC, k.a., ich halte das teilweise sowieso für Märchen, was gewisse Spielertypen hier behaupten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne CC, was macht man, wenn...
ein Mob einen Spieler feart
ein anderer Mob einen weiteren Spieler sheept
der nächste Mob den dritten Spieler stunt
während der vierte den Heiler umhaut?
Alles mit random Aggroresets natürlich...


----------



## Vesber (17. Juli 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> ALso an alle die Es zu schwer fanden sag ich nur L2P.



Jap, Typen wie Du sind sowieso die Größten... Minderheiten.

Ihr kommt da gut durch, na dann freut euch. Wie einer der Vorposter geschrieben hat sind die meisten Spieler aber nicht so weit vom Equip.
Und ich wage auch zu behaupten das mindestens 50% hier im Forum nicht wissen was "L2P" heisst. Mich eingeschlossen.

Die meisten trauen sich eh net zu fragen, weil dann gleich wieder son Halbgott wie Du daher kommt und "Muahahaha" schreit.


----------



## Michi- (17. Juli 2008)

Tearor schrieb:


> gruppe beim 3. Boss: MS warri (salaris), Fury Warri, nightstrike, apoko. ohne CC.
> da fällt keiner nach dem andern um weil apoko sie heilt, und der MS macht den heiler down und nightstrike nen dd.
> also flame hier die leute nich zu wegen l2p und so. bitte.


 Den Heiler unterbrechen. Dann erst die Priesterin focusen, Danach den Fury->MS->Schurke>Schami.

Ich habe schon so ziemlich jede Kombination die man haben kann bei dem boss ohne cc fallen sehn, Also erzähl du mir bitte nicht das es nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Michi- (17. Juli 2008)

Vesber schrieb:


> Jap, Typen wie Du sind sowieso die Größten... Minderheiten.
> 
> Ihr kommt da gut durch, na dann freut euch. Wie einer der Vorposter geschrieben hat sind die meisten Spieler aber nicht so weit vom Equip.
> Und ich wage auch zu behaupten das mindestens 50% hier im Forum nicht wissen was "L2P" heisst. Mich eingeschlossen.
> ...



Also tdm hero geht mit t4 equip locker, Also muss man nicht grade weit sein vom equip her. Und wenn halt die ganzen leute mit ihrem s1/s2 für ehre da rein gehn und sich wundern wieso sies nicht schaffen sind se selber schuld.

Und es geht mir nicht darum das ich es anderen nicht gönne das sie die Instanz schaffen, sondern das durch die ganzen nerf einfach der anspruch verloren geht.


----------



## Sciloi (17. Juli 2008)

Ich find gut aus Amen Pasta

Spar ich mir wenigstens die rep Kosten

Hab sie, bis jezt, oft genug in norm oder hero modus geschaft.

So schaft man die ini auch mit nicht so gut eqipten Leuten (die freuen sich über die Dropps),
und dann läuft nicht jeder mit dem pvp-crap herum.

Weil wie sollen frische 70er, an nette Eqip kommen, wenn man nicht schwerere Innis(heros) nerft? (Da sie die nicht mit grüner ausrüstung schaffen)
Da sich für Norm Inis woll 90% der Gamer zu schade sind, dass sich Neue über den Schwirigkeitsgrad aufregen ist klar.


----------



## WotanGOP (17. Juli 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Den Heiler unterbrechen. Dann erst die Priesterin focusen, Danach den Fury->MS->Schurke>Schami.
> 
> Ich habe schon so ziemlich jede Kombination die man haben kann bei dem boss ohne cc fallen sehn, Also erzähl du mir bitte nicht das es nicht möglich ist.


Mobs, die random Aggroreset machen, kannst du *nicht* kontrollieren, außer durch CC.
Bei euch unterbricht da also einer immer Apokos Heilungen und 3 gehen auf die Priesterin. Was meinst du, tun die beiden Krieger und der Schurke derweil? Skat kloppen? Die hauen dir den Heiler um, bevor du 18 gesagt hast...

Hier jetzt eine Killreihenfolge präsentieren als Allheilmittel ist doch Käse, denn die Mobs dieser Bossgruppe machen einfach was sie wollen. Da bleibt keiner beim Tank und wartet, bis er dran ist mit sterben. Aggroreset und zack zum Heiler...

Vielleicht warst du einmal dort und hattest das Glück, daß es bei einem Versuch so klappte. Als einziger von 10 Millionen WoW-Spielern. Gratulation. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit so viel Fortune hast du sicher auch bald das Phoenix Mount aus FdS. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bogus666 (17. Juli 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Den Heiler unterbrechen. Dann erst die Priesterin focusen, Danach den Fury->MS->Schurke>Schami.
> 
> Ich habe schon so ziemlich jede Kombination die man haben kann bei dem boss ohne cc fallen sehn, Also erzähl du mir bitte nicht das es nicht möglich ist.



Klingt in der Theorie sehr einfach. In der Praxis wird aber wahrscheinlich folgendes passieren: Die tapfere Gruppe wird die Heals unterbrechen und waehrend man sich auf die Priesterin konzentriert, nehmen der Fury, MS Warrior und/oder der Schurke den Heiler in wenigen Sekunden auseinander. Und das wars dann auch schon.

Gluecklicherweise ist mir diese Kombination selbst noch nie untergekommen. Ich haette kein Problem damit, in die Instanz ohne CC reinzugehen. Aber nur, wenn der 3. Boss und die Mobs dabei tankbar waeren. Solange werde ich immer mindestens auf eine Form von CC bestehen (Rogue, Mage, Warlock).

Ansonsten lasse ich mich mittlerweile gerne immer beim 3. Boss auswechseln, da ich als Tank eh nicht viel machen kann. Ein DPS mehr macht da schon eher einen Unterschied.


----------



## Preator (17. Juli 2008)

keks?


----------



## Michi- (17. Juli 2008)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Mobs, die random Aggroreset machen, kannst du *nicht* kontrollieren, außer durch CC.
> Bei euch unterbricht da also einer immer Apokos Heilungen und 3 gehen auf die Priesterin. Was meinst du, tun die beiden Krieger und der Schurke derweil? Skat kloppen? Die hauen dir den Heiler um, bevor du 18 gesagt hast...
> 
> Hier jetzt eine Killreihenfolge präsentieren als Allheilmittel ist doch Käse, denn die Mobs dieser Bossgruppe machen einfach was sie wollen. Da bleibt keiner beim Tank und wartet, bis er dran ist mit sterben. Aggroreset und zack zum Heiler...
> ...



Kontrollieren kann man die mobs nicht da hast du recht aber weil die sowenig leben haben fallen die innerhab von kürzester zeit einfach um. Und wenns dumm läuft fällt halt der Heiler gleich am Anfang schon um dann gibts halt nen wipe. Aber nach ein paar versuchen klappt das dann auch.


----------



## Phobius (17. Juli 2008)

Als ich noch gespielt habe fande ich die Instanz nie übermäßig schwierig.
Klar, sie hatte ihre Knackpunkte an denen man aufpassen und koordiniert spielen musste, aber das für mich nicht mal in einer Randomgrp eine wirkliche Herausforderung.
Aber was ich jetzt hier leße zeigt, dass Blizzard es zwar gut meint, aber mal wieder den dünnen Strich zwischen ausgeglichen und zu einfach verfehlt hat.


----------



## Berthi (17. Juli 2008)

[X] ohne CC
[X] ohne Heiler
[X] ohne Heiler und Tank
[ ] ohne DD
[ ] solo
[X] solo und nackig

me imba kk xaxa -.- Und alles noch ohne wipe!!!111einseinself
und wer das nciht kann omfg l2p ey alter tt ffs!

Mensch jetzt kann ich ja garnicht mehr angeben mit meinem imb4 skill!
Find ich garnicht ok das die anderen jetzt auch zu epix kommen! Gönn ich ihnen nicht darf nur ich haben damit alle sehen ich > all und alle b00ns -.- Früher war alles besser!

btw ironie kann man essen. Guten Hunger!

so far
kkthxby


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juli 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Ich glaub du kapierst nicht worum es hier geht es geht nicht darum das andere equip bekomme. Sondern darum das wegen solchen kacknoobs die ihre klasse null beherschen ihr equip im bg zusammen geleecht haben der COntent versaut wird. Durch die ganzen nerfs gibt es keine einzige anspruchsvolle 5 er Ini mehr. Und jeder der hier behauptet das für tdm hero das Lineup entscheiden war hat einfahc keine Ahnung. Ich hab die ini shcon oft genug ohne CC gemacht also muss hier keiner behaupten das es zu schwer.
> ALso an alle die Es zu schwer fanden sag ich nur L2P.



Die Aussage: Eine Innie ist schwer oder sie ist leicht ist so ohnehin nichts wert.

Beispiel:
Kloster: Ins Kloster gehe ich mit meinem 70er Mage allein rein..ergo  leichte Innie?
Ob das eine 5er Gruppe bestehend aus 5 32er bestätigen würde??

TDM: TDM ist auch ohne CC nicht schwer. Unsere eingespielte T6 Stammgruppe braucht da bloß 30 min für ... also leichte Innie ?

Eine Innie ist immer genau so schwer wie sie sich in Relation zum Skill und Equipp der sie besuchenden Gruppe verhält.

Und dann ist es eine Frage der Intention.
Was hat sich Blizzard dabei gedacht? Soll sie für Blaue Casuals schwer sein oder soll sie für Epic T6 Leute schwer sein?
Und offensichtlich verschiebt sich der Focus eher in Richtung blaue Casuals.
Das ist eine geschäftliche Entscheidung die Blizz auch in anderen Bereichen des Spielst trifft.

Für mich sieht es danach aus als ob die Wandlung ganz klar weg von den Hardcorezocker geht.
Wäre ich ein solcher würde ich glaube ich die Zeichen erkennen und mit ein anderes Spiel suchen anstatt das Forum mit Tränen zu fluten.


----------



## Michi- (17. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Aussage: Eine Innie ist schwer oder sie ist leicht ist so ohnehin nichts wert.
> 
> Beispiel:
> Kloster: Ins Kloster gehe ich mit meinem 70er Mage allein rein..ergo  leichte Innie?
> ...


Dann sollte sich der loot aber auch in richtung schlechterer Items verschieben. Denn die Items sind für die Ini wie sie jetzt ist einfach zu gut. Und euer Argument mit dem hardcore zpcker versteh ich mal garnicht was hat das den damit zu tun?  Unter der Woche bin ich wegen arbeit frühestens um 20:00 on. Also is hier nix mit kein rl und so. 
Und wie du grade selbst gesagt hast ist es skill und equip abhängig. ABer skill>equip und da der großteil derer die wumwhinen solche sind die s1/s2 haben würde ich mal drüber nachdenken wieso die da nicht durchkommen. DIe haben leider zu 75% keinen skill. DIe werden 70 gehen ins bg und holen sich ihre epics ab, und dann wundern die sich wieso sie im pve nix auf die Reihe kriegen. UNd ich find es einfach nur Schade das wegen solchen Leuuten der letzte anspruch ausm spiel genommen wird.


----------



## -Therion- (17. Juli 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Dann sollte sich der loot aber auch in richtung schlechterer Items verschieben. Denn die Items sind für die Ini wie sie jetzt ist einfach zu gut. Und euer Argument mit dem hardcore zpcker versteh ich mal garnicht was hat das den damit zu tun?  Unter der Woche bin ich wegen arbeit frühestens um 20:00 on. Also is hier nix mit kein rl und so.
> Und wie du grade selbst gesagt hast ist es skill und equip abhängig. ABer skill>equip und da der großteil derer die wumwhinen solche sind die s1/s2 haben würde ich mal drüber nachdenken wieso die da nicht durchkommen. DIe haben leider zu 75% keinen skill. DIe werden 70 gehen ins bg und holen sich ihre epics ab, und dann wundern die sich wieso sie im pve nix auf die Reihe kriegen. UNd ich find es einfach nur Schade das wegen solchen Leuuten der letzte anspruch ausm spiel genommen wird.



Was bistn du fürn Quatschkopp!
Gib mal paar Arsenal Links du Poser Kiddie.
Und du gehst arbeiten? Aber schreibst hier fröhlich mit deiner grottigen Rechtschreibung Vormittags und Nachmittags im Forum. Glaubste doch selber nicht.
Ich find es schade das Leute wie du die Möglichkeit haben sone Gülle in irgend einer Weise zu publizieren.

Mittlerweile glaub ich das du TDM noch nie von innen gesehen hast und selbst am Ehre leechen bist.


----------



## annox (17. Juli 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Blizzard wird schon sehen, wo sie mit ihrer Babytaktik landen, wenn die ersten echten Alternativen anrollen. Dann spielt vielleicht noch die Whiner-Kategorie, welche pausenlose Nerfs etc. fordert, der Rest ist dann aber weg ==>weniger Geld für den Schneesturm =)
> 
> zum leidigen Thema gönnen:
> 
> *Es ist genau umgekehrt. Die ewig Whiner und skill, herausforderungsbefreiten Spieler gönnen den Leuten keinerlei Herausforderung. "Dieses ist zu schwierig, jenes ist zu schwierig, also bitte nerft es, damit auch jeder einbeinige, einarmige die Chance hat, diese tolle Zone zu sehen. Das Blizzard mit dem Nerf jenen Leuten die Zone nimmt, welche auch in den läppischen 5er Instanzen gefordert werden wollen, erwähnt natürlich keiner. Also sind die Whiner die selbstsüchtigen und nicht die anderen!*


Die vielen Threads, in denen Abschwächungen von TDM gefordert wurden, muß ich wohl übersehen haben. Naja, bin halt nicht mehr der Jüngste, passiert.

Aber für alle, die sich von Blizzard durch diverse Abschwächungen in ihrer Ehre gekränkt oder um Herausforderungen betrogen fühlen, habe ich einen Lösungsvorschlag. Kaum einer weiß um dieses Geheimnis, nur den Initiierten der inneren Kreise ist es bisher bekannt...aber ich werde euch dieses Geheimnis offenbaren...Es heißt_Gleichgewicht_. In vielen Sprachen gibt es Entsprechungen dafür - man kennt es auch unter der Bezeichnung_Balance_. 
Aufgepaßt! Jetzt kommts: senkt euer Itemlevel ab! Et voila! Grandios! Da ist er wieder, der Nervenkitzel der guten, alten Zeiten, als nur die creme-de-la-creme der Zockerzombies die sagenhaften Herausforderungen bewältigen konnten und nicht ein Fehler verzeihlich war. Senkt euer Itemlevel, stürzt euch wieder 24/7 auf die einzig existierende Aufgabe diese alte/neue Herausforderung zu bewältigen! Ich sage euch - noch in Äonen wird man sich an den Lagerfeuern die Legenden über euch erzählen. Ewiger Ruhm ist euch gewiß!
Nein, nein - dankt mir nicht, kämpft. Macht mich stolz! Ich weiß, ich werde einen hohen Preis für die Preisgabe dieses Initiiertenwissens zu zahlen haben - aber das nehme ich gern auf mich - für euch, denn euer Leiden ist mir unerträglich.
Geht nun, laßt mich allein, kämpft tapfer wie in alten Zeiten! Macht mich stolz!


----------



## MatteoGret (17. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das ist eine geschäftliche Entscheidung die Blizz auch in anderen Bereichen des Spielst trifft.
> 
> Für mich sieht es danach aus als ob die Wandlung ganz klar weg von den Hardcorezocker geht.
> Wäre ich ein solcher würde ich glaube ich die Zeichen erkennen und mit ein anderes Spiel suchen anstatt das Forum mit Tränen zu fluten.



Quark. Ein Forum ist dazu da, seine Meinung kund zu tun. Diese lächerlichen Mimimi Vorwürfe jedes Mal wenn einer einen Einwand hat. 
Ist auch vollkommen Nebensache warum Bliz das macht. Und wenn sich genug beschweren, kann sowas ja auch mal eine Änderung in anderem Sinne nach sich ziehen.

Aber in jedem Fall wissen wir jetzt dass du ein Checker der Wirtschaft bist und findest, jeder ders auch gerne mal schwieriger hat ist ein R0xx0r, zum eigentlichen Thema war aber IMHO nix dabei. Setzen


----------



## -Therion- (17. Juli 2008)

MatteoGret schrieb:


> Quark. Ein Forum ist dazu da, seine Meinung kund zu tun. Diese lächerlichen Mimimi Vorwürfe jedes Mal wenn einer einen Einwand hat.
> Ist auch vollkommen Nebensache warum Bliz das macht. Und wenn sich genug beschweren, kann sowas ja auch mal eine Änderung in anderem Sinne nach sich ziehen.
> 
> Aber in jedem Fall wissen wir jetzt dass du ein Checker der Wirtschaft bist und findest, jeder ders auch gerne mal schwieriger hat ist ein R0xx0r, zum eigentlichen Thema war aber IMHO nix dabei. Setzen



Und für sonen Schwachsinn meldest du dich extra hier an?
Es sind einfach scheiß Einwände. Neid, Missgunst, Sinn von einem Computerspiel nicht verstanden aber nix konstruktives!
Es ist eben nicht Nebensache warum Blizz dies macht sondern der Hauptgrund.  Glaubste wohl selbst nicht wenn einer heult und 100 sich drüber freuen das da was geändert wird ganz  besonders nicht wenn es in ein x-beliebiges Forum geschrieben wird.
In jedem Fall weiß ich jetzt das du ein Checker des Nichts bist!


----------



## MatteoGret (17. Juli 2008)

annox schrieb:


> Die vielen Threads, in denen Abschwächungen von TDM gefordert wurden, muß ich wohl übersehen haben. Naja, bin halt nicht mehr der Jüngste, passiert.
> ....laberlaberlaber ...kämpft tapfer wie in alten Zeiten! Macht mich stolz!



Der Itemlevel hat doch nur was damit zu tun, mehr oder weniger Schaden auszuteilen, mehr oder weniger Heilung etc. Wenn sich die KI abschwächt, bleibt der Kampf langweilig. Vielleicht schafft man ihn nicht, weil man zuwenig Schaden macht, aber es ist trotzdem keine Herausforderung...siehe alte Raidinstanzen MC und BWL.
Insofern nur ein müder Versuch ironisch zu sein.

Hier gibts ne Diskussion mit, in der Hauptsache, zwei Lagern. Die einen finden die Instanz war nicht schaffbar, die andere bedauert, das es nun nicht mehr viel Anstrengung kostet. Beide haben Argumente und das sollte man akzeptieren und nicht immer gleich Aggro aufbauen.


----------



## MatteoGret (17. Juli 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Und für sonen Schwachsinn meldest du dich extra hier an?
> Es sind einfach scheiß Einwände. Neid, Missgunst, Sinn von einem Computerspiel nicht verstanden aber nix konstruktives!
> Es ist eben nicht Nebensache warum Blizz dies macht sondern der Hauptgrund.  Glaubste wohl selbst nicht wenn einer heult und 100 sich drüber freuen das da was geändert wird ganz  besonders nicht wenn es in ein x-beliebiges Forum geschrieben wird.
> In jedem Fall weiß ich jetzt das du ein Checker des Nichts bist!



Hab Spass damit *winkt*


----------



## Ythnagour (17. Juli 2008)

Ach ist das schön, wenn mal wieder jemand einen Grund gefunden hat um allen unmissverständlich klar zu machen, wie toll er ist... freu Dich doch, jetzt kannst die Ini zu 3. oder 4. machen ... dann hast auch Deine Herausforderung... und wenn Du dafür auch zu toll sein solltest, gehst halt alleine rein und ziehst noch deine Ausrüstung aus... Achso,... hab ich vergessen, dann sieht ja keiner wie toll Du bist... *gaehn*


----------



## justblue (17. Juli 2008)

Wenn es mich nervt, dass eine Instanz zu leicht ist, dann gehe ich zu viert rein. Oder zu dritt. Es hat sogar Leute gegeben, die Instanzen solo gespielt haben. Es gibt Herausforderungen ohne Ende.

Wenn die Items besser sind als der Schwierigkeitsgrad es annehmen lässt, dann freue ich mich. Ein Grund mehr, diese Instanz zu spielen.

Wenn ich schon derart gutes Equip habe, dass ich keine Items aus dieser Instanz mehr brauche und sie mit verbundenen Augen durchspielen kann, dann freue ich mich, dass andere auf diesem Weg ihre Items verbessern können.

Der einzige Grund, den ich fürs whinen sehe, ist Neid. Neid, dass andere die imba Items leichter bekommen als man sie selbst vor Monaten bekommen hat. Den Grund sehe ich zwar, aber ich verstehe ihn nicht. Keiner nimmt euch diese Items weg. Es kostet euch genau gar nichts, wenn jemand anderer gute Sachen bekommt. Und wieder einmal sind es die Poser und diejenigen, die anderen nichts gönnen, die am lautesten schreien.


----------



## Vesber (17. Juli 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Also tdm hero geht mit t4 equip locker, Also muss man nicht grade weit sein vom equip her. Und wenn halt die ganzen leute mit ihrem s1/s2 für ehre da rein gehn und sich wundern wieso sies nicht schaffen sind se selber schuld.
> 
> Und es geht mir nicht darum das ich es anderen nicht gönne das sie die Instanz schaffen, sondern das durch die ganzen nerf einfach der anspruch verloren geht.



Hör mal auf sonen Käse zu erzählen. 

1. T4 ist für die meisten Klassen der größte Müll und besser für PvP geeignet als für PvE
2. Leute in die Ehre Leecher Schublade stecken ist immer einfach, aber selber nur Sprüche klopfen und nichts zum eigenen Equip sagen ist noch viel einfacher
3. Die Leute (mich eingeschlossen) clearen Kara und Zul Aman in knapp 3 Std aber wipen TDM? Das ist nicht zwangsläufig eine Skill-Frage
4. Nur ein guter Heiler ist nötig? Wenn der kleine Stoffie Rdm-Aggro bekommt und mit seinen 6,2k hp quasi nen onehit kassiert, kann das auch kein Heiler wegheilen... hm, vielleicht sollte ich doch in s2 da rein, dann überleb ich länger.


----------



## MatteoGret (17. Juli 2008)

justblue schrieb:


> Wenn es mich nervt, dass eine Instanz zu leicht ist, dann gehe ich zu viert rein. Oder zu dritt. Es hat sogar Leute gegeben, die Instanzen solo gespielt haben. Es gibt Herausforderungen ohne Ende.




Ich seh das Problem. Ich hab Freunde im Spiel, mit denn ich Spass habe. Deswegen gehen wir gern zusammen was an.
Scheinbar ist das hier für einige nicht üblich...was ich auch verstehe, bei der Aggressivität die manche haben. 

Genug gesagt hier


----------



## -Therion- (17. Juli 2008)

Nochmal zum Poser Michi- http://my.buffed.de/user/244958 
Mit T6 ( http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3810955 ) ist TDM Hero ja nun wirklich kein Problem und mit nur Offensive der Zerschmetterten Sonne: Respektvoll  kannste nicht oft drin gewesen sein du Schwätzer. 
Hab ich doch recht gehabt mit meiner Vermutung.


----------



## Baazul (17. Juli 2008)

MatteoGret schrieb:


> Ich seh das Problem. Ich hab Freunde im Spiel, mit denn ich Spass habe. Deswegen gehen wir gern zusammen was an.
> Scheinbar ist das hier für einige nicht üblich...was ich auch verstehe, bei der Aggressivität die manche haben.
> 
> Genug gesagt hier


sind deine freunde 24/7 online, oder auch mal offline das du alleine in die instanz gehen kannst? ...


----------



## Michi- (17. Juli 2008)

Vesber schrieb:


> Hör mal auf sonen Käse zu erzählen.
> 
> 1. T4 ist für die meisten Klassen der größte Müll und besser für PvP geeignet als für PvE
> 2. Leute in die Ehre Leecher Schublade stecken ist immer einfach, aber selber nur Sprüche klopfen und nichts zum eigenen Equip sagen ist noch viel einfacher
> ...



2. ICh will nciht alle in die Ehre leecher schublade stecke. ABer wie kommt es dann das 90% der whinethreads im offizielen forum eben von jenen kommt?
3.Es ist nicht zwangsläufig eine skill frage da hast recht aber wenn ihr hier erzählt es ist ohne cc nicht möglich tdm hero zu schaffen stimmt das einfach nicht da ich mit meinem schami schon oft genug da drin mit gruppen ohne cc war. Und mein schami hat hauptsächlich equip t4 niveua nur 3 teile auf t5 niveau. Und der rest der gruppe war meisten auch nciht viel besser equipt.
4. Ich hab nicht gesagt das Nur ein guter Heiler nötig ist für tdm hero muss einfach jeder sein klasse bestmöglich beherrschen wenn man da ohne CC durch will.


----------



## Michi- (17. Juli 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Poser Michi- http://my.buffed.de/user/244958
> Mit T6 ( http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3810955 ) ist TDM Hero ja nun wirklich kein Problem und mit nur Offensive der Zerschmetterten Sonne: Respektvoll  kannste nicht oft drin gewesen sein du Schwätzer.
> Hab ich doch recht gehabt mit meiner Vermutung.



Btw ich rede hier von meinem Schami denn wenn du Logisch nachdenken würdest würde dir auffallen dass ein Magier CC hat. ALso Zuerst ma denken bevor du postest.

Und wo habe ich bitte gepost? Ich weiß nicht wo euer problem liegt wenn ich mich gegen diesen nerf ausspreche: Weil der die Letzte anspruchsvolle Hero zu einem Witz macht. WIe zuvor schon maggi der hat ja durch den nerf auch jeden anspruch verloren.

Da spricht wohl der Neid aus dir oder warum willste mich flamen wenn ich t6 hab?
Und zu deinem vorherigen post: Schonmal was von Urlaub gehört?


----------



## Tearor (17. Juli 2008)

Vesber schrieb:


> Hör mal auf sonen Käse zu erzählen.
> 
> 1. T4 ist für die meisten Klassen der größte Müll und besser für PvP geeignet als für PvE
> 2. Leute in die Ehre Leecher Schublade stecken ist immer einfach, aber selber nur Sprüche klopfen und nichts zum eigenen Equip sagen ist noch viel einfacher
> ...



3.) Kara in 3 Stunden und TdM dauerwipen? Also, am Equip liegts dann ganz bestimmt nicht. Ich sag nicht mehr, aber da bleibt als Grund dann nich mehr viel übrig...

4.) ich als PvEr ziehe beim 3. Boss definitiv mein bisschen PvPequip an, ist völlig klar, da hast du recht. In meinem Fall u.a. damit ich beim fearen nicht sofort unterbrochen werde, sollte aber eh jeder tun.


----------



## -Therion- (17. Juli 2008)

MatteoGret schrieb:


> Ich seh das Problem. Ich hab Freunde im Spiel, mit denn ich Spass habe. Deswegen gehen wir gern zusammen was an.
> Scheinbar ist das hier für einige nicht üblich...was ich auch verstehe, bei der Aggressivität die manche haben.
> 
> Genug gesagt hier



Achso du hast genau 4, 9 oder 24 Freunde. Und wenn von den 4 Freunden mal 2 nicht mit in die Ini dürfen so wegen Herausforderung für dich sind se traurig?
Aggressiv machen dumme Menschen wie du.


----------



## -Therion- (17. Juli 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Btw ich rede hier von meinem Schami denn wenn du Logisch nachdenken würdest würde dir auffallen dass ein Magier CC hat. ALso Zuerst ma denken bevor du postest.
> 
> Und wo habe ich bitte gepost? Ich weiß nicht wo euer problem liegt wenn ich mich gegen diesen nerf ausspreche: Weil der die Letzte anspruchsvolle Hero zu einem Witz macht. WIe zuvor schon maggi der hat ja durch den nerf auch jeden anspruch verloren.
> 
> ...



Achso du meinst deinen Schami der Neutral ist bei Offensive der Zerschmetterten Sonne?

PS: Wenn du nicht grade eben dein Buffed Profil gesäubert hättest würde jeder an deiner Großmäuligkeit teilhaben können.


----------



## annox (17. Juli 2008)

MatteoGret schrieb:


> Der Itemlevel hat doch nur was damit zu tun, mehr oder weniger Schaden auszuteilen, mehr oder weniger Heilung etc. Wenn sich die KI abschwächt, bleibt der Kampf langweilig. Vielleicht schafft man ihn nicht, weil man zuwenig Schaden macht, aber es ist trotzdem keine Herausforderung...siehe alte Raidinstanzen MC und BWL.
> Insofern nur ein müder Versuch ironisch zu sein.


Ich hätte dir schon wesentlich früher geantwortet, suche aber noch immer in den patchnotes nach der KI-Abschwächung bei TDM...




> Hier gibts ne Diskussion mit, in der Hauptsache, zwei Lagern. Die einen finden die Instanz war nicht schaffbar, die andere bedauert, das es nun nicht mehr viel Anstrengung kostet. Beide haben Argumente und das sollte man akzeptieren und nicht immer gleich Aggro aufbauen.


Es war nicht das_Bedauern_, daß mich zum Verfassen des Beitrags veranlaßte, sondern das_Gewinsel_verbunden mit Mutmaßungen und Unterstellungen gegenüber denen, die Blizzard für die Abschwächung nicht sofort verteufeln.


----------



## bogus666 (17. Juli 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Achso du meinst deinen Schami der Neutral ist bei Offensive der Zerschmetterten Sonne?



Genau das habe ich mich ebenfalls gewundert ...


----------



## Michi- (17. Juli 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Achso du meinst deinen Schami der Neutral ist bei Offensive der Zerschmetterten Sonne?



Schaut euch die links nochmal ganz genau an Vielleicht wird euch dann aufalln das der Blasc profiler nur einmal aktiviert war. Also sind da nicht die aktuellsten daten drin. Schau dir da mal die bosskills ect an. Also kannst du hier deine verzweifelten Versuche meine aussagen zu wiederlegen sparn.


----------



## Vesber (17. Juli 2008)

Tearor schrieb:


> 3.) Kara in 3 Stunden und TdM dauerwipen? Also, am Equip liegts dann ganz bestimmt nicht. Ich sag nicht mehr, aber da bleibt als Grund dann nich mehr viel übrig...
> 
> 4.) ich als PvEr ziehe beim 3. Boss definitiv mein bisschen PvPequip an, ist völlig klar, da hast du recht. In meinem Fall u.a. damit ich beim fearen nicht sofort unterbrochen werde, sollte aber eh jeder tun.



Naja, PvP equip für ne PvE ini anzuziehen wär ja unter meiner Würde, nur weil ich dadurch länger überlebe. das ist doch schon wieder ein umgehen der Spielmechanik. Damit mein ich nicht die Leute die kein PvE equip haben was ausreichend wäre. (Ja, ich trage auch s2 Schultern, weil ich leider nie das Glück hatte T4 oder T5 zu gewinnen und keine Lust hatte noch mit den grünen Dingern aus lvl 68 rumzulaufen)

Ausserdem habe ich nicht von dauerwipen gesprochen, sondern von wipen. Ich wollte nur den ganzen Großmäulern mal ihr großes Maul stopfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das man in einer hero ini durchaus wipen kann ist doch völlig in Ordnung. Ich habe nur ein großes Problem damit das irgendwelche Heinis immer meinen andere als Nichtskönner und Verlierer hinzustellen, nur weil sie auf Grund besseren Equips weniger Probleme haben. 

Das ganze in dem Sinne eigentlich off topic, also könnte man meine Posts auch komplett löschen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juli 2008)

MatteoGret schrieb:


> Quark. Ein Forum ist dazu da, seine Meinung kund zu tun. Diese lächerlichen Mimimi Vorwürfe jedes Mal wenn einer einen Einwand hat.
> Ist auch vollkommen Nebensache warum Bliz das macht. Und wenn sich genug beschweren, kann sowas ja auch mal eine Änderung in anderem Sinne nach sich ziehen.
> 
> Aber in jedem Fall wissen wir jetzt dass du ein Checker der Wirtschaft bist und findest, jeder ders auch gerne mal schwieriger hat ist ein R0xx0r, zum eigentlichen Thema war aber IMHO nix dabei. Setzen




Klar hast ja recht.
Ich hab meine Meinung geschrieben. (Das erkennt man schon daran, dass ich den Satz mit: wenn ich ich ein solcher Spieler wäre....begonnen habe)

Und auch noch mal für dich. Ich hab gar nichts gegen Spieler, die eine Herausforderung suchen, das ist doch ein verständlicher Wunsch.
Nur, und das hab ich mir ja nicht ausgedacht, sind die Herausforderungen für einen Großteil der Spieler offensichtlich zu schwer und Blizzard passt sich an seine Kunden an.

Wenn du ein Bäcker wwärst und schwörst auf Vollkornbrötchen und stellst fest, dass der Großteil deiner Kunden Weicheier sind und lieber luschige Weissmehlbrötchen essen und deshalb zum Nachbarbäcker abwandern, was machts du...?

Ich habe mich bemüht sachlich zu bleiben, versuch das auch mal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michi- (17. Juli 2008)

Vesber schrieb:


> Naja, PvP equip für ne PvE ini anzuziehen wär ja unter meiner Würde, nur weil ich dadurch länger überlebe. das ist doch schon wieder ein umgehen der Spielmechanik. Damit mein ich nicht die Leute die kein PvE equip haben was ausreichend wäre.
> 
> Ausserdem habe ich nicht von dauerwipen gesprochen, sondern von wipen. Ich wollte nur den ganzen Großmäulern mal ihr großes Maul stopfen
> 
> ...



Ich will nicht die,die schlechters equip haben alls nichts könner hinstelln, sondern die, die solange rumwhinen bis etwas generft wird, nur weil sie es nicht hinkriegen. Und genau durch solche wird den spielern die spass an einer Herausforderung haben der Content versaut.


----------



## -Therion- (17. Juli 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Schaut euch die links nochmal ganz genau an Vielleicht wird euch dann aufalln das der Blasc profiler nur einmal aktiviert war. Also sind da nicht die aktuellsten daten drin. Schau dir da mal die bosskills ect an. Also kannst du hier deine verzweifelten Versuche meine aussagen zu wiederlegen sparn.



Deswegen hast du deine Chars auch rausgenommen aus dem Profiler?


----------



## Hishabye (17. Juli 2008)

Lieber Pro-Gamer,

es ist wirklich traurig zu sehen wie ihr rumheult. Es tut mir in der Seele weh, zu sehen wie
schlecht es euch geht. Wie kann das bloss angehen, dass ihr so viel Zeit investieren könnt 
und auch x-mal in die selbe Instanz am Tag rennen könnt, dass andere es auf einmal leichter
haben an die gleichen Items zu kommen?

DAS ist echt UNVERSCHÄMT!!!!

Wie kann das sein dass der Berufstätige genauso toll sein kann, wie ihr die 24/7 im Spiel online seid?
Nur ihr dürft mit euren tollen Items rumposen in den Städten.
Und ihr sucht ja immer die Herausfordung!!! Natürlich -.-

Kinder, wenn ihr Herausforderung sucht dann versucht es mal mit was im realen Leben!
So renovieren, was basteln oder mal ne neue berufliche Karriere einschlagen, oder mal einer
alten Dame über die Strasse zu helfen, vielleicht mal was ehrenamtliches ?
Ich empfehle euch auch mal ein neues Gericht auszuprobieren zu kochen!

Oder wartet mal...Ihr könntet Euch die Augen zu binden und dann durch die Ini laufen...
Wäre das nicht toll? Da habt ihr eure herausforderung!

Ihr könnt auch weiter so lustige Threads eröffnen und rumweinen. Was euch nichts bringt und
den einen oder anderen zum Schmunzeln bringt.
Ihr könnt aber auch gerne, wenn das Spiel euch keine Freude mehr macht, mit was anderen anfangen.
Zwingt euch ja keiner bei WoW zu blieben...

Merkt euch eins...ihr seid keine bessere Menschen nur weil ihr so toll in einem Game sein!
Nur wer so rumheult, ist ein elender Egoist der anderen Mitmenschen nichts gönnt!
Für mich seid ihr der Spiegel der jetzigen Gesellschaft -.-

Und schließlich zahlt jeder von uns die verdammten 13&#8364; und ich finde jeder hat das Recht
den ganzen Content zu erleben und nicht nur 1% die wohl zu viel Zeit haben -.-

*Knicks* Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Vesber (17. Juli 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Ich will nicht die,die schlechters equip haben alls nichts könner hinstelln, sondern die, die solange rumwhinen bis etwas generft wird, nur weil sie es nicht hinkriegen. Und genau durch solche wird den spielern die spass an einer Herausforderung haben der Content versaut.



Wenn das ehrlich gemeint ist, nehme ich es auf Dich bezogen zurück und lass es für alle anderen Großmäuler stehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michi- (17. Juli 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Deswegen hast du deine Chars auch rausgenommen aus dem Profiler?



Die warn nur einmal aktiviert im profiler und das war vor 2 monaten. Ich werde die wenn ich wieder zurück bin ausm urlaub wieder reinstelln. Und schick dir dann ne Pm. Biste dann endlich zufrieden?


----------



## Vesber (17. Juli 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Und schließlich zahlt jeder von uns die verdammten 13€ und ich finde jeder hat das Recht
> den ganzen Content zu erleben und nicht nur 1% die wohl zu viel Zeit haben -.-


 
Danke!


----------



## duffman0904 (17. Juli 2008)

lolol,
ich hab nen vorschlag........hört doch auf zu spielen wenn euch alles auf den geist geht und blizz so wie so nur scheisse baut


----------



## Michi- (17. Juli 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Lieber Pro-Gamer,
> 
> es ist wirklich traurig zu sehen wie ihr rumheult. Es tut mir in der Seele weh, zu sehen wie
> schlecht es euch geht. Wie kann das bloss angehen, dass ihr so viel Zeit investieren könnt
> ...




Und schon wieder kommt einer mit den veralteten hundert mal wiederlegten argumenten.

1. Wieso sollten alle die gutes equip haben arbeitslos sein?
2. Es geht immer noch nicht darum das man anderen was gönnt. Es gibt doch genug möglichkeit an gutes equip zu kommen marken,kara ect.. Aber warum muss den nun noch die letzte anspruchsvolle 5er inze generft werden?
3. WoW ist wohl irgendwie das einzige Hobby der welt wo die leute es nicht einsehn das der mehr reinsteckt mehr kriegt. 
Nehmen wir zb einen Tennis Verein. Spieler A trainiert viel mehr als Spieler B beide zahlen denn gleichen Mitgliedsbeitrag. 
Da Spieler A mehr trainiert hat darf er bei mehr Turnieren mitspieln während Spieler B wegen zu wenig Training nicht so viel Leistung bringt und nicht zu soviel turnieren mitgenommen wird. Spieler B weint jetzt auch nicht rum das er doch gleichviel bezahle wie Spieler A. 
Also Warum seht ihr es denn bei wow nicht ein
5. Wenn es dir nur um den Content geht kannste ja uch auf normal rein.


----------



## MatteoGret (17. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Klar hast ja recht.
> Ich hab meine Meinung geschrieben. (Das erkennt man schon daran, dass ich den Satz mit: wenn ich ich ein solcher Spieler wäre....begonnen habe)
> 
> Und auch noch mal für dich. Ich hab gar nichts gegen Spieler, die eine Herausforderung suchen, das ist doch ein verständlicher Wunsch.
> ...




Warum gibt es wohl mehr als eine Sorte Brötchen beim Bäcker und nicht nur die, die am besten verkauft wird?
Und warum beschwere ich mich beim Bäcker nicht, wenn er eine zweite Sorte anbietet, die mir aber nicht schmeckt? Vielleicht noch mit dem Argument, gern sein ganzes Sortiment essen zu wollen?
Sehr wohl werde ich aber dem Bäcker sagen, das ich es nicht gut finde, wenn er meine Lieblingssemmel nicht mehr bäckt.
Ich finde grad gefallen an dem Beispiel ;-)


PS: Wenn es geht würde ich gerne ohne Beschimpfungen von Therion hier auf Antwort warten können.


----------



## -Therion- (17. Juli 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> 3. WoW ist wohl irgendwie das einzige Hobby der welt wo die leute es nicht einsehn das der mehr reinsteckt mehr kriegt.
> Nehmen wir zb einen Tennis Verein. Spieler A trainiert viel mehr als Spieler B beide zahlen denn gleichen Mitgliedsbeitrag.
> Da Spieler A mehr trainiert ha
> t darf er bei mehr spieln mitspieln während Spieler B wegen zu wenig Training nicht so viel Leistung bringt und nicht zu soviel turnieren mitgenommen wird. Spieler B weint jetzt auch nicht rum das er doch gleichviel bezahle wie Spieler A.
> Also Warum seht ihr es denn bei wow nicht ein



Was für ne erbärmliche Begründung. Glaubst du das du ohne Talent aber 20 Jahren Tennistraining oder Klavierunterricht zu den Top Leuten gehörst?
Deiner Logik nach müssten Sportler die 70 Jahre lang intensiv trainieren alle Turniere gewinnen.

Du verwechselst völlig deine Belohnung die du beim Spielen von WoW erhälst. Du wirst nicht mit Lila Items belohnt sondern mit Spielspass. Versuchs mal zu vergleichen mit einem Saisonticket für nen Freizeitpark.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juli 2008)

MatteoGret schrieb:


> Warum gibt es wohl mehr als eine Sorte Brötchen beim Bäcker und nicht nur die, die am besten verkauft wird?
> Und warum beschwere ich mich beim Bäcker nicht, wenn er eine zweite Sorte anbietet, die mir aber nicht schmeckt?
> Sehr wohl werde ich aber dem Bäcker sagen, das ich es nicht gut finde, wenn er meine Lieblingssemmel nicht mehr bäckt.
> 
> PS: Wenn es geht würde ich gerne ohne Beschimpfungen von Therion hier auf Antwort warten können.



- Gibt ja auch mehrere Sorten Brötchen bei WOW. PvP Brötchen und PvE Brötchen
- Hier ist es leider so dass der Bäcker sagt, die Brötchen die richtig gut schmecken bekommen nur die die sich morgens 5 Stunden vorm Laden anstellen, der Rest hat Pech und bekommt nur zweite Wahl.
- Wenn die die sich beschweren aber nur 5 Kunden von 200 Kunden sind, und die Kundenzahl steigt ansonsten, ist das dem Bäcker egal


----------



## -Therion- (17. Juli 2008)

MatteoGret schrieb:


> Warum gibt es wohl mehr als eine Sorte Brötchen beim Bäcker und nicht nur die, die am besten verkauft wird?
> Und warum beschwere ich mich beim Bäcker nicht, wenn er eine zweite Sorte anbietet, die mir aber nicht schmeckt? Vielleicht noch mit dem Argument, gern sein ganzes Sortiment essen zu wollen?
> Sehr wohl werde ich aber dem Bäcker sagen, das ich es nicht gut finde, wenn er meine Lieblingssemmel nicht mehr bäckt.
> Ich finde grad gefallen an dem Beispiel ;-)
> ...



Wenn deine Lieblingssemmel aber zu teuer in der Produktion ist kannste dich lange beschweren. Du kannst aber zum Spezialitätenbäcker gehen der deine Lieblingssemmel noch verkauft.


----------



## Tearor (17. Juli 2008)

Vesber schrieb:


> Naja, PvP equip für ne PvE ini anzuziehen wär ja unter meiner Würde, nur weil ich dadurch länger überlebe. das ist doch schon wieder ein umgehen der Spielmechanik. Damit mein ich nicht die Leute die kein PvE equip haben was ausreichend wäre. (Ja, ich trage auch s2 Schultern, weil ich leider nie das Glück hatte T4 oder T5 zu gewinnen und keine Lust hatte noch mit den grünen Dingern aus lvl 68 rumzulaufen)
> 
> Ausserdem habe ich nicht von dauerwipen gesprochen, sondern von wipen. Ich wollte nur den ganzen Großmäulern mal ihr großes Maul stopfen
> 
> ...



ajo ok da hast recht.
nur in einem Punkt muss ich nochmal insistieren, ich habe genug pve equip, nur für diesen einen boss (priestess delrissa) ziehe ich pvp an - der boss is ja auch wie ein arenakampf eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


über "unter meiner/deiner würde" denk ich da nich so nach, ich hab nur Bock meine fears rauszukriegen und nicht zu sterben.


----------



## Michi- (17. Juli 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Was für ne erbärmliche Begründung. Glaubst du das du ohne Talent aber 20 Jahren Tennistraining oder Klavierunterricht zu den Top Leuten gehörst?
> Deiner Logik nach müssten Sportler die 70 Jahre lang intensiv trainieren alle Turniere gewinnen.
> 
> Du verwechselst völlig deine Belohnung die du beim Spielen von WoW erhälst. Du wirst nicht mit Lila Items belohnt sondern mit Spielspass. Versuchs mal zu vergleichen mit einem Saisonticket für nen Freizeitpark.



Aber denkst das ein Sportler der nur wenig zeit in sein Hobby steckt zu den besten gehört?

Aber um wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen. WIe hat man den anfang Tbc mit kara angefangen: Mit grün/blauem Equip und es ging. Oder mit den ganzen raidinis: Mit wesentlich schlechterem Equip als heute. Und es ging, es war machbar. Also muss das dann wohl doch am skill liegen das alles generft wurde. Denn sonst hätte ja niemand etwas schaffen können.


----------



## -Therion- (17. Juli 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Aber denkst das ein Sportler der nur wenig zeit in sein Hobby steckt zu den besten gehört?



Klaro wenn er Talent besitzt.

Und warum muss man immer zu den Besten gehören wenn es bloss um ein Hobby geht? In der Arbeitswelt mag das ja zutreffen aber ein Hobby ist für mich damit ich abschalten und mich entspannen kann.


----------



## Michi- (17. Juli 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Klaro wenn er Talent besitzt.
> 
> Und warum muss man immer zu den Besten gehören wenn es bloss um ein Hobby geht? In der Arbeitswelt mag das ja zutreffen aber ein Hobby ist für mich damit ich abschalten und mich entspannen kann.



Es geht doch auch garnicht darum zu den besten zugehören.
Mich stört es auch nicht das andere spieler an besseres equip kommen.
Das einzige was mich stört ist dass durch die ganzen Nerfs, Den spielern die etwas Anspruchsvolles machen wollen, Der content Kaputt gemacht wird dadurch. 
Wenn du seit gestern schon mal TDM Hero warst dann weist du dass es keinerlei Herausforderung mehr ist. Und das finde ich wirklich schade.


----------



## Vesber (17. Juli 2008)

Tearor schrieb:


> über "unter meiner/deiner würde" denk ich da nich so nach, ich hab nur Bock meine fears rauszukriegen und nicht zu sterben.


Zugegeben, das mit der Würde war aus der Gereiztheit heraus überspitzt formuliert, aber ich denke Du hast verstanden was ich damit sagen wollte. Finde es traurig das man überlegen muss pvp equip anzuziehen damit man größere Chancen hat aus dem Kampf als Sieger heraus zu gehen.

Ich finde es schade das manche Gruppen die nicht das perfekte Setup haben nur am Anfang der ini mal eben um die Ecke gucken ob bei der Priesterin die richtigen adds sin oder dann halt doch noch mal raus und wieder rein gehen.

Ich finde es schade, das sehr gut eingespielte Gruppen planmässig den Tank sterben lassen (müssen) ... die Klasse die in der Regel als letzte sterben sollte.

Ich finde es gut das auch die weniger guten Spieler jetzt noch relativ viel vom Spiel zu sehen bekommen. Hey mit WOTLK gehört der Endcontent wieder euch und noch habt hier Sunwell um euch an Muru die Rübe einzuwipen xD


----------



## Michi- (17. Juli 2008)

Vesber schrieb:


> Zugegeben, das mit der Würde war aus der Gereiztheit heraus überspitzt formuliert, aber ich denke Du hast verstanden was ich damit sagen wollte. Finde es traurig das man überlegen muss pvp equip anzuziehen damit man größere Chancen hat aus dem Kampf als Sieger heraus zu gehen.
> 
> Ich finde es schade das manche Gruppen die nicht das perfekte Setup haben nur am Anfang der ini mal eben um die Ecke gucken ob bei der Priesterin die richtigen adds sin oder dann halt doch noch mal raus und wieder rein gehen.
> 
> ...



Wenn es wie du grade sagst nur um den Content geht warum wurde dann nicht nur Tdm normal generft?
Hero hätte man dann ja lassen können wie es war.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (17. Juli 2008)

hm??? TDM Hero wurde genervt??? wofür das den???


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juli 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> hm??? TDM Hero wurde genervt??? wofür das den???



Damit wir im Forum was zum streiten haben.
Blizz denkt wirklich an alles!! THX


----------



## mofsens (17. Juli 2008)

hm wayne TDM nerf, is zwar nich der richtige weg den blizz da einschlaegt aber ich spiel wow ja nich nur wegen TDM deswegen isses mir im grossen un ganzen wurscht ^^


----------



## Arben (17. Juli 2008)

Is doch wayne in WoW gilt doch eh:

Spielspaß = Anzahl der Epics

Wer nicht fullepic ist kann einfach keinen Spaß an dem Spiel haben. Is doch ne simple Kiste.


----------



## therealcrow (17. Juli 2008)

RoterOktober schrieb:


> Sry, nochmal ich
> 
> @ Osse
> 
> ...





moin, kann das nur bestätigen und editieren,
ich finde auch das langsam bei den leuten, die meinen man muss trainieren, ihre trainingswut reziproke (für euch: gegenläufig) mit reallive minderweritgkeit und/ oder persönlichem versagen einhergehen. 
und wenn ihr das alle so kacke findet was blizzard macht, geht doch zu daoc oder sonstigem mmorpg, keine is an wow gebunden, wenn ich nich irre. ich jedenfalls freu mich, das ich auch tdm hc durchspielen kann ohne t4/5/6 equipt bin. weil ich sonst als gelegenheitsspieler nie in den genuss kommen würde und das sehr schade wäre, da die inni wirklich super gemacht wurde (kompliment an blizzard, geiler is nur strath)
so und nu zerfleischt mich für meinen comment
euer crow


----------



## therealcrow (17. Juli 2008)

RoterOktober schrieb:


> Sry, nochmal ich
> 
> @ Osse
> 
> ...





moin, kann das nur bestätigen und editieren,
ich finde auch das langsam bei den leuten, die meinen man muss trainieren, ihre trainingswut reziproke (für euch: gegenläufig) mit reallive minderweritgkeit und/ oder persönlichem versagen einhergehen. 
und wenn ihr das alle so kacke findet was blizzard macht, geht doch zu daoc oder sonstigem mmorpg, keine is an wow gebunden, wenn ich nich irre. ich jedenfalls freu mich, das ich auch tdm hc durchspielen kann ohne t4/5/6 equipt bin. weil ich sonst als gelegenheitsspieler nie in den genuss kommen würde und das sehr schade wäre, da die inni wirklich super gemacht wurde (kompliment an blizzard, geiler is nur strath)
so und nu zerfleischt mich für meinen comment
euer crow


----------



## therealcrow (17. Juli 2008)

@ roteroktober

moin, kann das nur bestätigen und editieren,
ich finde auch das langsam bei den leuten, die meinen man muss trainieren, ihre trainingswut reziproke (für euch: gegenläufig) mit reallive minderweritgkeit und/ oder persönlichem versagen einhergehen. 
und wenn ihr das alle so kacke findet was blizzard macht, geht doch zu daoc oder sonstigem mmorpg, keine is an wow gebunden, wenn ich nich irre. ich jedenfalls freu mich, das ich auch tdm hc durchspielen kann ohne t4/5/6 equipt bin. weil ich sonst als gelegenheitsspieler nie in den genuss kommen würde und das sehr schade wäre, da die inni wirklich super gemacht wurde (kompliment an blizzard, geiler is nur strath)
so und nu zerfleischt mich für meinen comment
euer crow


----------



## Vesber (17. Juli 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Wenn es wie du grade sagst nur um den Content geht warum wurde dann nicht nur Tdm normal generft?
> Hero hätte man dann ja lassen können wie es war.



Naja, TDM normal ist eher ein Spaziergang. Hero ists ein Spiessrutenlauf. Die Verhältnisse passten einfach nicht. 
Aber ich glaub so langsam ist das Thema ausgelutscht... ich hab meinen Unmut über diesen "tdm hero = bollwerk normal"-post geäussert, mehr wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht... shit happens^^


----------



## Osse (17. Juli 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Fakt ist : Die Instanz muss auch für Blau Equipte schaffbar sein und das war sie nicht !



ist sie immer schon gewesen. die problematik liegt ja darin, daß heutzutage selbst lila equipte spieler zu dumm sind mit ihrem magier mehr zu reissen als ae spammend rumzuhüpfen oder als hexenmeister nicht mehr schaffen als lebenssauger zu casten.




Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir das so vor:
> 
> Dank ihrer Datenbanken wird Blizz sicher gut feststellen können,wie oft die Innie besucht wird und wie oft die Bosse fallen.
> Möglicherweise haben sie dabei festgestellt, dass die Zahlen nicht ihrer Planung entsprechen
> ...



damit hat blizzard eben nicht alles richtig gemacht. alles richtig gemacht, heisst, daß alle sich freuen. insofern ist kritik angebracht.



-Therion- schrieb:


> Man dann stell dich doch Herausforderung und mach TDM zu 3t zu 4t oder sonst wie.
> Leute die sich wirklich ne Herausforderung suchen die weinen nicht rum wenn etwas generft wurde. Man sollte anderen Menschen einfach mal was gönnen oder sich nen anderes Spiel suchen.



warum stellt ihr euch nicht der herausforderung und sammelt equip und skills zu fünft in den einfacheren hero instanzen oder auch nur normalen instanzen. gönnt den guten spielern die herausforderung statt zu heulen weil ihr keine fetten epix kriegt aus tdm hero oder sucht euch nen anderes spiel.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> nein der Meinung bin ich nicht!!
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass Blizzard das Spiel so ausrichten wird, das eher eine Mehrheit als eine Minderheit zufriedengestellt wird und wäre ich Firmeninhaber würde ich es genau so machen. Man will ja, dass die Kasse klingelt.
> 
> ...



Ich kann dir garantieren, daß ich genau dies nicht machen würde. ich würde ein spiel auf den markt bringen, daß anforderungen an die spieler stellt wie wow früher. sei es an ihre zeit wie beim alten ehrensystem oder bei den raidinstanzen an ihre fähigkeiten (timerun in bwl, strat, tribut run und was es damals alles gab). lila belohnungen gibt es nur in raids, langen questreihen oder vereinzelt als luck drop von ein paar instanz bossen. verdammt ich würde es sogar noch anspruchsvoller machen als classic wow. dann würde ich mir die öffentlichkeitswirksamen raidgruppen wie nihilum ziehen und massiv unterstützen, so daß den kerlen keine andere wahl bleibt als wow zu verlassen. 
dazu würde ich für casuals eine riesige, spannende welt entwerfen in der sie 4 jahre beschäftigt sind bis sie alles erledigt haben. und sie im spiel halten. und halt auf jedem server eine marketing mässig hoch geputschte raidgilde der die ganze naps nacheifern. 

geld verdienen kann man so prima, wenn plötzlich alle unbedingt mein spiel zocken wollen, weil sie automatisch nen kacknap sind wenn sie wow weiterzocken. denn jeder weiss, daß wow für lahme lowies und kinder ist. und genau das wollen die lahmen lowies und kiddies ja nicht sein. pech halt für die (von mir jetzt einfach mal auf) 0,1% festgesetzten casuals die lowies oder kinder sind, aber es geht halt um cash. und wer das nicht sofort versteht und zu allem amen murmelt... tja der ist naiv. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juli 2008)

Osse schrieb:


> damit hat blizzard eben nicht alles richtig gemacht. alles richtig gemacht, heisst, daß alle sich freuen. insofern ist kritik angebracht.



Hehe genau  10 Millionen (+/-) Spieler und ALLE freuen sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wichtig ist das die meisten sich freuen und das sind eben nun mal die Casual.








Osse schrieb:


> dazu würde ich für casuals eine riesige, spannende welt entwerfen in der sie 4 jahre beschäftigt sind bis sie alles erledigt haben. und sie im spiel halten.



Super, da hätte ich sofort einen Account!!
Leider ist es doch ein riesen Unterscheid zu SCHREIBEN, dass man eine solche Welt entwirft als sie dann wirklich zu PROGRAMMIEREN



Osse schrieb:


> geld verdienen kann man so prima, wenn plötzlich alle unbedingt mein spiel zocken wollen, weil sie automatisch nen kacknap sind wenn sie wow weiterzocken. denn jeder weiss, daß wow für lahme lowies und kinder ist. und genau das wollen die lahmen lowies und kiddies ja nicht sein. pech halt für die (von mir jetzt einfach mal auf) 0,1% festgesetzten casuals die lowies oder kinder sind, aber es geht halt um cash. und wer das nicht sofort versteht und zu allem amen murmelt... tja der ist naiv.



Hää???


----------



## therealcrow (17. Juli 2008)

Osse schrieb:


> ist sie immer schon gewesen. die problematik liegt ja darin, daß heutzutage selbst lila equipte spieler zu dumm sind mit ihrem magier mehr zu reissen als ae spammend rumzuhüpfen oder als hexenmeister nicht mehr schaffen als lebenssauger zu casten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






hm, mein lieber imba was auch immer
die casuals, wie du sie nennst, sind wohl in der mehrzahl und net 0,1 prozent ...
leute von deinem schlag sind 0,1 % die für wow trainieren, epischen sets hinterher hecheln, posend in shatt stehen und meinen sie wären die tollsten. und wenn die neue erweiterung rauskommt doch wieder mit blöden grünen sachen rumläuft und dann das ganze wieder von vorne ...

und ... wenn euch blizzard so ankotzt oder so bööööööse ist, spielt doch einfach spiele für erwachsene ... empfehle da .... REALLIVE ... but be careful ... no reload ^^


----------



## Tearor (17. Juli 2008)

Vesber schrieb:


> Zugegeben, das mit der Würde war aus der Gereiztheit heraus überspitzt formuliert, aber ich denke Du hast verstanden was ich damit sagen wollte. Finde es traurig das man überlegen muss pvp equip anzuziehen damit man größere Chancen hat aus dem Kampf als Sieger heraus zu gehen.


Finde ich nicht schade. Ich fand diese strikte Unterteilung, wie sei viele Leute machen, in PvP und PvE chars schon immer etwas doof. ich bin definitiv casual, momentan mit fokus auf PvE, mach aber immer gern etwas PvP, und wenn mir das fürs PvE was bringt find ich das goil. (damit meine ich nicht s2 farmen und dann damit hyjal gehn wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, eher so was situationsspezifisches wie oben).



Vesber schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade das manche Gruppen die nicht das perfekte Setup haben nur am Anfang der ini mal eben um die Ecke gucken ob bei der Priesterin die richtigen adds sin oder dann halt doch noch mal raus und wieder rein gehen.


ja nun gut, wenn mans nicht schaun könnte würds auch keiner machen, so einfach. wär ich auch dafür. wir haben letztens geschaut, gesehen dass MS warri / fury Warri / Jäger / Schurke waren und anstatt zu resetten ham wir uns auf die Herausforderung gefreut, denen vor dem Nerf nochmal auf die Fresse zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 



Vesber schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, das sehr gut eingespielte Gruppen planmässig den Tank sterben lassen (müssen) ... die Klasse die in der Regel als letzte sterben sollte.


du meinst am pyro bei kael? da muss keiner sterben. wenn wir mal sachen wie schildwall/last stance oder palabubble aussen vorlassen, die 10k dmg sollte man doch rausbekommen um den Pyro dann zu unterbrechen.
wenn ein hexer dabei ist ist das noch viel weniger ein Problem, da Kael den Pyro nach exakt 60 Sekunden beginnt zu casten. Fluch der Verdammnis 1-2 sek nach Kampfbeginn drauf (am besten verstärkt), und schon hat man beim Pyro unterbrechen kein Problem mehr... ausser der Krieger/Schurke/Magier/Schamane/... findet seinen Knopf nicht.
Andere Möglichkeit für Gruppen mit hohem Damageoutput ist natürlich, ihn auf 49% zu klopfen bevor er anfängt zu casten.



Vesber schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut das auch die weniger guten Spieler jetzt noch relativ viel vom Spiel zu sehen bekommen. Hey mit WOTLK gehört der Endcontent wieder euch und noch habt hier Sunwell um euch an Muru die Rübe einzuwipen xD


hehe M'uru wurde glaub auch generft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## annox (17. Juli 2008)

Osse schrieb:


> Ich kann dir garantieren, daß ich genau dies nicht machen würde. ich würde ein spiel auf den markt bringen, daß anforderungen an die spieler stellt wie wow früher. sei es an ihre zeit wie beim alten ehrensystem oder bei den raidinstanzen an ihre fähigkeiten (timerun in bwl, strat, tribut run und was es damals alles gab). lila belohnungen gibt es nur in raids, langen questreihen oder vereinzelt als luck drop von ein paar instanz bossen. verdammt ich würde es sogar noch anspruchsvoller machen als classic wow. dann würde ich mir die öffentlichkeitswirksamen raidgruppen wie nihilum ziehen und massiv unterstützen, so daß den kerlen keine andere wahl bleibt als wow zu verlassen.
> dazu würde ich für casuals eine riesige, spannende welt entwerfen in der sie 4 jahre beschäftigt sind bis sie alles erledigt haben. und sie im spiel halten. und halt auf jedem server eine marketing mässig hoch geputschte raidgilde der die ganze naps nacheifern.


Ohja, fein. Trenne die Spreu vom Weizen! Verfrachte die casuals in ein Spielreservat, lasse sie mats für die echten Zocker farmen. Hefte ihnen ein "C" auf die grüne Brustplatte und ein "bitte nicht füttern" auf den Umhang. Aber vergiß nicht einen livestream in die Welt der Reichen und Schönen für sie zu schalten, damit unbedingt Begehrlichkeiten geweckt werden und der Narzissmus der epischen Flanierer bedient wird.
Geiler Spielentwurf und zwingend markttauglich. Respekt!




> geld verdienen kann man so prima, wenn plötzlich alle unbedingt mein spiel zocken wollen, weil sie automatisch nen kacknap sind wenn sie wow weiterzocken. denn jeder weiss, daß wow für lahme lowies und kinder ist. und genau das wollen die lahmen lowies und kiddies ja nicht sein. pech halt für die (von mir jetzt einfach mal auf) 0,1% festgesetzten casuals die lowies oder kinder sind, aber es geht halt um cash. und wer das nicht sofort versteht und zu allem amen murmelt... tja der ist naiv.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teile dieses Absatzes scheinen der deutschen Sprache entlehnt zu sein - ein Sinn erschließt sich mir dennoch nicht.


----------



## scy2312 (17. Juli 2008)

N-Gage schrieb:


> Hallo also bisher habe ich mich nie aufgeregt was mit dem Patch gekommen ist,
> 
> Sowie das Reiten ab 30 oder wenn ein Char genervt wurde oder sonst Irgendetwas.
> 
> ...




mh mag sein das die ini durch den nerf zum witz gewurden ist aber nen anspruch war die instanz nun wirklich nicht.

(brain-afk bzw unlust ma ausenvorgenohmen:p )


----------



## Osse (17. Juli 2008)

therealcrow schrieb:


> hm, mein lieber imba was auch immer
> die casuals, wie du sie nennst, sind wohl in der mehrzahl und net 0,1 prozent ...
> leute von deinem schlag sind 0,1 % die für wow trainieren, epischen sets hinterher hecheln, posend in shatt stehen und meinen sie wären die tollsten. und wenn die neue erweiterung rauskommt doch wieder mit blöden grünen sachen rumläuft und dann das ganze wieder von vorne ...
> 
> und ... wenn euch blizzard so ankotzt oder so bööööööse ist, spielt doch einfach spiele für erwachsene ... empfehle da .... REALLIVE ... but be careful ... no reload ^^



es geht nicht darum imba zu sein. es geht darum, sich grundlegend mit wow auseinander zu setzen wenn man es schon spielen muss als casual. worin besteht da die problematik? 

die casuals die ich erlebt habe, die in tdm scheitern und heulen... die scheitern nicht an der zeit die sie haben. die scheitern an ihrem eigenen verhalten. erklär mir was darin imba ist, als priester wenn tank und der priester schaden nehmen verbindene heilung zu nutzen, anstatt den tank oder sich selbst mit blitzheilungen krepieren zu lassen? was ist imba daran als tank vier mobs gleichzeitig zu tanken? was ist imba daran als dd nicht auf ungetankte mobs zu ballen? was ist imba daran, bevor man tdm hero geht, equipment zu sammeln für diese instanz?

das grundlegende prinzip in wow ist: leveln, equipen, aufgabe losen, besseres equip für die nächste, schwerere aufgabe bekommen. und nicht: leveln, "schwerste" aufgabe lösen, bestes equip haben und damit ist das spiel durchgespielt. 

und hier liegt die miskonzeption der meisten casuals, die mich und andere ärgert. es gibt in wow ohne ende content für casuals, die in dem spiel einfach was entspannen wollen.

so als beispiel:

erstelle einen char. 
spiele alle startgebiete durch und erkunde diese gebiete auch wirklich. les die questtexte. red mit npc`s die keine quests vergeben. schau dir die lore an. 
besuche alle gebiete und instanzen auf deinem level. rüste dich dort aus. angel, koche, skill erste hilfe. skill deine berufe so, daß du die mid level items auch tragen kannst. versuch auf den gipfel von ironforge zu klettern. unterhalte dich mit anderen spielern, duellier dich, farm ehre auf level 19 um dir das tolle item aus warsong zu holen. farm dir dein t0 set und mach die questreihe für t0.5. sammel ruf bei der holzschlundfeste, der argentumdämmerung. besuch Zul Gurrub, den Kern, Bwl, Aq20 & 40 und naxxramas... und mach vorher die prequests. grade die onyxia questreihe kann ich empfehlen. rüste dich für die scherbenwelt aus, tritt einer rp gilde bei und probiers mit rp. schau dir die scherbenwelt an. level und geniess die lore. sammel ruf bis ehrfürchtig bei den fraktionen. bau dir ein legendäres item wie den hammer von ragnaros. sammel alle mounts/wappenröcke/pets im spiel. fang an exploits zu suchen... oder betreibe exploration. mach ein video/film. spiel theater mit anderen spielern. 
betreib pvp/arena, spiel alle instanzen auf heroisch durch, sammel das beste equip für 70er ausserhalb des raid contents. mach timeruns oder geh mit weniger spielern in die instanzen. besuch kara und zulaman. versuch dich an den 25er instanzen. farm gold für flugmounts und gimmiks. mach eigene kleine events für andere spieler... zum beispiel das beliebte "whack a disc priest" (zutaten: ein pvp disc mit viel abhärtung, 10 beliebige dds. jeder dd zahlt 10g an den priester. nacheinander hat jeder dd die chance gegen den priester ein duell zu machen. der priester greift den dd nicht an sondern rennt nur weg und heilt sich. die zeit von jedem dd wird gestoppt. der dd mit der besten zeit bekommt 50g als preis. der priester kassiert ebenfalls 50g. spaß ohne ende.)
ach ja und wenn du das alles durch hast... twinke.

ihr erzählt mir hier alle was von itemgeilen raidern die anderen nichts gönnen... und selbst? durch den content rushen und mit frisch 70 muss tdm hero klappen. denn die guten blauen items aus non hero sind halt nicht so toll. sind ja blau. an 2 bossen im t5 content wipen weil man die taktik nicht verstehen will, kein bufffood und tränke schmeisst und auch keine lust hat sich mit der eigenen klasse auseinander zu setzen? tja aber bt und hyal muss man sehen. da werden die beiden spannenden encounter dann auch einfach nicht mehr gemacht. denn bt items sind ja toller zum posen vor og. 

hört doch auf, euch hier selbst in die tasche zu lügen. es bleibt wie es ist. ihr seit keine casuals im sinne des wortes. ihr seid leute die für wenig aufwand viel wollen und zwar schnell. und zwar weil sie der illusion nachhängen, daß sie schlechter sind als die raider in nem besseren equip als sie selbst tragen.
und das obwohl ihr dieses equip erreichen könntet ohne nerfs... sondern indem ihr einfach 5 minuten nachdenkt, anstatt in og vor der bank zu stehen und den /2 zuzuspammen. 

und dann dieses ewige: dann spielt was anderes. merkt ihr eigentlich nicht wie lächerlich diese phrase ist, wenn sie von den leuten kommt, die mit nem spiel nicht zurecht kommt und heult bis man ihnen unter die arme greift? gebt euch ruhig weiter euren wahnvorstellungen hin, empfehlt leuten sich um ihr real life zu kümmern, anstatt selbst der wahrheit einfach mal ins gesicht zu sehen.

und damit ziehe ich mich aus dieser diskussion zurück. habe alles gesagt, was es zu sagen gibt und ihr habt bewiesen, daß es keine argumente für eure sichtweise gibt. 

schade vorallem, daß man sich in diesem forum nicht konstruktiv mit anderen spielern über thematiken austauschen kann, sondern nur gegen eine flut von uninformierten, flegelhaften populisten anreden muss.


----------



## DeadAngel (17. Juli 2008)

Ihr mit euer Grp zusammenstellung.

letzten mit 2 schamis und 3 off kriegern hero rein. 0 prob.


----------



## Nashan (17. Juli 2008)

Bin frisch 70 geworden.

Suche erstmal Gruppe für Kara, aber keiner wollte mich einladen. Voll die nubs so. Ich mein ich hab jetzt 2 Jahre WoW gespielt um endlich auf 70 zu kommen, also versteh ich was von meiner Klasse. Na dann dachte ich mir, machst halt PvP. Hab mich dann für Alterac gemeldet, aber da ich immer so schnell sterbe, hab ich einfach meine Figur nur bewegt um nicht afk zu gehen und dabei Filme geschaut. 
Jetzt hab ich schon 3 Epics mehr. Die Schultern, da die voll krass geil aussehen und 2 Waffen, weil so leuchten uns so - sieht auch echt krass aus. 
Hab dann mal eine Gruppe für TdM normal gesucht. Bin auch rein und hab mich voll mit dem Krieger Tank angelegt. Der  meinte ich war schlecht im Schaden machen. Dabei war ich 2% vor dem. Was ein Kacknoob.
Auf jeden Fall hatte ich dann den Zugang zu TdM Heroic. Möchte da das Mount haben. Hab dann, nachdem mich keiner haben wollte, selber eine Gruppe auf gemacht. Hab Leute gesucht mit "full epic only speed run!1".  Ist eh besser wenn man Anführer ist. Dann kann ich beim letzten Boss Plündermeister machen unnd wenn das Mount dropt einfach mir geben. hehe voll genial!, oder?
Sind leider beim ersten Boss nur gewiped weil der Druiden Tank nur 300dps gemacht hatte. Ich hatte 350 und mein Magierfreund, der auch erst seit einer Woche 70 ist sogar fast 400. War voll schwer der Boss so und das hab ich im Ticket geschrieben und im Forum von Blizzard. Jetzt wurde die Instanz ein Glück generft und nun freu ich mich schon weil freie Epics und so ... und das alles ohne Ehre zu leechen.


----------



## Wu-san (17. Juli 2008)

Nashan schrieb:


> Bin frisch 70 geworden.
> 
> Suche erstmal Gruppe für Kara, aber keiner wollte mich einladen. Voll die nubs so. Ich mein ich hab jetzt 2 Jahre WoW gespielt um endlich auf 70 zu kommen, also versteh ich was von meiner Klasse. Na dann dachte ich mir, machst halt PvP. Hab mich dann für Alterac gemeldet, aber da ich immer so schnell sterbe, hab ich einfach meine Figur nur bewegt um nicht afk zu gehen und dabei Filme geschaut.
> Jetzt hab ich schon 3 Epics mehr. Die Schultern, da die voll krass geil aussehen und 2 Waffen, weil so leuchten uns so - sieht auch echt krass aus.
> ...



schöne Ironie.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altrur123 (17. Juli 2008)

LOL ist doch besser als 10 mal am 2ten boss zu whipen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rockter (17. Juli 2008)

N-Gage schrieb:


> Aber der Nerv der INI TDM Normal und Hero ist doch ein Witz
> 
> Habe das heute mal getestet aber wo soll bitte jetzt noch der Anspruch und Reiz sein die INI zu machen ?
> 
> ...



^^jup und so läuft es schon seid BC .... schöne INI  bäääm Patch leichte INI ... jo wenn ich mal zurück denke wie wir damals auf´n sack bekommen haben in den ganzen Ini´s zu anfangszeiten .. Oo und jetzt ist es halt ein KINDERspiel .... schade eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vesber (17. Juli 2008)

Osse schrieb:


> und damit ziehe ich mich aus dieser diskussion zurück. habe alles gesagt, was es zu sagen gibt und ihr habt bewiesen, daß es keine argumente für eure sichtweise gibt.
> 
> schade vorallem, daß man sich in diesem forum nicht konstruktiv mit anderen spielern über thematiken austauschen kann, sondern nur gegen eine flut von uninformierten, flegelhaften populisten anreden muss.



Grundsätzlich bin ich mit Dir einer Meinung was das konstruktive Austauschen hier angeht.
Das liegt ganz einfach an der Masse die dieses Spiel spielen. 
Deine langen und schönen Reden hören sich ja echt toll an nur vergisst du eins... Du versuchst anderen zu sagen wie sie das Spiel zu spielen haben. Nur sollte jeder es spielen dürfen wie er für richtig hält solange er nicht gegen AGB oder Richtlinien verstösst.

Vieles von dem was Du schreibst hab ich getan, ich lese grundsätzlich Questtexte weil sie bei WoW mit das einzige sind was etwas Story bietet, ich habe die meisten Instanzen gesehen und die Ony habe ich auch verhauen. Naxx und Co. leider nicht, weil sich kaum noch jemand dafür interessiert. Und wenn mal ein Schlachtzug zustande kommt dann scheitert der trotzdem weil so viele Leute dabei sind die denken sie wären die Größten und könnten des mit links machen, nebenbei noch telefonieren und nach der Pizza im Ofen gucken.

Du bist genau wie alle anderen Poster auch, mich eingeschlossen... Du verallgemeinerst. Aber denkst Du hast den Masterplan.


----------



## Madrake (17. Juli 2008)

der einzigste Anreiz in eine 5er Inze war ja nur noch TdM... - nun auch nicht mehr... leider

Und das mit dem Rauspatchen vom Clevestun war ja richtig prickelnd, spiele einen Heiler, und wenn ich Cleve mehrmals hintereinander abbekommen habe, da kommt dann das Adrenalin^^ - ihr versteht wohl was ich meine - und dann Blitzheilungen auf den Tank dann passt die Sache

Naja ich war noch nicht in der Inze - hab mich davor schon gewundert warum Blizzard TdM so totnerfen will (als die Patchnotes schon bekannt wurden)...

Ok dann bleibt wohl nur noch die unbeliebte Inze HdZ 1 hero übrig - "hust" - die noch ein wenig Anreiz verschafft - allein Thrall auf hero am Leben halten - wenn er mehr Aggro zieht als unser Tank oO, weil er gleich auf die nächste Mobgruppe rennt^^. Alles andre ist nur noch durchlaufen und die Mobs fallen schon vom Anblick um.

naja was solls - Blizzard verdirbt einem den Spaß am Spiel, und lässt keinen Anzeiz mehr... - da hilft nur noch eine Pause einzulegen


mfg



Edit:


Blizzard nerft sich selber mit solchen Patches zu Tode... (meine Meinung über solche Todnerfpatches wie die letzten von BC - und mit WotLK wirds wohl nicht anderst sein) Ich wünsche mir die guten alten Zeiten von VanillaWoW (PreBC) zurück.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (17. Juli 2008)

Also es gibt nu zu jedem Thema des Patches nen Whine-Thread aber diese "alles-soll-schwerer-einstellung" geht mir aufn nerv leute ich habs vorher als tankdruide UND als protpala (beide in nem dafür angemessenen equip versteht sich) gemacht meint ihr ernsthaft das macht spass wenn man JEDE HERO-INI tanken kann ohne größere probleme und in tdm du so auf die mütze kriegst das du deinen char am liebsten in die tonne haun möchtest weil du permanent denkst du hättest den heiler aufm gewissen und merkst später erst das 2 gleven den heiler dem boden näher gebracht haben. 
Ich hab schon damals gesagt dann sollen se normalen raren Loot reinpacken damit es wieder ne faire ini is. Ihr wollt alle schnell durch ne Hero durch sein heult aber jetzt das tdm zu einfach is Oo. 
Leute denkt mal nach was ihr schreibt is ja unter aller kanone. Das einzige was ich Tdm zu verdanken hab is dat ich die Leidenschaft zu meinem deff-krieger wieder gefunden hab, weil ohne krieger war tdm immer ne fars weils grad als tankdruide keinen spass macht zu sehn wie der pyro einen zu 100% umbringt bei kael weil die grp vllt noch nicht so das bombenequip hat. Ich persönlich bevorzuge in ini´s das teamwork, den zusammenhalt und nich das der gegner mir 3 x 3500 schaden reinballert und mich dann auch noch 3 sekunden stunnt. 
Es ist ein spiel und sollte beherrschbar bleiben und fragt mal auf den rp-servern ob die leute mal kael thas gesehn haben, die antworten werden zu 90% nein sein, die leute gehen rar-equippt in tdm/-hero und hoffen darauf ihr equip zu verbessern werden aber mit perversen rep-kosten belohnt. Es soll ja anspruchsvoll sein aber nicht auf nur ein line-up gemünzt sein und schliesslich aufgrunddessen werden mehr cc-möglichkeiten ins spiel kommen wie das unsere eulen dann auch indoor-wurzeln können. 
Nur man findet nicht immer 1 krieger 1 mage 1 hexer 1 random-dd (bevorzugt range) 1 heiler (bevorzugt priester, da paladine nicht die top-gruppenheilung haben und druiden nicht so schnell wie der priester so immense schadenssummen heilen können).
Das war jetz ne rein subjektive zusammenstellung aber wenn ich dann schon lese im handelschannel (damals auf thrall) "suchen hunter für tdm-hero, equip sollte t5 und besser sein"
dann erfüllt mich das mit chronischem brechreiz weil es kann nich sein das es eine elite-ini gibt und die leute dann ekine möglichkeit bekommen da rein zu kommen obwohl sie skill haben (und nein ich hatte nie probleme rein zu kommen oder mitgenommen zu werden, nur wenn ihr schon rumheult denkt auch an andere, ich sag nur moonkins, vergelter oder frost-mages die im pve meist nicht sehr beliebt sind (zumindest tdm betreffend nicht gegen die leute die die klassen/speccungen spielen).
Ist meine meinung, wems nich passt der kann sich mit ner parkuhr unterhalten, vllt hilfts :x
MfG
Drago


----------



## therealcrow (17. Juli 2008)

Osse schrieb:


> es geht nicht darum imba zu sein. es geht darum, sich grundlegend mit wow auseinander zu setzen wenn man es schon spielen muss als casual. worin besteht da die problematik?
> 
> die casuals die ich erlebt habe, die in tdm scheitern und heulen... die scheitern nicht an der zeit die sie haben. die scheitern an ihrem eigenen verhalten. erklär mir was darin imba ist, als priester wenn tank und der priester schaden nehmen verbindene heilung zu nutzen, anstatt den tank oder sich selbst mit blitzheilungen krepieren zu lassen? was ist imba daran als tank vier mobs gleichzeitig zu tanken? was ist imba daran als dd nicht auf ungetankte mobs zu ballen? was ist imba daran, bevor man tdm hero geht, equipment zu sammeln für diese instanz?
> 
> ...




also erstens ich spiele das spiel seid 2,5 jahren und kenne mich gut aus. zweitens, warum darf ich nicht als gelegenheitsspieler auch tdm hc clearen ohne vorher x stunden farmen zu gehen ??? zumal so easy is sie nun auch net geworden. drittens, warum dürfen nur leute die stunden bis tage in dem spiel verbringen bestimmte sachen fertig bringen ??? zahlt ihr mehr beitrag ??? oder in besserer währung. viertens zum thema beschimpfen, mag sein das ich zu weit gegangen bin, aber ich habe es leid von einer verschwindend geringen menge von spielern zu hören: OH MANN DA FARM ICH MIR NEN WOLF FÜR XXX UND NU LÄUFT JEDER DAMIT RUM ...
das sit zum kotzen


----------



## Lillyan (17. Juli 2008)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> Also es gibt nu zu jedem Thema des Patches nen Whine-Thread aber diese "alles-soll-schwerer-einstellung" geht mir aufn nerv...


Also, ich spiele auf einem RP-PVE-Server und wir haben die Ini auf heroisch geschafft... es war relativ hart und man mußte sich mal zusammenreißen und sich konzentrieren, aber es war mal etwas herrausforderndes. Ich sage nicht, daß alles schwer sein sollte, aber es war mal eine schöne Herrausforderung im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen sehr leichten hero-Instanzen.

btw: Wenn du über deine Meinung nicht diskutieren will dann schreib sie nicht in ein Forum.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juli 2008)

Osse schrieb:


> die casuals die ich erlebt habe, die in tdm scheitern und heulen... die scheitern nicht an der zeit die sie haben. die scheitern an ihrem eigenen verhalten. erklär mir was darin imba ist, als priester wenn tank und der priester schaden nehmen verbindene heilung zu nutzen, anstatt den tank oder sich selbst mit blitzheilungen krepieren zu lassen? was ist imba daran als tank vier mobs gleichzeitig zu tanken? was ist imba daran als dd nicht auf ungetankte mobs zu ballen? was ist imba daran, bevor man tdm hero geht, equipment zu sammeln für diese instanz?



Ich spiel als Casuals seit relaease und habe eine Menge (!) 5 Instanzen von innen gesehen.
Ich habe als 70er einen Kriegertank einen Mage einen Schami und nen Hunter sowie im Mitt60er Bereich nen Priest udn nen Pala.

Also so ein wenig Ahnung hab ich von dem Spiel schon (nicht von Raids  das gebe ich gern zu)

Und trotzdem sind wir mit usnerer Stammgruppe (alle schon länger dabei und Hero Innie erfahren) an TDM normal gescheitert, und zwar an der 6er Event Gruppe vorm End Boss.
Udn warum?

Krieger Tank, Pala Heiler und nur ein CC. (+ Eisfalle)

Was braucht man aber für diese Stelle? Pala Tank und  Priesteheiler. Also geschissen. Nach 10 wipes haben wir es aufgegeben.
Mag ja sein, dass einige T5 / T6 equippte jetzt vor Lachen am Boden liegen, für mich war die Konsequenz, dass ich TDM von der Liste gestrichen habe udn ich habe sowohl hier im Forum als auch durch Erzählung gehört, dass es einigen anderen auch so ging an dieser Stelle. Vermutlich erzählt man das aber einfach nicht sogerne.
Grundlegende Fehler, wie du unterstellt haben wir keine gemacht. Antanken lassen, sheep drinnen lassen, Eisfalle reinbekommen und drinne lassen alles np.


----------



## Acastra (17. Juli 2008)

ich kann nur sagen das ich es schade finde. tdm hero war meiner meinung nach die anspruchsvollste hero und man konnte zumindest stolz sein sie geschafft zu haben, auch wenn man dabei reppkosten gefarmt hat. diese kann man jedoch direkt danach mit den daylies wieder wett machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlienGX (17. Juli 2008)

Ich war seit 2.4.3 nicht mehr in TDM... Kann mi9r vielleicht jemand sagen, was die Inni jetzt noch so viel einfacher macht? Keine Lust mir 13 Seiten durchzulesen ^^

Danke im Vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sindi (17. Juli 2008)

Kolleg von mir hat TDM hero ohne tank gemacht 4 dds und 1 healer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Deadman (17. Juli 2008)

therealcrow schrieb:


> also erstens ich spiele das spiel seid 2,5 jahren und kenne mich gut aus. zweitens, warum darf ich nicht als gelegenheitsspieler auch tdm hc clearen ohne vorher x stunden farmen zu gehen ??? zumal so easy is sie nun auch net geworden. drittens, warum dürfen nur leute die stunden bis tage in dem spiel verbringen bestimmte sachen fertig bringen ??? zahlt ihr mehr beitrag ??? oder in besserer währung. viertens zum thema beschimpfen, mag sein das ich zu weit gegangen bin, aber ich habe es leid von einer verschwindend geringen menge von spielern zu hören: OH MANN DA FARM ICH MIR NEN WOLF FÜR XXX UND NU LÄUFT JEDER DAMIT RUM ...
> das sit zum kotzen



Ich wollte mich dazu auch mal Melden weil ich mir sowas echt nicht anhören kann.Ist es nicht Normal wer mehr Arbeitet bekommt mehr Lohn oder ist es nicht so ? Also wird es doch auch den Leuten die mehr Zocken gegönnt das sie auch besser eq haben als die 0815 Gelegeheitsspieler. Ich sage nichts gegen Gelegenheitsspieler weil ich genug Gelegenheitsspieler kenne , aber wenn man keinen bock hat Stundenlang zu Farmen oder sich Eq zu farmen um in Tdm oder Gruul oder so zu gehen dann sollen sie es nicht tun und nicht die Ini nerven. Weil was sind den bitte Inis ohne Herausfoderungen ? Nichts es macht einfach keinen Spaß wenn man Brainafk durchlaufen kann. Naja jetzt bin ich fertig .

lg Black


----------



## PTK (17. Juli 2008)

noch käse zum whine?
is doch scheissegal was wie einfacher wird...
ihr habt eure anspruchsvollen raidinzen un fertig...
bei JEDEM aber auh JEDEM patch wird rumgewhinet-.-


----------



## Black_Deadman (17. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> noch käse zum whine?
> is doch scheissegal was wie einfacher wird...
> ihr habt eure anspruchsvollen raidinzen un fertig...
> bei JEDEM aber auh JEDEM patch wird rumgewhinet-.-




Ja und du whinst über die Whiner . Da liegt doch kein Unterschied.


----------



## ReWahn (17. Juli 2008)

therealcrow schrieb:


> also erstens ich spiele das spiel seid 2,5 jahren und kenne mich gut aus. zweitens, warum darf ich nicht als gelegenheitsspieler auch tdm hc clearen ohne vorher x stunden farmen zu gehen ??? zumal so easy is sie nun auch net geworden. drittens, warum dürfen nur leute die stunden bis tage in dem spiel verbringen bestimmte sachen fertig bringen ??? zahlt ihr mehr beitrag ??? oder in besserer währung. viertens zum thema beschimpfen, mag sein das ich zu weit gegangen bin, aber ich habe es leid von einer verschwindend geringen menge von spielern zu hören: OH MANN DA FARM ICH MIR NEN WOLF FÜR XXX UND NU LÄUFT JEDER DAMIT RUM ...
> das sit zum kotzen



Nieman hindert dich am clearen, das hängt nur von deinem Skill und dem deine Mitspieler ab. (Und es zeugt nicht gerae von skill, eine gruppe zusammenzustellen, die er ini nicht gewachsen ist oder dafür zu schlecht equipped ist). TdM hero ist auch mit einer gruppe schaffbar, die komplett blau equipped ist. wenn man 3 ccs dabei hat und jeder spielen kann. wenn u die ini nicht schaffst, fehlt dir entweder skill oder du hast ein schlechtes setup. und wer ie ini mit schlechtem setup machen will ist eben selbst schuld an wipes. aber dann zu heulen die ini sei zu schwer, nur weil ihr sie net schafft, ist einfach erbärmlich. von blizz ist es einfach nur erbärmlich, solchen idiotischen nerfforderungen von spielern auch noch nachzukommen...


----------



## Occasus (17. Juli 2008)

NAJA so einfach ist sie jetzt nun auch wieder nicht *duckundweg*

*kurzauftauch* xD *schowidaweg*


----------



## scy2312 (17. Juli 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> NAJA so einfach ist sie jetzt nun auch wieder nicht *duckundweg*
> 
> *kurzauftauch* xD *schowidaweg*




i lol´d


----------



## Tja (18. Juli 2008)

Habe mir lange überlegt, och ich zu dem Thema noch was sagen sollte, aber das Gesülze und die hemmungslose Arroganz der sog. "ich tue nichts - will alles" Zocker nervt wohl nicht nur mich.  Hier mal ein paar Klarstellungen:

*1. HEROISCHE Instanzen*

Hirn einschalten - weshalb hat Blizzard diese wohl eingeführt?

RICHTIG, damit man eine Vorbereitung auf die Raids hat bzw. sich entsprechend ausstatten kann, DAS war auch der Grund, weshalb die heroischen Instanzen eine gewisse Rufstufe voraussetzten. So konnte sicher gestellt werden, dass jeder, der rein geht, zumindest über das Grundequip verfügt und somit eine realistische Chance erhält, die Instanz komplett zu säubern. 

Es war sowas von vorhersehbar, dass die Dauerwhiner (und nein ihr seid nicht die Mehrheit, sondern nur penetrante Nörgler, die den Ruf von Spielern die über nicht viel Zeit verfügen, aber trotzdem Skill haben und Herausforderungen suchen, in den Dreck ziehen), damit nicht klar kommen würden. Was macht Blizzard? Sie setzen die Zugangsbedingungen herab und was passiert? Die Leute rennen teilweise mit erschreckend minderwertigem Equip rein, etliche Versuche schlagen fehl, anstatt an sich bzw. dem Equip zu arbeiten, wird so lange rumgeheult, bis es selbst Blizzard zu blöd wird und die Babies ihre Kinderinstanzen bekommen. 

*2. Neid + Arroganz*

Wenn man sich durchliest, wie rufmordernd teilweise über Nihilum & Co. hergezogen wird, erkennt man schnell den wahren Grund für das ganze Geweine. Die Leute sind nicht bereit, sich mit ihrer Klasse, anderen Spielern auseinanderzusetzen und schimpfen daher auf alles und jeden, der/die mehr erreicht, als sie selber. Dass diese Leute aber genau so ihre 13 € zahlen und genau so Anspruch auf ETWAS Content haben, interessiert die Gegenseite überhaupt nicht. Dann kommen eben so Argumente "die Zone muß auch für blau equipte schaffbar sein, ich bin 70 also habe ich skill _-->LOL"...

Skill != Zeit 

Wenn man natürlich weltweit vorne mitspielen will, wird man sowohl Zeit als auch Skill brauchen. Das ist dann für diese Gruppe erneut ein Grund, über Nihilum, SK & Co. in einer Art und Weise herzuziehen, welche wohl jeder Beschreibung spottet und in meinen Augen Rufmord (strafbar) gleichkommt.

*3. Gönnen*

Auch dieses Argument ist lächerlich. Die fortgeschrittenen Spieler hatten außerhalb des Raids: TDM herosch und dann eben ST, SW  - habe schon von einigen gehört, dass der Rest zu Tode generft wurde. 

Die anderen haben bis auf diesen geringen Inhalt sämtlichen Spielinhalt und heulen immer noch? Daran sieht man deutlich, wer arrogant, selbstsüchtig und scheinbar rl unfähig ist. 


*4. Zu einem anderen Spiel gehen....*

Ja bitte tut es, dann wird wow wenigstens irgendwann wieder über dem üblichen Kindergartenniveau anzusiedeln sein und sich Raidgilden nicht mehr der Reihe nach auflösen bzw. als normale Gilden weiterspielen. 

Während der klassichen Wowzeiten wurde sich über zu wenig Herausforderung außerhalb der Raids aufgeregt, nun versuchte Blizzard eine zu bringen und was wird gemacht? Die Kiddies heulen wieder rum. Hätte Blizzard etwas mehr Rückgrat, würden sie dieses Geweine einfach überhören und ihren Weg durchziehen und das behinhaltet mit Sicherheit auch, Inhalt für Leute, welche 100% aus ihrer Klasse herausholen wollen und mehr Einsatz als "zieh mich mal, ist mir zu schwierig, ich gebe auf" erwarten. 

Wem das Ganze zu schwierig, anspruchsvoll ist, der kann ja immer noch zu Hdro etc. wechseln, hält euch KEINER auf. 

*5. HEROISCHE Marken*

Komisch, trotz dieser Marken reicht das Equip nicht?! Tja, dann liegt es aber nicht am Equip sondern an der eigenen Unfähigkeit. Dann muß man sich eben wie alle anderen auch, hocharbeiten indem man einfachere Instanzen macht, bis man eben irgendwann auch TDM heroisch packt. 

*6. Mehrheit - Minderheit*


Vollkommener Schwachsinn. 

Jene, welche hier mit ihren nicht vorhandenen DEUTSCH Kenntnissen (es heißt nicht ABA sondern ABER) und Schimpfwörtern um sich werfen, zählen zu einer penetranten aber leider sehr sehr lauten Minderheit. Das hat auch nichts mit Gelegenheits oder Prospieler zu tun, es sind einfach Leute, die alles in den ****** geschoben bekommen wollen, ohne auch nur einen Finger zu rühren. Da kommen dann meist so Sachen wie "zieh mich mal <Instanz einsetzen> - Nein - arrogantes Ar.... - heraus"

*7. Osse*

Einer der besten Beiträge, welche ich je im gesamten WoW Forum lesen durfte, danke dafür. 

ps: So ein Spiel würde ich mir auch wünschen, wird Zeit, dass sowas wieder auf den Markt kommt. 

*8. Fazit*

Freue mich schon auf die kommenden Flames, Beschimpfungen, ist mir aber egal. Und nur fürs Protokoll, mich betrifft diese Änderung nicht, aber es werden wieder einige deswegen aufhören und somit die FL wieder einige nette Leute verlieren.

Ich bin auch MEILEN hinter Nihilum & Co. aber das ist mir egal, die zocken mehr als ich und verdienen es daher, Content zu sehen, welchen ich nie zu Gesicht bekommen werde. Wer das Aufwands vs. Leistungsprinzip nicht versteht, ist in E-Sport tauglichen MMORPG's sowieso FALSCH. 

Das war aber auch das Letzte, was ich zu diesem mit arroganten Sülzern vollgestopften Thema zu sagen habe.


----------



## Arben (18. Juli 2008)

Sehr schöner Beitrag Tja. Seh ich quasi genauso. 

Allerdings ist WoW kein E-Sportstaugliches MMOPG. Es fehlt die Balance. Und  NEIN, das Stein-, Schere-, Papierprinzip ist nich Balanced. Zumindstens wenn man vom PvP ausgeht, welches ja von Blizz und anscheinend genügend anderen Spielern als WarcraftCounterStrikeDeathMatch angesehen wird...

Und das mit dem Nerfen wird wohl nie ein Ende haben. Niemand macht mehr Whineposts als eben jene Spieler die trotz hoher Spielzeiten nicht das erreichen was sie sich vorstellen. Das das an ihnen liegen könnte kommt diesen Spielern aber nicht in den Sinn, also ist es das Spiel.

Spieldoof -> Whinepost -> Spiel einfacher -> Spiel für jene genannten Spieler besser (Für jeden RP'ler oder jeden, der das Prinzip von WoW gerallt hat somit uninteressant und doof) - Whineposts der anderen Fraktion von Spielern -> ETC.


----------



## Tongaro (18. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Aussage: Eine Innie ist schwer oder sie ist leicht ist so ohnehin nichts wert.
> 
> Beispiel:
> Kloster: Ins Kloster gehe ich mit meinem 70er Mage allein rein..ergo  leichte Innie?
> ...



Einer der wohl vernüftigsten Posts diese Fadens. <3


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Juli 2008)

also die nerfs die in patchnotes stehen hören sich nich gravierend an...


----------



## Ashnaeb (18. Juli 2008)

RoterOktober schrieb:


> Wie es Ohrensammler schon sagte, zu 90% mimimi von Kiddies die anderen nicht mal den Dreck unterm Fingernagel gönnen, oder sich anscheinend an einigen Pixelgegenständen hochziehen. Abgesehen davon, kommt doch eh bald neuer Content, wo sich wieder die Spreu vomm Weizen trennt - oder ist es die Angst dann wieder 2 Wochen in der Schule unentschuldigt zu fehlen, nur damit man wieder mal eine Hero Ini schafft und dann im Pausenhof rumprotzen kann, das man auf einer Festplatte ein etwa 0,2 kb grosses Teil gespeichert hat?



Immer das Gehacke auf die Kiddies! Du bedienst einen Haufen Klischees, da wird einem ja übel. Es gibt immer und überall Fanboys, was hat das mit dem Alter zu tun? Einer gibt halt mit WoW an, der andere mit seinem Auto oder seiner Ollen, ich find beides albern. Und deshalb perlt sowas ab. 



RoterOktober schrieb:


> Und dann dieses Gelabber, das war nur für super- imba Typen, die alle so highskilled sind, das Chuck Norris ne Gänsehaut von bekommt. Ich hoffe ihr habt Verständnis für den unterwürfigen Pöbel, der nicht nur für ein PC Game leben kann und sich den ganzen Tag damit auseinandersetzen kann, wann er eine Taste drückt. Zu 95% könnt ihr mal davon ausgehen das jeder sein Bestes gibt wenn er schon seine Freizeit mit einem SPIEL verbringt, bitte habt Verständnis das nach einem gewissen Zeitraum die Entwickler auch diesen unterentwickelten Lolies und Noobbs wie ihr overskilled People sie mitleidig betitelt, mal eine Möglichkeit geben etwas mehr vom Content des Spiels zu sehen ohne gleich dafür Arbeit und Familie aufzugeben, unnd wieder von Mutti den Teller an den Tisch gestelllt zu bekommen, nur damit auch ja kein VIP Event für ProGamer mehr verpasst.



Die Questanleitung für den Wald von Elwynn findest Du woanders. Hier wird eben über Endgamecontent diskutiert. Ich verschwende nicht den ganzen Tag mit WoW, und hab trotzdem fast alles schon gesehen, Hyal und BT will ich noch. Da bleibt dann ersma nix über. Ich möchte auch gerne mal ne schöne 5er machen, ich hab nicht immer gleich 25 oder 40 Leute parat. Wenn Du frustriert bist, weil Du immer noch in Tanaris hängst, heul woanders.




RoterOktober schrieb:


> Edith: und da ich mir sicher bin das jetzt gleich das geflame anggeht, nur zu, ich bin mittlerweile alt genug das mich sowas nur mehr ein müdes lächeln kostet. Ich steige jetzt in mein reales Auto, gehe in meine reale Arbeit, gebe am Nachmittag mein reales Geld für was reales aus und pimpere vorm schlafen eine reale Frau - während ich euch wahrscheinlich noch immer aufregt wie derb doof die Spieleentwickler sind, das sie nicht nur mehr für die Spitze des Eisbergs programmieren. mein Beileid! lol



Was ist das denn für ein blablabla? 



RoterOktober schrieb:


> Wenn man sich hier die Postts von manchen ansieht könnte man meinen das die vom Internetraum der Klapse schreiben. Sowas von zum Teil Überheblichkeit und Egozentrik hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gesehen.



Vom Internetraum der Klapse ?!? Wer ist denn hier bitteschön arrogant? 


Nicht nur dass Dein Post Gewhine und Mimimimi auf die Spitze treiben heisst, find ichs doch echt übertrieben polemisch, was Du da zusammenschreibselst.  Kurz vor der Arbeit scheint Dir offensichtlich in Deinem geilen RL der Kamm zu schwellen? Auch den dezenten Hinweis auf Dein Alter und dass Du (angeblich) eine Frau hast, beeindruckt mich wenig, so frisch bin ich auch nicht mehr. Ganz offensichtlich zählst Du für mich ein ganz normales RL auf, wo ist das denn überhaupt erwähnenswert? Geht wohl 99% der Leute so, Arbeit hin, Olle her. 
Klingt jetzt auch nicht so aufregend bei Dir. Glaub fast nicht, dass Du mehr Leben hast als andere.

Bin ja sonst keen Freund großer Worte, aber zu diesem Bullshit musste ich mich dann doch mal was ausführlicher melden.

Peace!


----------



## Osse (18. Juli 2008)

Vesber schrieb:


> Du versuchst anderen zu sagen wie sie das Spiel zu spielen haben. Nur sollte jeder es spielen dürfen wie er für richtig hält solange er nicht gegen AGB oder Richtlinien verstösst.
> 
> Vieles von dem was Du schreibst hab ich getan, ich lese grundsätzlich Questtexte weil sie bei WoW mit das einzige sind was etwas Story bietet, ich habe die meisten Instanzen gesehen und die Ony habe ich auch verhauen. Naxx und Co. leider nicht, weil sich kaum noch jemand dafür interessiert. Und wenn mal ein Schlachtzug zustande kommt dann scheitert der trotzdem weil so viele Leute dabei sind die denken sie wären die Größten und könnten des mit links machen, nebenbei noch telefonieren und nach der Pizza im Ofen gucken.
> 
> Du bist genau wie alle anderen Poster auch, mich eingeschlossen... Du verallgemeinerst. Aber denkst Du hast den Masterplan.



ach nu misch ich mich doch wieder ein, nachdem so viel an meine person gerichtet wurde.

dieses Recht, daß du in deinem post ansprichst, habe ich ab dem Punkt, in dem mir und anderen spielern erzählt wurde wie wir zu spielen haben und vorallem wie wir uns ihnen gegenüber zu verhalten haben. 
Abgesehen davon ist es mir relativ latte, wie jemand spielt. nur habe ich je nachdem wie er spielt keine lust auf ihn. und dann wird der unfähige spieler halt aus der gruppe geschmissen oder gar nicht erst eingeladen. 
und wenn diese leute dann fragen, warum sie so behandelt werden und jede raid gilde bei der sie sich bewerben ne absage erteilt, kann man ihnen ja ruhig die wahrheit sagen. und wenn man damit nicht leben kann, sollte man vielleicht etwas am eigenen spielstil ändern, statt zu heulen. 

In diesem Thread wurde schon so oft von toleranz gesprochen... nur leider nehmen hier die meisten diese toleranz nur für sich selbst in anspruch anstatt sich selbst ebenso zu verhalten. 

Was deine Raids angeht... Pech für dich. Such dir halt leute die zu dem schwierigkeitsgrad der instanzen und deiner spielweise und zielen passen. oder beschwer dich bei blizzard, daß nen nerf her muss. Aber von leuten, die sich für den King halten und es nicht sind, war in diesem thread ja bis jetzt nicht die rede.



therealcrow schrieb:


> also erstens ich spiele das spiel seid 2,5 jahren und kenne mich gut aus. zweitens, warum darf ich nicht als gelegenheitsspieler auch tdm hc clearen ohne vorher x stunden farmen zu gehen ??? zumal so easy is sie nun auch net geworden. drittens, warum dürfen nur leute die stunden bis tage in dem spiel verbringen bestimmte sachen fertig bringen ??? zahlt ihr mehr beitrag ??? oder in besserer währung. viertens zum thema beschimpfen, mag sein das ich zu weit gegangen bin, aber ich habe es leid von einer verschwindend geringen menge von spielern zu hören: OH MANN DA FARM ICH MIR NEN WOLF FÜR XXX UND NU LÄUFT JEDER DAMIT RUM ...
> das sit zum kotzen



Ja genau das hatte ich ja schon angesprochen. Seit 2.5 Jahren ist dir also nicht aufgefallen, daß man in WoW bis jetzt nicht mit ner uneingespielten random gruppe aus schlechten spielern und schrottigem equip direkt den content angehen kann, der am ende der expansion steht. was kommt denn als nächstes? nen paar monate vor wotlk sind alle raidbosse solo zu legen von nem level 2 char, damit jeder die mal sieht, auch wenn er keinen bock hat was dafür zu tun? 
So easy ist sie nun auch nicht geworden? Mit ner fitten gruppe schafft man die instanz ohne wipe in locker unter einer Stunde wenn man sich konzentriert. und das nur mit equip aus kara, pvp und hero marken. Und nun wurde sie auch noch generft... ja so einfach ist sie jetzt bestimmt nicht. 
Und Erfolg in WoW basiert nun mal zu einem Teil auf investierter Zeit. Wer wenig Zeit investiert, ist halt langsamer als leute die viel zeit investieren. Ich hab Khel vor BC auch nicht gelegt obwohl ich das gerne getan hätte, obwohl einige auf meinem alten server zumindest an dem dran standen. Fang ich nun an zu heulen? Nö ich besuch ihn einfach auf 70 weil mich der Encounter und die Lore interessiert hat. Die Items sind nutzlos, aber wen kümmerts? Was ist nun für euch so wichtig daran TDM hero zu schaffen. Die Instanz rennt euch genauso wenig weg wie mir Naxx? Thema Itemgeilheit bei den bösen Raidern wieder.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich spiel als Casuals seit relaease und habe eine Menge (!) 5 Instanzen von innen gesehen.
> Ich habe als 70er einen Kriegertank einen Mage einen Schami und nen Hunter sowie im Mitt60er Bereich nen Priest udn nen Pala.
> 
> Also so ein wenig Ahnung hab ich von dem Spiel schon (nicht von Raids  das gebe ich gern zu)
> ...



Du hast 5 Instanzen besucht? Sollte das Ironie sein? Ich steh da grade auf dem Schlauch. 

Was die 6er Gruppe angeht... ich brauch mit meinem Druiden Tank da keinen CC. Was ich brauche ist einfach nur ein Heiler der aufpasst und für das niveau der instanz equipt ist und dd`s die das ziel nuken, daß ich dafür markiert habe. liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, daß ich zum beispiel elementar schamanen kenne, die einen mob solo kiten können bis er tot ist. und schurken, die mit cloak/evade/blenden/stuns ebenfalls einen non hero mob solo packen. ach ja... und das ich mehr als einen mob sicher tanken kann. und da trägt keiner von t6. die leute beschäftigen sich halt einfach mit ihren chars, was echt nicht viel zeit kostet. 

aber was ich wirklich nicht verstehe, ist dieser mangel an ehrgeiz... 10 wipes mit einer gruppe an nem boss und nie wieder rein? mag ja sein, daß ich als raider da ne andere sicht zu habe... aber das ist doch grade daß was den spaß am spiel ausmacht. das gefühl nen boss endlich zu beherrschen... sehen wie er die gruppe bei 1% wiped, direkt wieder rein zu rennen und ihn endlich im dreck zu sehen. das selbe im pvp... wenn mich einer immer wieder in duellen mit seinem hexer besiegt, dann mach ich duelle gegen ihn bis ich ihn wenigstens einmal umgehauen habe. 

so und das wars nun wirklich endgültig. ist nichts davon euch gegenüber böse gemeint, aber ich kann eure sichtweise einfach nicht nachvollziehen. habs ausreichend probiert meiner meinung nach nun.

edit: gru0 noch an ibns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mike1524 (18. Juli 2008)

also was ich bisher von einigen gelesen habe ist doch echt... lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber dieser nerf war echt zuviel des guten... wenn man die ini nicht schafft sollte man vl mal ein paar einfachere inis versuchen und sich dort eq besorgen aber dann rumheulen und die anderen die sich ihr equip erarbeiten mussten runter zu machen ist zuviel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und wenn die casuals mich jez flamen wollen nur zu... ihr bekommt eh schon genug in den arsch geschoben und dann auch noch die HERO marken.... die sachen die ihr dafuer bekommt sind t5/t6 eqstand also weniger flamen/whinen und mehr denken...
GENAU deshalb gibt es die inis auch normal und HEROISCH... heroisch ist fuer die die auch etwas geleistet haben und es verdient haben die dropps daraus zu bekommen

jaja hab scheisse zamgeschrieben bin aber schon etwas muede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maximolider (18. Juli 2008)

bin auch müde,aber da ich noch arbeite kann ich auch schreiben....
ihr habt bestimmt recht wenn gesagt wird,das man als casual wie ich wieder einer bin nachdem ich das raiden in einer netten gilde aufgegeben habe,das man dann halt nicht den ganzen content zu sehen bekommt und das ist auch ok so....
hört nur bitte auf mit diesem ständigem"erarbeiten". das geht nunmal garnicht,ist und bleibt ein spiel hier,und so gut funktioniert das epicgebläse im pve-bereich auchnicht,die marken wollen erstmal erspielt sein um sich t5/6 klamotten zu   holen.da reicht einmal die woche kara kaum für aus.
es lässt sich nunmal nicht von der hand weisen,das der großteil der spieler casuals sind,und so wird auch das spiel von blizz in zukunft weiter aufgebaut,nach einiger zeit werden die meisten innis und raids generft werden,aber wen störts?
wenn man es vorher geschafft hat kann man doch stolz sein auf seinen skill/ausrüstungsstand/gilde,soll doch reichen.
und die letzten 3 raidinnis bleiben doch schwer,kann mir nicht vorstellen,das die von den ganzen casuals auch mal eben so durchgespielt werden.wohl erst,wenn 4 wochen vor dem lichking dort auch generft wird... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also,mal alle locker durch den schlüpfer atmen,es ist und bleibt ein spiel,egal,wie ernst der einzelne es nimmt.
am rande noch eine bemerkung....es wird von blizz doch nur soviel getan,damit die millionen von casuals am ball bleiben,daran sollte jeder hier denken,oder glaubt ihr im ernst,das noch viele erweiterungen und neue innis kommen werden,wenn es nur von 500000 raidern(den ernsthaften) gespielt wird? glaube kaum.....

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## mofsens (18. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich spiel als Casuals seit relaease und habe eine Menge (!) 5 Instanzen von innen gesehen.
> Ich habe als 70er einen Kriegertank einen Mage einen Schami und nen Hunter sowie im Mitt60er Bereich nen Priest udn nen Pala.
> 
> Also so ein wenig Ahnung hab ich von dem Spiel schon (nicht von Raids  das gebe ich gern zu)
> ...




du spielst seit dem release, hast 4 70chars un 2 mitte 60er un nennst dich dennoch casual zocker? o.O


----------



## Mike1524 (18. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich spiel als Casuals seit relaease und habe eine Menge (!) 5 Instanzen von innen gesehen.
> Ich habe als 70er einen Kriegertank einen Mage einen Schami und nen Hunter sowie im Mitt60er Bereich nen Priest udn nen Pala.
> 
> Also so ein wenig Ahnung hab ich von dem Spiel schon (nicht von Raids  das gebe ich gern zu)
> ...


t5/t6?? ich frag mich was du fuern skill hast...
bin da mit paar leuten aus meiner gilde reingegangen und wir hatten d3/t4 eq und haben die ini locker gepackt...
naja wie die meisten leute sagen SKILL>EQUIP
und wenn du seit release spielst und soviele 70er hast solltest du genug skill haben um so ne ini zu schaffen...
und tdm normal war schon vor dem nerf ein witz


----------



## Dragonfire64 (18. Juli 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Also, ich spiele auf einem RP-PVE-Server und wir haben die Ini auf heroisch geschafft... es war relativ hart und man mußte sich mal zusammenreißen und sich konzentrieren, aber es war mal etwas herrausforderndes. Ich sage nicht, daß alles schwer sein sollte, aber es war mal eine schöne Herrausforderung im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen sehr leichten hero-Instanzen.
> 
> btw: Wenn du über deine Meinung nicht diskutieren will dann schreib sie nicht in ein Forum.



Sanlara es geht nich dadrum das ich nich mit mir diskutieren lasse, ich hasse nur das rumgeflame mancher...btt: Das du das geschafft hast is super ich selber war damals auf "die aldor" und da waren einige die sich im allgemein ausgelassen haben so sachen wie "gibts ne gruppe dies auch durch tdm schafft" usw. da kannste doch schon von ableiten das da nix geht oder? alles andere hab ich ja schon beschrieben, es ist nunmal fakt das ein paar inis sicherlich keine überarbeitung gebraucht hätten aber ganz ehrlich ich möchte nich in blizzards haut stecken die ganzen hero´s zu balancen Oo stell dir vor von 9 millionen spielern sagen 4,51 millionen: nerft tdm weils zu schwer is, dann find ichs nur logisch das sie drauf eingehn und ich selber finde wie gesagt das es auch nötig war, aber das wodrüber wir grad debattiern weiss in 2 wochen eh keiner mehr o.o Oder weisst du noch wann arka hero generft wurde weil herold horizontiss beide laser auf ein und den selben spieler gepackt hat und dieser nicht mehr gegenzuheilen war? Na? Natürlich nich, weils keinen mehr intressiert/man sich damit abgefunden hat, ich selber bin froh drüber das es so ist und wie gesagt nicht jeder hat ne stammgruppe für hero´s wie hier öfters angesprochen und ich finde es sollte auch für rdm´s noch im berecih des möglichen sein die ini zu clearen. Und den leuten fehlts ja nich unbedingt an skill, aber aus erfahrung weiss ich das ich zu anfang mancher instanzen schon dachte, oje was ne noob grp O.O nach einem wipe dann wie durch butter wipefrei durch die hero durch. Da fehlt einfach das eingespielt sein und ich hab schon oft erlebt das grad die heiler aufgeben und sagen "ne, tdm geh ich nich mehr, krieg ich ne gleve bin ich eh am boden" und so wars ja teilweise auch, das war das was ich damit versucht hab zu sagen...


----------



## Jupptitan (18. Juli 2008)

Also ich war begeisterter PvE Spieler, hab meinen Druiden hochgespielt, meinen Krieger, meine Jäger... aber dnk der Patches mache ich mittlerweile 2x in der Woche 2-3 BG´s.... alles andere ist witzlos geworden.

Warum TdM nerfen? Auf alleria sind den ganzen Tag Leute TdM-Heroisch mit random-Gruppen rein. Konnte also net zu schwer sein. Und CC is da wirklich net von nöten gewesen wenn man nen guten tank dabei hatte.

Naja, über solche Sachen wie Mount ab 30 etc. was da noch alles gekommen ist reden wir mal net.
Aber noch ein Patch in so einer art und WoW hat wieder nen Spieler weniger.


----------



## Maximolider (18. Juli 2008)

naja....
was ich genauso schlimm,bzw noch schlimmer als das "arbeiten" hier in wow finde sind die aussagen/drohungen"noch so ein patch und ich höre auf".
da fällt mir nur immer ein:dann bitte..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
entspannt euch dochmal,ist doch klar,das es einfacher wird vor dem addon,ich finde zb reiten ab 30 richtig gut zum twinken oder für die anfänger...
aber da ist es wieder mit der missgunst und schwarzem unterm fingernagel...mir ist und bleibt es egal,was andere erreichen und alles "geschenkt" bekommen,mein spielspaß wird doch dadurch nicht im geringsten gemindert.selbst wenn ich länger dafür spielen musste.was solls.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so,bin erstmal schlafen,mal sehen,was es dann hier neues gibt..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## DRancer1989 (18. Juli 2008)

Ich bin der selben Meinung TDM war zumindestens auf Hero mal ne 5-Mann Ini wo man noch ein bissle ausprobieren musste vorallem bei der Priesterin, aber nach dem ganzen nerven war ich mal wieder drin und "LOL" da kann jetzt jeder NOOB rein und sich die Epics holen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maximolider (18. Juli 2008)

ach gottchen,wie furchtbar...die ganzen bösen noobs,die meinen spaß schmälern in meinem spiel....böse,böse und noch dreimal böse..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Juli 2008)

mofsens schrieb:


> du spielst seit dem release, hast 4 70chars un 2 mitte 60er un nennst dich dennoch casual zocker? o.O




ähmm also mal echt, in 3 1/2 Jahren ist das auch als Casual nun wirklich keine Kunst, grade wenn man nicht raiden geht.
Twinken ist das was man als Casual am ehsten machen kann weil man da auch mal mit nur 1 Stunde was reißen kann



Mike1524 schrieb:


> t5/t6?? ich frag mich was du fuern skill hast...
> bin da mit paar leuten aus meiner gilde reingegangen und wir hatten d3/t4 eq und haben die ini locker gepackt...
> naja wie die meisten leute sagen SKILL>EQUIP
> und wenn du seit release spielst und soviele 70er hast solltest du genug skill haben um so ne ini zu schaffen...
> und tdm normal war schon vor dem nerf ein witz



Ich hab kein T5/T6,  lies mein Post einfach mal richtig ( Ich hab Hero Marken + Craft+ AH+ Hero Innie Drop Sachen an)
Und dass ich genug skill haben sollte sehe ich genauso wie du, da es aber trotzdem nicht klappt is die Innie eben zu schwer. Q.e.d.



Osse schrieb:


> Du hast 5 Instanzen besucht? Sollte das Ironie sein? Ich steh da grade auf dem Schlauch.
> 
> Was die 6er Gruppe angeht... ich brauch mit meinem Druiden Tank da keinen CC. Was ich brauche ist einfach nur ein Heiler der aufpasst und für das niveau der instanz equipt ist und dd`s die das ziel nuken, daß ich dafür markiert habe. liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, daß ich zum beispiel elementar schamanen kenne, die einen mob solo kiten können bis er tot ist. und schurken, die mit cloak/evade/blenden/stuns ebenfalls einen non hero mob solo packen. ach ja... und das ich mehr als einen mob sicher tanken kann. und da trägt keiner von t6. die leute beschäftigen sich halt einfach mit ihren chars, was echt nicht viel zeit kostet.
> 
> aber was ich wirklich nicht verstehe, ist dieser mangel an ehrgeiz... 10 wipes mit einer gruppe an nem boss und nie wieder rein? mag ja sein, daß ich als raider da ne andere sicht zu habe... aber das ist doch grade daß was den spaß am spiel ausmacht. das gefühl nen boss endlich zu beherrschen... sehen wie er die gruppe bei 1% wiped, direkt wieder rein zu rennen und ihn endlich im dreck zu sehen.



1) 5er Instanzen sollte das natürlich heissen nicht 5 Instanzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2) Kein Ele Schami und kein Schurke in meiner Stammgruppe
3) Ja nach 10 Wipes höre ich dann gern mal auf. Da sind wir wieder bei dem Punkt der uns für immer trennen wird (im Spiel) Ich spiele aus Spaß und den hatte ich da nimmer, für Leute wie dich ist das "harte Arbeit" und auf Arbeit wäre ich auch hartnäckiger


----------



## Lapilatus (18. Juli 2008)

Also hier wurde ja schon sehr viel dikutiert und meine meinung dazu ist ,dass nur derjenige was erreichen sollte der auch zeit dafür investiert jeder der sich selber als causal beschreibt und trotzdem das gleiche haben will wie einer der sagen wir mal seine freizeit mit wow verbringt, wird dieses niemals erreichen können. Ihr seid aber mit dem umstand zufrieden und bezahlt auch dafür monatlich ,also wenn es euch so stört das progamer oder progilden so viel erreichen und man gewisse ziele nur mit viel zeit erreichen kann dann hört lieber auf denn wow ist nach meienr meinung ein spiel in dem man viel erreichen kann mit entsprechender zeit und wie gesagt wer kaum spielt wird auch kaum was vom content sehen ist nunmal so^^.

Wenn ihr TDM Hero schaffen wollte dann farmt ihr halt die anderen hero ini'S oder macht bg ,wie auch immer da gibt es genug gutes zeug womit man mit einer ordentlichen ,charakerterbeherschenden truppe auch tdm hero schafft denke ich^^.

Und als Tipp macht lieber PVP denn so lernt ihr eure klasse am besten zu spielen und für die unterschiedlichsten situation zu gebrauchen^^.


----------



## MaddyM (18. Juli 2008)

Hach... ich hatte mich ja auch schon mehr oder weniger ausgeklinkt, aber ich kanns nur zu gerne wiederholen..

DANKE, OSSE und Tja für eure letzten Beiträge. Sehr schön beschrieben mit der sehr sehr lauten MINDERHEIT *gg*

Und nun ist gut

BTT: Die ini war schon nicht so schwer vor dem Nerf, wenn, wie schon so oft gesagt, das Setup und die Charbeherrschung der Gruppe stimmte... Punkt aus Ende.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (18. Juli 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Es war sowas von vorhersehbar, dass die Dauerwhiner (und nein ihr seid nicht die Mehrheit, sondern nur penetrante Nörgler, die den Ruf von Spielern die über nicht viel Zeit verfügen, aber trotzdem Skill haben und Herausforderungen suchen, in den Dreck ziehen), damit nicht klar kommen würden.



Wenn Blizz ein ordentlich strukturiertes Unternehmen ist, dann werden sie Statistiken führen und wissen, wieviele Spieler am Tag eine Instanz betreten und auch den Endboss gelegt haben. Bist Du schon mal auf den Gedanken gekommen, daß manche Nerfs nicht unbedingt aufgrund der Weinerei Deiner penetranten Minderheitennörgler zustande kommen, sondern auf nachvollziehbaren Statistiken beruhen?

Im Beispiel TdM kann das heißen, daß festgestellt werden kann, daß der überwiegende Teil der Gruppen es nicht bis zum Ende geschafft hat und zudem die Instanz kaum mehr besucht wird. Was wird dann ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen tun? Auf die nur einen kleinen Teil der Kunden ausmachenden "Hardcores" Rücksicht nehmen oder lieber die Mehrheit bedienen? 

Was die "nörgelnde Minderheit" betrifft: Ich weiß nicht, ob die 40 Jungs und Mädels in meiner Gilde repräsentativ sind, aber denen sind die Nerfs etc. sowas von absolut scheißegal (und die haben nicht mal ein Interesse daran, hier oder anderswo etwas dazu zu lesen geschweige denn zu schreiben). Mounts ab 30? Nett, so kommen unsere Twinker schneller ans Ziel! "Itementwertung?" Das Zeuch hatte doch nie einen Wert - und was interessiert es uns, was die anderen machen oder haben! Die, die sich hier oder im Off-Forum darüber aufregen oder auch nicht, sind die absolute Minderheit - und selbstverständlich wissen das auch die Leute bei Blizzard; und sie werden sich mit Sicherheit nicht an diesem Geschreibsel orientieren, sondern sich auf andere Hilfsmittel verlassen.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Matago (18. Juli 2008)

Halöchen Ich find euch alle ja sooooo *KNUFFIG* !!


Wenn man sich hier die Beiträge durchliest würde man Denken über 90% der WOW Spieler
haben Illidan schon down.

Die Beiträge strotzen nur so von Buah TDM Hero ist so einfach und Hyjal so einfach, Archimonde pffffffft
Opfer, Tempfel man kann ich ja quasi alleine machen, die Bosse "OOOOOPPPPFEEEERRRR",
und Illidan man so OOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPFFFFFFFEEEEEEERRRRRRRR der fällt ja quasi schon
von alleine um wenn man einmal ganz kurz *BUH* schreit. "OPFER"

Und wer diese OPFER nicht schaffen kann ist ja so ein NOOB und hat kein Skill "VVVEEERRRSSAAAAGGGGEEERRRR".

Also ich bin auf dem SERVER Shattrath, dieser hat ca. 10.000 Spieler in Worten Zehn Tausend
und es gibt in Moment sage und schreibe 4 Gilden die Illidan down haben. Also sagen wir mal ca 100 bis 150 Spieler.
Vor drei Monaten war es sogar nur eine einzige Gilde die Illidan down hatte.

Also nochmal zum mitschreiben so ca. ein bis anderthalb Jahre nach dem erscheinen von BC gab es auf Shattrath nur
eine Gilde die Illidan down hatte. (aber er ist ja soooooooooooooooooo einfach)
Und ich glaube ehrlich nicht dass es auf anderen Servern sooo viel anders aussieht.
(oder vielleicht doch und alle Versager sind auf Shattrath)

So wenn man das jetzt hochrechnet also von 10000 Spielern haben ca. 100 Illidan down dann
entspricht das ungefähr *1%*.

Das hiesse die restlichen 99% machen alle was falsch, man solche Versager schaffen es nichtmal diese
OOOOPPPPPFFFFERRRRR down zu kriegen.

So und jetzt könnt ihr mich ruhig zuflamen


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Juli 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Wenn Blizz ein ordentlich strukturiertes Unternehmen ist, dann werden sie Statistiken führen und wissen, wieviele Spieler am Tag eine Instanz betreten und auch den Endboss gelegt haben. Bist Du schon mal auf den Gedanken gekommen, daß manche Nerfs nicht unbedingt aufgrund der Weinerei Deiner penetranten Minderheitennörgler zustande kommen, sondern auf nachvollziehbaren Statistiken beruhen?
> 
> *Im Beispiel TdM kann das heißen, daß festgestellt werden kann, daß der überwiegende Teil der Gruppen es nicht bis zum Ende geschafft hat und zudem die Instanz kaum mehr besucht wird. Was wird dann ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen tun? Auf die nur einen kleinen Teil der Kunden ausmachenden "Hardcores" Rücksicht nehmen oder lieber die Mehrheit bedienen? *
> 
> ...




Danke Glöckchen
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## mendozino (18. Juli 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Was die "nörgelnde Minderheit" betrifft: Ich weiß nicht, ob die 40 Jungs und Mädels in meiner Gilde repräsentativ sind, aber denen sind die Nerfs etc. sowas von absolut scheißegal (und die haben nicht mal ein Interesse daran, hier oder anderswo etwas dazu zu lesen geschweige denn zu schreiben). ..
> 
> Die, die sich hier oder im Off-Forum darüber aufregen oder auch nicht, sind die absolute Minderheit - und selbstverständlich wissen das auch die Leute bei Blizzard; und sie werden sich mit Sicherheit nicht an diesem Geschreibsel orientieren, sondern sich auf andere Hilfsmittel verlassen.



Also in meinem Umfeld ist das Gegenteil der Fall, die meisten sind enttäuscht. Aber natürlich ist es nur die absolute Minderheit, die sich dazu in Foren äussert. Insofern ist die Menge an pro und contra in den Foren kein Indiz. Ich hab mir jetzt auch nicht die Mühe gemacht, hier zu zählen, wie viele dafür oder dagegen sind, aber es dürfte sich nicht viel nehmen.

Bekannt ist allerdings, das Blizz sich schon darum kümmert, wie die Stimmung unter den Leuten ist. Viele Änderungen sind passiert, weil die Amis in ihren Foren massiv protestiert haben.

Ob die Änderung jetzt durch Statistiken herbeigeführt wurde, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich seh zwar auch nur einen kleinen Ausschnitt, aber mein Eindruck dass z.B. Höhlen der Zeit so gut wie gar nicht gespielt wird, dürfte nicht nur für meinem Realm gelten. Da wird sich aber nicht drum gekümmert.
Ich denke, Bliz versucht im Augenblick, die Schere zwischen schlecht und gut equippten Leuten zu schliessen, damit sie in WOTLK nicht mehr so massiv bessere Items rauswerfen müssen. 
Wenn ich heute einen Alternate levele, dann halte ich mich nicht mit 60er Instanzen auf, da schon die 58er Quests in BC Items weit über den T0, T1 bringen. Das bedeutet, der Content von WOW classic ist nur reine Durchgangsstation. Möglicherweise will Blizz ja den BC Content etwas länger interessant halten?

Ob es allerdings dazu nötig ist, jede Instanz zu vereinfachen und einigen Spielern hier den Spass zu verwässern darf bezweifelt werden. Ich bezweifle ebenso, dass jede Entscheidung von Blizz richtig ist, weil sie damit geschäftlich sinnvoll sei. Wenn jedes Unternehmen immer im vorhinein wüsste, was richtig ist, würde es keine Pleiten oder Misserfolge geben. Insofern mag es eine Erklärung sein, aber kein Nachweis für Richtigkeit.


----------



## mendozino (18. Juli 2008)

Matago schrieb:


> Die Beiträge strotzen nur so von Buah TDM Hero ist so einfach und Hyjal so einfach, Archimonde pffffffft
> Opfer, Tempfel man kann ich ja quasi alleine machen, die Bosse "OOOOOPPPPFEEEERRRR",
> und Illidan man so OOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPFFFFFFFEEEEEEERRRRRRRR der fällt ja quasi schon
> von alleine um wenn man einmal ganz kurz *BUH* schreit. "OPFER"




offtopic: Es scheint das deine Tastatur bei einigen Buchstaben capslocked und zu schnell wiederholt.

Ich kann das leider nicht nachvollziehen, was du da sagst. Ich hab jetzt mal die ersten 3 Seiten des Threads nachgelesen, niemand redet von BT/MH durch etc.
Es wurde lediglich von einigen Spielern erwähnt (teilweise auch in forumstypischer sehr deutlicher Art und Weise ;-)) , dass sie das nicht gut finden, dann kam der Post von Ohrensammler, indem er alle die, die es schade finden, das TDM hero generft wurde, versucht hat als Aufschneider zu bezeichnen.

Ich fühl mich da schon auch persönlich angegriffen. Ich bin ein sog. "Casual". Ich mache keine Raids (mehr), ich bin nicht full-epic ausgerüstet, meine epischen Teile sind fast alle Rufitems oder selbst gebastelt und ich habe D3 komplett. 
WOW spiele ich nur am Wochenende mit ein paar Freunden, meistens sind wir nicht mal 10 Leute und suchen uns dann eine schwere heroische Instanz raus ( da fängt das Problem an, die gibts ja nicht mehr)
Das tolle daran ist, da wir nicht raiden, bleibt unser Equip seit Monaten konstant und die Instanzen werden nicht leichter ;-)...es sei denn Blizz dreht daran.

Und ich finde es sehr schade, das TDM generft wurde!

Mich nervt auch diese ewige Schubladendiskussion mit den Casuals.
Es gibt Spieler, die WOW seriös spielen, sich mit der Spielmechanik beschäftigen, elitistjerks lesen und trotzdem nicht raiden und nur gelegentlich spielen. Die die Einstellung haben, wenn ich mit anderen Leuten zusammenspiele will ich auch bestmöglichst vorbereitet sein. So hält man das gemeinhin immer wenn man ein Teamspiel spielt, oder?

Und dann gibts die andere Fraktion, die mit dem Drachenreiter in Crossroads landen, zum ersten Questgeber rennen und dann im Brachlandchat fragen, wo die Ebenenschreiter denn wären. Viele von denen halten das so, bis sie 70 sind. Ich hab damit kein Problem, aber wenn ich mit jemand in der Gruppe spiele, der eindeutig unvorbereitet ist und dadurch dem Rest der Gruppe den Abend verdirbt (schonmal mit jemand Skat gespielt, der die Regeln nicht kennt?) dann ist das mindestens unhöflich. Und immer der Hinweis, es sei ein Spiel zieht hier nicht. In jedem Mannschafts/Gruppenspiel wird man solche Leute nciht haben wollen. Dazu muss ich nicht um die Weltmeisterschaft spielen, damit mich sowas stört.

Also warum fühlen sich manche immer angegriffen, wenn einer Ansprüche an ein Spiel stellt?


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Juli 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> Also in meinem Umfeld ist das Gegenteil der Fall, die meisten sind enttäuscht. Aber natürlich ist es nur die absolute Minderheit, die sich dazu in Foren äussert. Insofern ist die Menge an pro und contra in den Foren kein Indiz. Ich hab mir jetzt auch nicht die Mühe gemacht, hier zu zählen, wie viele dafür oder dagegen sind, aber es dürfte sich nicht viel nehmen.
> 
> Bekannt ist allerdings, das Blizz sich schon darum kümmert, wie die Stimmung unter den Leuten ist. Viele Änderungen sind passiert, weil die Amis in ihren Foren massiv protestiert haben.
> 
> ...



Ui endlich mal jemand der an dem Punkt diskutiert um den es tatsächlich geht, und sogar mit richtigen Argumenten  vielen Dank! *ernst mein*

Ich bin mir ganz sicher dass Blizz sehr genau sehen kann wie oft und mit welchem Erfolg eine Instanz besucht wird. Dürfte vom Programmieraufwand nicht so super schwierig sein für die. Und ganz sicher werden diese Daten in die Planung einfließen.
Ich glaube HDZ ist eher wegen dem Eventcharakter so unbeliebt. Um die Innie zu nerven müsste man schon das Prinzip komplett ändern (Vermutung!)
Sicherlich wird Blizz auch auf die "Stimmung im Volk" hören, wäre ja auch nur klug.

Ich gebe dir recht bezüglich der Intention Blizzards, den Unterschied zwischen Casuals und Pros hinsichtlich WOTL reduzieren will. Und sie wollen den Casual die Möglichkeit geben gegen Ende von BC auch noch ein bisschen in den Endconten reinzuschnuppern

Ob Blizzards geschäftliche Entscheidungen richtig sind oder nicht ist selbstverständlich unklar.
Was ich sagen wollte ist
1) ICH finde sie richtig (als Laie)
2) und am wichtigsten: Blizzard handelt nur aus unternehmerischer Sicht und damit anders als z.B. Mitarbeiter an einem Fanprojekt. Das die dabei auch mal falsch liegen können ist logisch!! Bisher scheints aber gut zu laufen.

Ich hab dazu noch folgende Theorie:
Ich denke die Casuals sind gar nicht soo scharf auf die ganzen dicken Items sondern wollen einfach nur mal überall gewesen sein.
Und ich denke (die Zukunft wirds weisen), dass Blizz Idee für WOTLK, alle Raidinnies auch als 5er light Version anzubieten in der Hinsicht durchschlagenden Erfolg haben könnte. Zumindest ich persönlich wäre damit sehr zufrieden, ich könnte alle Innies mal von innen sehen und die Items sind mir tatsächlich eher egal.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Juli 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> dann kam der Post von Ohrensammler, indem er alle die, die es schade finden, das TDM hero generft wurde, versucht hat als Aufschneider zu bezeichnen.



Ey echt das muss nicht sein!! Hab ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt!!!

Ich habe alle die als Aufschneider bezeichnet, die nichts besseres zu diesem Thema beizutragen hatten als:

lol Noob TDM ist sowieso so schon so leicht, das machen wir zu 4t in der Früstückspause

DAS IST EIN UNTERSCHIED!!


----------



## Soylent (18. Juli 2008)

hm, ich weis ja nicht, was an tdm leicht oder nen witz sein soll... hast du in letzter Zeit mal versucht in TDM mit nem Pala zu heilen?


----------



## m@gG0t (18. Juli 2008)

Vote for new Heroicmode!


----------



## m@gG0t (18. Juli 2008)

Soylent schrieb:


> hm, ich weis ja nicht, was an tdm leicht oder nen witz sein soll... hast du in letzter Zeit mal versucht in TDM mit nem Pala zu heilen?



Ich geh immer mit Pala als healer mit und die machen ihren Job dort sehr gut!


----------



## Grimmzahn (18. Juli 2008)

@te

Alter, bist du imba!

Das wolltest du doch hören, oder?


----------



## m@gG0t (18. Juli 2008)

Grimmzahn schrieb:


> Alter, bist du imba!
> 
> Das wolltest du doch hören, oder?



ne aber sicher die Palas mit denen ich da hin geh.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Juli 2008)

So mal ne Zusammenfassung
(Weil ich irgendwie den Eindruck habe , dass ich hier als der der den Nerf verteidigt angesehen werde)

Blizzard hat entdeckt wie es ist richtig viel Geld zu verdienen.

Das ist wie ne Indierockband die plötzlich nen großen Plattenvertrag bekommt.
Die alten Fans sind sauer aber der Rubel rollt.

Was Blizz meiner Meinugn nach zur Zeit macht ist ihren Kundenkreis vergrößern und den Großteil der vorhanden Kunden zufrieden zu stellen. Dazu gehört auch , den Kunden Zugang zu Content verschaffen, der ihnen vorher verwehr wurde.

Das ist einfach eine Beobachtung von mir!! Das heisst deshalb noch nicht, dass ich mir die Fanboymütze auf den Kopf knalle und alles bejubel was die machen.
Manches finde ich gut anderes nicht. Aber Wayne, die fragen weder mich noch den Rest hier im Forum, die gucken bei welcher ihrer Aktionen das Konto am meisten klingelt und dabei bleiben die dann.? Verwerflich?? KA?


----------



## Soylent (18. Juli 2008)

Matago schrieb:


> Halöchen Ich find euch alle ja sooooo *KNUFFIG* !!
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin voll und ganz deiner Meinung. Manchmal wünschte ich mir, ich könnte mal die ganzen typen spielen sehen, die hier rumtönen alles währe viel zu einfach, nur um mal zu sehen was tatsächlich hinter der großen Klappe steckt.

Vor allem möchte ich diese Leute mal mit blauem Equip durch TDM rushen sehen ;-)


----------



## Outrager (18. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Manches finde ich gut anderes nicht. Aber Wayne, die fragen weder mich noch den Rest hier im Forum, die gucken bei welcher ihrer Aktionen das Konto am meisten klingelt und dabei bleiben die dann.? Verwerflich?? KA?


Ne, sehe das auch so. Alles andere wäre ja "Blödsinn" (geschäftsseitig gesehen).


----------



## Soylent (18. Juli 2008)

m@gG0t schrieb:


> Ich geh immer mit Pala als healer mit und die machen ihren Job dort sehr gut!



Jeder Pala Heiler hasst TDM, ja, ja, ich weis, die Palas mit denen DU gehst LIEBEN TDM. Alle anderen Palas werden dann wohl noobs sein.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Juli 2008)

Soylent schrieb:


> Jeder Pala Heiler hasst TDM, ja, ja, ich weis, die Palas mit denen DU gehst LIEBEN TDM. Alle anderen Palas werden dann wohl noobs sein.



Unser Pala Heiler weigert sich auch da je wieder rein zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (18. Juli 2008)

Wem Inis zu leicht sind der wird in Zukunft damit belohnt

"Dungeons und Schlachtzüge: Jeder Endgegner eines Dungeons oder Schlachtzugsdungeons im Spiel verfügt über seinen eigenen Erfolg. Zukünftige Erfolge in dieser Kategorie enthalten vielleicht das Bestehen eines Dungeons ohne Verluste, mit weniger als der maximalen Spieleranzahl, oder innerhalb eines bestimmten Zeitraums."

http://wow-europe.com/wrath/features/gamep...chievements.xml

Es scheint wirklich das die Mimimi Leuts erhört wurden. 

@OSSE bist du Blizzard beschäftigt oder warum gibts für alles was du genannt hast Achievments   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olynth (18. Juli 2008)

N-Gage schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach zu früh wo das Add On noch 5 Monate dauert.



Kannst ja in den Sonnenbrunnen gehen, Kil´Jaeden wird nämlich vor dem AddOn nicht generft, hatt ein Blizzard Mitarbeiter verkündet.

Zudem, ich geh davon aus das ihr die Geschichte um Kael´thas kennt, ist es gut das die Inni generft wurde.
Hallo? Kael wurde im Auge besiegt und dann findet man ihn da wieder (nartürlich geschwächt) und er hatt Bewacher die Schwerer zu Besiegen sind als er??


----------



## Soylent (18. Juli 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Wem Inis zu leicht sind der wird in Zukunft damit belohnt
> 
> "Dungeons und Schlachtzüge: Jeder Endgegner eines Dungeons oder Schlachtzugsdungeons im Spiel verfügt über seinen eigenen Erfolg. Zukünftige Erfolge in dieser Kategorie enthalten vielleicht das Bestehen eines Dungeons ohne Verluste, mit weniger als der maximalen Spieleranzahl, oder innerhalb eines bestimmten Zeitraums."
> 
> ...



Jawoll, die Erfolge werden im Armory zu sehen sein, dann kann ich endlich sehen wer nur ne große Klappe hat, und wer wirklich gut ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilúvatar1 (18. Juli 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> haha ihr denkt doch nicht das die Erweiterung vor dezember raus kommt vllt dezember vllt auch nächstes jahr august
> 
> ps viele verstehn addon und erweiterung nicht . es ist eine ERWEITERUNG kein addon




nur doof, dass das wort add on übersetzt auch erweiterung heisst.....sicherlich es gibt noch andere übersetzungen aber erweiterung ist eine davon.


----------



## mendozino (18. Juli 2008)

Ilúvatar schrieb:


> nur doof, dass das wort add on übersetzt auch erweiterung heisst.....sicherlich es gibt noch andere übersetzungen aber erweiterung ist eine davon.




Wie Ocian uns in Post 25 auch schon erklärt hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber einen guten Morgen wünsch ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WotanGOP (18. Juli 2008)

Bei WoW gibt es immer Gruppen, die sich beschweren, egal was es für Neuerungen oder Änderungen gibt. Würde Blizzards gar nichts tun, wäre das aber genauso falsch. Die meisten Spieler halten sich jedoch grundsätzlich raus. Sie nehmen das Spiel, wie es ist und haben ihren Spaß daran, so wie es auch sein sollte. "Die anderen" sind also insgesamt überhaupt nicht repräsentativ, halten sich aber für den wichtigsten Teil der Community.

Worüber wird sich nun denn im Einzelnen beschwert?

Angeblich sind manche Klassen viel zu stark und gehören ausgebremst. Nun, während wir uns vor den Raids sammeln, machen wir gern Duelle. Es gibt dabei Klassen, die haben gegen mich nicht den Hauch einer Chance. Bei anderen sehe ich dagegen oft alt aus. Ich befinde mich also in der Mitte, was man auch als Balance bezeichnen könnte. Hexer hielt ich immer für unschlagbar als Paladin, wohlgemerkt, ich bin Tank. Nun habe ich aber inzwischen auch ein recht gutes Vergelterequip und schon gelingt es mir häufiger, nicht immer, aber immer öfter, unseren besten Hexer umzuhauen. Der Hexer ist also nicht grundsätzlich viel zu stark, sondern ich bin einfach nur falsch herangegangen und habe nicht alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft.
Solche Beschwerden sind also sehr relativ zu betrachten.

Die nächsten prangern an, daß PVP zu einseitig ist. Und natürlich ist die andere Seite bevorteilt. Komischer Weise behaupten das Allianz und Horde gleichermaßen. Ich habe Tage erlebt, da ging ich fünf Mal ins Alterac und hatte am Ende 15 Marken. An anderen Tagen durfte ich nicht einen einzigen Sieg verbuchen. Es hält sich meiner Meinung nach also durchaus die Waage und Beschwerden über diese Balance basieren immer nur auf einem subjektiven Ist-Gefühl von einzelnen.

Weiterhin gibt es immer wieder Beschwerden darüber, daß man als Neuling keine Chance mehr hat, nach vorn zu kommen. Das bezieht sich dann aber ausschließlich auf die Arena. Natürlich ist es immer schwer, gegen gute Spieler zu bestehen und noch schwerer, wenn diese sich schon richtig gutes Equip verdient haben. Entweder kann ich damit leben oder ich muß eben einen großen Bogen um die Arena machen.
Auf jeden Fall stehen diese Meinungen im Widerspruch zu denen, daß man im PVP ja viel zu leicht an viel zu gutes Equip kommt. Tatsächlich muß man eigentlich gar nichts machen, außer sich anmelden und dann nicht AFK gehen, um sich komplett mit S2 auszustatten. Damit hätte man dann auch eine gute Basis für die Arena. Aber dazu müßte man ja kontinuierlich und "fleißig" sein Ziel verfolgen. Und eben das liegt manchen nicht.
Auf der anderen Seite geht aber auch nicht jeder ins BG, um dort fürs Nichtstun schöne Items abzustauben, wie oft behauptet wird. Auch das trifft wieder nur auf wenige zu. Viele haben Spaß am PVP, bzw. lieben die Abwechslung zum Raiden und die Ehre und Abzeichen sind nur Beiwerk, was man natürlich auch gern mitnimmt. Wieso auch nicht?

Andere wiederum schimpfen, daß ja vor BC alles viel besser und schöner war. Nun, es zwingt keiner jemanden dazu, über das Level 60 hinauszukommen. Wem die alte Welt besser gefällt, der kann doch dort bleiben. Wenn man so liest gibt es ja schon viele, die sich alte Zeiten zurückwünschen. Tut euch doch zusammen und raidet die alten Instanzen. dann habt ihr doch, was ihr wollt. Es ist ja nicht so, daß es diese Möglichkeit nicht gäbe.

Und schließlich, um die Kurve auch wieder zum Topic zu bekommen, wird sich darüber beschwert, daß alles immer leichter und für alle zugänglich gemacht wird. Jas und? Wo ist denn da das Problem? Man spielt ein Spiel doch, um Spaß zu haben. Oder etwa nicht? Schmälert es denn den eigenen Spielspaß, wenn KarheinzXY jetzt auch in den Tempel gehen kann, wenn er will, ohne die Pre dafür machen zu müssen? Habe ich weniger Spaß am Raiden, nur weil FritzVonNebenan für Abzeichen gutes Equip erwerben kann?
Oh ja, man selbst mußte ja so viel leisten und sich durch harte Arbeit episches Equip und Zugänge zu neuen Instanzen verdienen. Aber das bleibt doch erhalten, genau wie der Spaß, den man dabei hatte und immernoch hat. Im Grunde ist es doch völlig egal, was andere tun. Sinn des Spiels ist doch der eigene Spielspaß. Wieso habe ich das Gefühl, daß genau das bei vielen nicht der Fall ist? Wenn ich mich darüber beschwere, daß jetzt jeder in die Instanz rein darf, wo bisher nur mein elitärer Kreis Zugang hatte, ist das doch lediglich die eigene Profilierungssucht, die da spricht, und nichts anderes. Die Betreffenden werden jetzt widersprechen, aber das ändert nichts daran, daß es so ist. Eingestehen kann sich das nämlich auch keiner.
Genau so verhält es sich mit dem ewigen Geflame hier im Forum von wegen "epix for free", "epix" hier "epix" da. Es gibt kaum einen Thread, wo keiner das Wort "epix" verwendet, um damit zum Ausdruck zu bringen, daß andere es ja nur auf lila Items abgesehen haben. Nur, was kümmert es mich, was LieschenMüller für Unterwäsche trägt? Ob sie nun grün ist oder violett hat doch keinen Einfluss darauf, wieviel Spaß ich dabei habe, mir meine eigene neue Hose zu erkämpfen. Oder doch? Wieso kommt mir persönlich bei soetwas immer der Gedanke "typisch deutsch"? Man gönnt dem anderen einfach nicht das Schwarze unter den Fingernägeln.
Hintergrund dabei ist doch ausschließlich, daß man selbst einzigartig sein will und von allen bestaunt, ob der tollen erbrachten Leistungen, um das Equip zu bekommen, was nur man selbst besitzt und sonst keiner. Auch das wird immer abgestritten. Aber was sonst soll denn der Grund sein, für derartiges Gemecker?
Und wenn OlafOlafson 5/5 S2 trägt, was er sich, wie auch immer, im BG erwitschaftet hat, was stört es mich? Ich weiß nicht, ob er sich dafür reingehängt hat oder ob er nur "nicht AFK" war. Aber das ist ja auch völlig egal, wenn ich flamen will. Dann werfe ich alle in einen Topf und haue auf den Deckel.
Und wenn Olaf dann so raiden will, wo ist mein Problem? Soll er doch machen. Es zwingt mich keiner dazu, ihn mitzunehmen und irgendwo durchzuziehen. Man kann sich seine Mitstreiter ja glücklicher Weise aussuchen. Und wenn Olaf sich nun durch Kara wipen will, bitte, soll er doch. Das hat doch keinen Einfluß auf mein eigenes Spiel.
Und wenn nun diverse Mobs oder Instanzen leichter gemacht werden, wieso auch nicht? Jeder sollte das Recht darauf haben, alles zu sehen. Aber nicht jeder schafft es, zum Beispiel, bei allen Fraktionen auf respektvoll zu kommen. Da ist doch zu begrüßen, daß die Ruf-Voraussetzungen für die Heros geändert wurden. Was stört es mich, wenn da nun jeder rein darf? Tut mir das weh? Nein! Aber dem Gelegenheitsspieler tut es gut, weil er so vorankommt und nicht ewig auf der Stelle tritt. Wessen Equip dafür noch zu schlecht ist, der bekommt dafür schon die Rechnung, im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes. Da ich denjenigen aber nicht gezwungener Maßen mit in meiner Gruppe haben muß, hat auch das wiederum keinen Einfluß auf mein Spiel, es sei denn, ich will es so.
Jetzt ist TdM halt leichter, als vorher. Ja und? Jetzt kommen alle leichter an die netten Sachen, die da droppen. Na und? Habe ich jetzt weniger Spaß daran, 25er Instanzen zu raiden, nur weil Hinz und Kunz die netten Schmuckstücke aus TdM tragen? Ganz sicher nicht!
Aber Hauptsache einzelne haben wieder etwas zu meckern. Aber das passiert schon recht widersprüchlich. Es wird behauptet, nun gäbe es keine 5er Instanz mehr, die eine Herausforderung darstellt. Im gleichen Atemzug wird aber auch behauptet, TdM wäre auch vor dem Patch nicht schwer gewesen. Ja was denn nun?
Also wenn ich eine Herausforderung suche, könnte ich  ja auch immernoch mit 5 Leuten nach Naxxramas gehen. Aber stimmt, mit den 60er Epics kann ich dann ja nicht mehr so fein rumprollen und posen. Oder ich geh mit 5 Leuten zu Gruul und versuche da mein Glück. Aber stimmt ja auch wieder, T4 taugt ja auch nicht mehr, um damit anzugeben. Also sind das keine Herausforderungen, nur weil eine Belohnung fehlt, mit der jeder auf 12 Kilometer Entfernung sehen kann, was für ein geiler Typ ich bin.
Und genauso verhält es sich ja damit, wenn jeder die Möglichkeit hat, an "mein" Equip zu kommen, so daß ich nicht mehr schon rein optisch aus der Masse hervorsteche. Ich will halt, daß jeder sieht, wie imba ich bin! Aber habt ihr schon einmal daran gedacht, daß man einen großen Namen nicht durch Äußerlichkeiten bekommt, sondern dadurch, wie man ist? Wenn man wirklich imba ist, dann merken das auch die anderen und es spricht sich herum, ganz ohne, daß ich rumposen muß. Aber genau das will in einige Köpfe wohl nicht hineingehen.
Es wird sich beschwert, daß nun jeder viel zu leicht an die epischen Teile aus TdM kommen kann. Ganz so, als würde man selbst seine Items dadurch weggenommen bekommen, wie eine Art Wanderpokal. Und natürlich wird so der eigene Spielspaß verringert, ganz klar.
Nur wenn ich so toll bin und TdM ja schon immer leicht fand, wieso bezeichne ich es denn dann als Herausforderung?
Und wieso beschwert sich genau die Gruppe darüber, daß TdM nun zu leicht ist, die ausschließlich mit möglichst T5/6 equipten Leuten Hero-Marken-Speedruns macht? Für genau die ist es doch nun die beste Änderung überhaupt: 4 Marken in angeblich 20 Minuten, wo sonst schafft man das?
Also freut euch doch und farmt, was das Zeug hält. Aber nein, freuen kann man sich ja nicht, wenn man nichts hat, was sonst keiner hat...
Meiner Meinung nach sind es genau die, die den sogenannten "Casuals" vorwerfen, sie würden nur auf sogenannte "epixxx" aus sein, die sich tatsächlich etwas auf ihr Equip einbilden. Und das funktioniert eben nur, wenn möglichst wenige genau diese Items auch haben und nicht jeder die Möglichkeit dazu hat. Und in diesem Profilierungswahn wird dann eben um sich geschlagen.
Und natürlich muß man auch immer den Superimbamacho heraushängen lassen, egal ob die eigenen Aussagen wahr sind, oder nicht. (Kommt es mir eigentlich nur so vor oder sind es tatsächlich immer nur männliche Spieler, die hier einen auf dicke Hose machen? Ich kann mich jedenfalls an keinen "dicken Rock" erinnern.)
Ja ich weiß, ihr habt alle TdM hero schon immer ohne CC in 30 Minuten abgefarmt, Illidan ist nur ein Opfer für euch und Sunwell hatte schon vor seiner Einführung Farmstatus... *gähn*

Aber nochmal die entscheidenden Kernfragen:
Warum spielt ihr?
Tut es eurem Spielspaß einen Abbruch, wenn jeder Spieler die Möglichkeit hat, die gleichen epischen Items zu tragen, wie ihr?
Ist TdM vor dem Patch nun eine Herausforderung für euch gewesen oder war es tatsächlich schon immer leicht? Entscheidet euch mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt unendlich viele Herausforderungen in WoW, wieso nehmt ihr sie nicht wahr?
Tut es euch wirklich persönlich irgendwo weh, wenn Gelegenheitsspieler im Schwarzen Tempel beim Trash wipen, nur weil sie ihn sich auch mal ansehen wollen, da sie die Möglichkeit dazu haben?

to be continued...


----------



## mendozino (18. Juli 2008)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Und schließlich, um die Kurve auch wieder zum Topic zu bekommen, wird sich darüber beschwert, daß alles immer leichter und für alle zugänglich gemacht wird. Jas und? Wo ist denn da das Problem? Man spielt ein Spiel doch, um Spaß zu haben. Oder etwa nicht? Schmälert es denn den eigenen Spielspaß, wenn KarheinzXY jetzt auch in den Tempel gehen kann, wenn er will, ohne die Pre dafür machen zu müssen? Habe ich weniger Spaß am Raiden, nur weil FritzVonNebenan für Abzeichen gutes Equip erwerben kann?



Oh Wotan,

sehr schön geschrieben, fast allem kann ich zustimmen, aber leider beim Topic einigen Leuten nicht zugehört und falsch argumentiert.
Es geht *Gebetsmühle an* nicht um Epics, Items, gönnen, nicht gönnen usw.
Es geht darum, das viele Spieler es als schöne Herausforderung sehen, wenn sie gegen computergesteuerte Gruppen mit fiesen Attacken die übermächtig erscheinen, durch menschliches Nachdenken und unter Berücksichtigung der Spielregeln eine Taktik erarbeiten, die ihnen einen Sieg und damit verbunden ein kurzes Glücksgefühl verschaffen.

Ein Beispiel:
Zu Anfang BC sind wir im Schattenlabyrinth angetreten. Diese Instanz war gefürchtet. Als wir gesagt haben wir gehen dort rein, haben wir gehört das wir leidensfähig sein müssen etc
Wir waren leidensfähig. wir sind zigmale beim Spassvogel gewiped, bis sich die Ini resettet hat. Und dann wieder weiter
Die Mobgruppen vor dem Spassvogel bestanden damals aus bis zu 6 Mobs (inkl. Hexerpet) und es war viel Übung notwendig und Erfahrung zu erkennen, welcher Gegner mit welcher Attacke kommt, wer am meisten Aua macht, wie man das verhindern kann etc.
Ich als Schurke habe verschiedenen Gifte ausprobiert, Mobs geblendet, gekickt, gekitet usw. Noch nie vorher war das so notwendig in einer Instanz
Es hat einen Riesenspass gemacht. Nach 4-5 Tagen waren wir alle ehrfürchtig beim Unteren Viertel aber wir haben die Ini dann ohne Wipe gespielt ob wohl wir kaum neue Items bekommen hatten. Nur durch Taktik.

Geh heut mal rein. Es sind nur noch die Hälfte an Gruppen und diese bestehen nur aus maximal 4 Mobs.
Es ist keine Taktik mehr notwendig, es wird der Schattenpriester nicht mehr genuked oder gefeared sondern man zergt einfach. Mein Eindruck ist sogar, das der heroische Modus heute leichter ist als damals der normale (Mit Ausnahme des anderen Verhaltens von Murmur)
Mir macht das keinen Spass mehr.
Und leider ist das halt inzwischen mit allen Instanzen passiert. Keine Anforderung mehr = kein Glücksgefühl bei Erfolg.
Und das ist der Grund für die Beschwerde, nicht deine Reduzierung auf Items.

Hier gehts eben nicht darum, was andere mehr haben sondern genau darum, was ich nun weniger hab.



WotanGOP schrieb:


> Ist TdM vor dem Patch nun eine Herausforderung für euch gewesen oder war es tatsächlich schon immer leicht? Entscheidet euch mal. biggrin.gif



Naja, die Aussagen von mehreren Leuten zu vermischen und dann das Argument bringen "ihr" widersprecht euch...
Wer ist ihr? In welcher Schublade hast mich denn eingelagert? Dann kann ich dirs sagen. Bis ich das aber weiss, bin ich ein Individuum mit einer eigenen Meinung und ich widerspreche mir eher nicht.


----------



## WotanGOP (18. Juli 2008)

Oh doch genau darum geht es. Die Leute, für die es angeblich eine Herausforderung ist, die haben doch auch ganz anderes zu tun. Die haben ihre Herausforderungen im Tempel, auf Hyal oder in Sunwell. Dort, wo der sogenannte Casual nicht hinkommt. Das ist genau der von mir angesprochene Widerspruch. Für die Raider im Endcontent, die sagen, es wäre eine Herausforderung für sie aber eben auch, daß sie da leicht durchkommen, ist es eben keine mehr. Die anderen, die kurz vor dem Endcontent sind und jedes Abzeichen noch brauchen, um sich zu verbessern, zählt nur, schnellstmöglich Abzeichen farmen, was durch den Patch ja wohl nun gewährleistet ist. Und für die, die dann noch bleiben, war die Instanz scheinbar zu schwer.
Ich habe jeden Beitrag hier gelesen, wie auch in vielen anderen Threads. Und alle so gesammelten Eindrücke spiegeln sich in meiner Klassifizierung wieder.

Und wie gesagt, wer Herausforderungen sucht, weil ihm eben die T6 Instanzen nicht reichen, soll mit wenigen Leuten nach Naxxramas gehen, zum Beispiel. Da gibt es genug davon, z.B. die Four Horsemen mit fünf Leuten legen. Das halte ich für schwer. Also: Herausforderung pur! Es mangelt in WoW definitiv nicht daran, man muß nur die Augen aufmachen.
Und wieso tun sie das nicht, sondern beschweren sich bei TdM über eine Abschwächung? Da gibt es eben nur einen Schluß...
Man kann eben nicht so toll mit 60er Epics posen, außer vielleicht mit dem Ashbringer.

Und für Spieler auf dem entsprechenden Niveau sind alle Instanzen nach wie vor eine Herausforderung. Du redest vom Anfang von BC. Da wart ihr sicher grün/blau equipt. Für Leute mit diesen Farben ist das Labby heute immernoch genauso schwer, wie für euch damals. Wenn du heute allerdings T5/6 trägst, ist das Labby einfach. Das ist doch auch logisch.



mendozino schrieb:


> Geh heut mal rein. Es sind nur noch die Hälfte an Gruppen und diese bestehen nur aus maximal 4 Mobs.


Ich weiß ja nicht, wann du das letzte Mal im Labby warst, aber ich zähle da immernoch Gruppen von bis zu 6 Mobs...

Also ich behaupte, wenn man wirklich auf Herausforderung aus ist, findet man sie auch. Und wenn man so jemand ist, dann hat man auch das gewünschte Glücksgefühl, wenn man diese Herausforderungen besteht. Aber wie gesagt, für einige scheint eine Herausforderung nur dann etwas wert zu sein, wenn im nachhinein jeder am Equip sehen kann, wie toll man ist...


----------

